#ubuntu-discuss 2013-07-29
<c0nn3x0r> anybody home?
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-07-31
<HumanUserX64> "Ubuntu for Phones discussion has moved to #ubuntu-phone"...
<genii> I thought they forwarded #ubuntu-phone to #ubuntu-touch
<HumanUserX64> Yes, you're right. The description of this channel is wrong
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-discuss to: "Welcome to #ubuntu-discuss. This is a channel for high quality on-topic non-support discussions about Ubuntu | Non Ubuntu stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic or the relevant other channel | We follow the CoC at all times here | No ranting here please | Ubuntu for Phones discussion has moved to #ubuntu-touch
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-08-01
<Tm_T> Prism-break considers Ubuntu unsecure https://prism-break.org/ (including flavours and derivatives, just because) https://github.com/nylira/prism-break/issues/334
<Tm_T> I find that silly
<jose> Tm_T: same here. it's just making a point in something that can be easily disabled
<Tm_T> something different: ubuntu edge is making a nice impact on making ubuntu more visible to greater public
<Tm_T> wife asked me the other day "what's that new ubuntu phone they're writing in papers?"
<Tm_T> she avoid the whole ubuntu thing so I haven't pushed the information for her
<jussi> Tm_T: nice :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-07-31
<aarsee> can someone help me for a doubt in ruby?
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-07-27
<ObrienDave> ARGGGGGGH is there no end to the stupidity? ;P
<Bashing-om> There is always a loose nut between the chair and the monitor . In my case sometimes nuttier than other times .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ObrienDave> o/
<lotuspsychje> hello ObrienDave :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: 0/
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: hello mate
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Settle in, it has been slow .
<lotuspsychje> yeah support can be scary death sometimes
<ObrienDave> then it will be two hours of insanity ;P
<lotuspsychje> yeah lol
<lotuspsychje> 30 issues and all volunteers asleep
<ObrienDave> who needs sleep when i have beer? ;P
<lotuspsychje> but you must admit, this is one of the most active chats worldwide
<lotuspsychje> most other chats are dead 24/7
<ObrienDave> this is true
<lotuspsychje> i love the timezones support here
<lotuspsychje> and you guys drink beer late, and i wake up early, perfect!
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: waky waky!!
<ObrienDave> it's 8pm here. i have to stay awake for 6 more hours ;P
<lotuspsychje> oO
<lotuspsychje> have to?
 * ObrienDave works second shift LOL
<lotuspsychje> ahhh
<ObrienDave> 3pm to 1230am
<lotuspsychje> what you do for living
<ObrienDave> i'm a 40 year machinist. i program and operate CNC machining centers
<lotuspsychje> nice
<ObrienDave> i'm making parts for a spacecraft
<lotuspsychje> ive been working 18 years in truck n trailers company
<lotuspsychje> now i wanna start ubuntu hardware store :p
<ObrienDave> cool, i drove one cross country for 3 years
<lotuspsychje> brb coffee
<ObrienDave> k
<lotuspsychje> lol@raulwyn
<lotuspsychje> wileee: morning mate
<wileee> hi, how are you? I'm back heh heh
<lotuspsychje> great and you?
<lotuspsychje> set this chan to your favs :p
<wileee> good, just learning to walk away on the best day
<lotuspsychje> that raulwyn guy is hilarious lol
<wileee> yeah, not a troll, but clueless. channel has so many users people come on with no previous context and feed that dragon
<wileee> they need local help really
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> blame the keyboard
<lotuspsychje> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<ObrienDave> !pong
<ubot5> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> so is platoon for C64
<lotuspsychje> press play on tape
<ObrienDave> Oregon Trail ;P
<ObrienDave> Zaxxon was my favorite. and Space Taxi!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> we played a lot of games me and my brother
<ObrienDave> I used to fire up Spy Hunter just to hear the theme song LOL
<lotuspsychje> mostly C64 and amiga 500
<lotuspsychje> just like movies, the older games are mostly original
<ObrienDave> i only watch the original movies. remakes suck
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Mine was an Amiga 1000, still have it back in the rust pile .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: never throw it away ok :p
<ObrienDave> i still have my Amiga 1000 also ;P
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Oh, I think about resurrecting it, or maybe pass it on to those still in that frame of mind .
<lotuspsychje> might be worth some antique value someday :p
<ObrienDave> LOL they're already antiques LOL
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I was snooping about a while back, and was surprised, still a popular thing in europe .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah we had a C64 club back in the days, the older guys had all amiga 1000
<lotuspsychje> and we copying games lol
<lotuspsychje> was like a oldskool lanparty hahaha
<lotuspsychje> but without the LAN
<Bashing-om> Yeah, I got a virus copying games, learned alot in that experience getting rid of the vius that spread like widfire !
<ObrienDave> i used to go to a copy fest with Commodore on one side and Atari on the other. we would go to the Atari's and start tossing icons into their trashcan. it's an incinerator LMAO
<lotuspsychje> cool
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: I never wanted to show dis-respect, but I just never could see the good in Atari .
<ObrienDave> me neither. seemed like a high end video console rather that a real computer
<ObrienDave> *than
<lotuspsychje> atari is bit creepy indeed
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ObrienDave> o/
<ObrienDave> wait, already waved at you in #u-server ;P
<OerHeks> :-)
<ObrienDave> lordievader gets around ;P
<lordievader> ObrienDave: o/
<lordievader> And I do it manually ;) No macro's or anything like that.
<ObrienDave> LOL no macros here. only auto-connect ;P
<ObrienDave> lordievader, and it's beer o'clock ;P
<lordievader> Na ah, its Coffee o'clock!
<ObrienDave> LOL
<ObrienDave> since when does #ubuntu have a "troll bait" sign on the door? ;P
<OerHeks> monday ..
 * OerHeks rolls a 6pack to ObrienDave 
<lordievader> He should turn it around... I have this language, do I have a compiler installed?
<lordievader> Who cares what languages you can and cannot compile.
 * ObrienDave cracks a cold one, courtesy of OerHeks. Cheers!
<OerHeks> yes, fedora got this line : yum groupinfo "Development tools"
<OerHeks> not sure what the debian version should be
<lordievader> Not sure if there even is an equivalent.
<ObrienDave> well, he's got eric on it now
<OerHeks> I would have found it i think, if it existed, still there are black spots in my debian knowledge
<lordievader> Heh
<OerHeks> Sometimes i have a black spot in hw knowlegde ..
<lordievader> No one is perfect ;)
<ObrienDave> one can only try ;P
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/should-you-be-buying-an-ubuntu-phone-right-now-487838.shtml
<ObrienDave> PEBCAK, maybe? ;P
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: lol@joe smoe
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: nite nite
<ObrienDave> LOL well i had to. ;P *waves*
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: is that a 15.04 wallpaper?
<OerHeks> ja, primavera 2560x1600
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: morning mate
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: tnx http://ubuntuportal.com/2015/03/meet-the-10-ubuntu-15-04-vivid-vervet-community-wallpaper.html
<OerHeks> My mother likes this one best https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/DrabberEnIkOpPaard.JPG
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> i like horses too, but ill never climb one
<OerHeks> You should, it is fun
<OerHeks> They love it too
<lotuspsychje> yeah but bit skared to fall off
<EriC^^> hello lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how's your afternoon going buddy?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hey mate
<lotuspsychje> finefine tnx
<lotuspsychje> what about you?
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> good thx
<lotuspsychje> hows the weather in lebanon these days
<EriC^^> man it's so hot
<EriC^^> unbelievable
<EriC^^> i'm dying
<EriC^^> you?
<lotuspsychje> we have like a summerstorm here
<lotuspsychje> rain and strong wind
<EriC^^> oh
<lotuspsychje> next friday temps go up again
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you have swimming pool near your area to refresh?
<EriC^^> no man
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> ventilator?
<EriC^^> yeah ac
<lotuspsychje> yeah well ventilator with 40 degrees isnt good neither right
<EriC^^> problem is, the electricity is only on half the time, the other half it's the local neighborhood distributor, and ac doesn't work with that
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<EriC^^> it's like 31'c, but it's so hot this summer dunno why
<OerHeks> Those guys in the dessert wear extra clothes for that :-D
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: they say its the sunstorms giving us extra heat
<EriC^^> oh
<cfhowlett> it's not the heat, it's the humidity!
<EriC^^> damn sunstorms
<EriC^^> yeah, we're next to the sea here, so it's very humid
<OerHeks> I think earthworms caused this
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: hows china for heat?
<lotuspsychje> lol OerHeks
<cfhowlett> bearable.  we've had a nightly thunderstorm for the past 10 days - hot shower temperature but still
<lotuspsychje> thats nightmare, heat and humidity
<lotuspsychje> !info e19
<ubot5> Package e19 does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> !info e17
<ubot5> e17 (source: e17): Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17.6-1 (vivid), package size 1671 kB, installed size 6383 kB
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/exlight-distro-brings-enlightenment-0-19-7-and-linux-kernel-4-0-to-ubuntu-15-04-487822.shtml
<lotuspsychje> interesting combo
<EriC^^> holy shit electricity came
<lotuspsychje> yayy
<EriC^^> oh fk i dont think it did
<EriC^^> oh, it did :D
<lotuspsychje> load up your machines EriC^^
<EriC^^> heck yeah
 * daftykins shakes his head at Jad-C
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> nite nite guys movie time with the miss :p
<EriC^^> nite, have a good one
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: keep the voltage on for me
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> tnx mate :p
<daftykins> glad that drama queen left
<OerHeks> ,,, sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<lotuspsychje> good evening folks
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: insomnia aswell :p
<daftykins> D:
<OerHeks> yes, as usual
<EriC^^> good evening gentlemen
<lotuspsychje> wb EriC^^ :p
<EriC^^> ty
<EriC^^> :p
<lotuspsychje> worldwide timezone idles are the best
<daftykins> ^_^
<lotuspsychje> shhhh idle daftykins :p
 * daftykins walks backwards disappearing back into the hedge
<daftykins> i should sleep :(
<daftykins> i've just been playing with my cat with a shoelace
<lotuspsychje> lol catfights are nice
<lotuspsychje> i always wear an oven glove
<lotuspsychje> and play agressive mouse
<daftykins> laser pens... she doesn't care for, but shoelaces OMG
<lotuspsychje> haha
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> does that oldskool potatoe guy work on unity?
<lotuspsychje> !find potatoe
<ubot5> Found: W:, W:, W:
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> !info ktuberling
<ubot5> ktuberling (source: ktuberling): stamp drawing toy. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:14.12.3-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 4210 kB, installed size 7557 kB
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-07-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ObrienDave> *waves to the "in" crowd* ;P
<lordievader> Hey ObrienDave, how are you?
<ObrienDave> good, thanks. just got home from work :)
<ObrienDave> and you?
<lordievader> Doing okay. Trying to figure out how I am going to design this gui thing.
<TJ-> Inkscape :)
<TJ-> I'm using it to design an ultra-secure deniable encryption installer script ... but pencil and paper seem to work better :)
<ObrienDave> *instant headache* ;P
 * TJ- offers ObrienDave a FeverFew sandwich 
<ObrienDave> :)
 * lordievader is using Qt Designer
<TJ-> I bought a SuperTalent mini-PCIe (true PCIe interface, not mSATA) flash mass storage device about 3 weeks ago, from a retailer in CA. It was DOA. SuperTalent themselves RMAed it (also to CA) and it arrived with them 2 weeks ago. It arrived back with me today. Got to recommend their service
<ObrienDave> OMG why do i help people who cant understand basic info questions? ;P
<lordievader> Is it that time again :P
<ObrienDave> i'm going to run out of beer first ;P
<ObrienDave> moar beer ;P
<ObrienDave> darn, xheart left. breaks my heart ;P
<ObrienDave> NOT! ;P
<lordievader> Huhu
<lordievader> Hihi*
<OerHeks> i red somewhere, that there is a difference in wifi channels, in europe and usa, 12 or 15 channels issue  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels
<OerHeks> could this be the cause of some wifi issues?
<lotuspsychje> good morning guys
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: hey mate
<TJ-> OerHeks: It can be yes. the US ges 11 802.11g channels, Europe has 13, Japan 14
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/canonical-throws-in-10-000-euro-rewards-for-new-ubuntu-phone-ad-campaign-487922.shtml
<lotuspsychje> who wants some $$$
 * OerHeks checking http://www.bloomberg.com/quote/EURUSD:CUR
<ObrienDave> i was going to say i doubt it because the adapter handles the channel, not ubuntu
<OerHeks> ObrienDave, not sure if your locale has anything to do with it ...
<ObrienDave> i seriously doubt it
<TJ-> OerHeks: if the "regulatory domain" is not set correctly by cfg80211 module via its CRDA calls, then a device may operate as 11 channels but the AP might be on say channel 13, and therefore the client won't see the AP
<OerHeks> Oh oke, the AP sets the mode?
<ObrienDave> i had no clue
<TJ-> See the "crda" package, it has the CRDA agent
<lotuspsychje> !info crda
<ubot5> crda (source: crda): wireless Central Regulatory Domain Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13-1 (vivid), package size 60 kB, installed size 295 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ObrienDave> (Only available for linux-any)??? new one on me
<OerHeks> TJ-, thanks, its a little more clear to me now, i was looking for a bug that cannot be there.
<OerHeks> * if crda works correct
<TJ-> If you want to know how it is figured out in-depth, see https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/developers/regulatory/processing_rules
<lordievader> A friend of mine has some trouble with the 802.11d protocol. Because his neighbours send out packets using the Canadian country code his wifi chip doesn't allow channel 13 where his acces point is broadcasing on.
<ObrienDave> *face palms* why me? ;p
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ObrienDave: what do you mean palms????
<ObrienDave> both hands ;p
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> But .. you asked for it ?
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys forest walk
<OerHeks> take Drabber with you please
<OerHeks> oh
<ObrienDave> drabber? ;p
<OerHeks> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/DrabberIsLief.JPG
<ObrienDave> awwwwwwwwwwws cute :)
<ObrienDave> seriously???? OMG
<ObrienDave> wow LMAO
<ObrienDave> PEBCAK issue ;P
<lordievader> Wheee
<ObrienDave> lol
<lordievader> Where is my popcorn?
<OerHeks> xchat should be removed from softwarecenter :-P
<ObrienDave> submit HexChat instead
<OerHeks> 8.10 .. after that, i switched to ubuntu on my main pc
<ObrienDave> where DO you find there people? ;P
<lordievader> You are a collector of Ubuntu images and you install 8.10? Just how?
<lordievader> My mind throws errors.
<ObrienDave> by being stupid ;P
 * lordievader makes more coffee
 * ObrienDave gets another beer or three ;P
<OerHeks> i collect them too, genuine printed versions
<ObrienDave> GRRRRRRRR
<ObrienDave> read that as "genuine pirated versions" ROFL
<OerHeks> ' moar beer'
<OerHeks> Awesome popey ! http://popey.com/blog/2015/07/28/easily-port-mobile-html5-games-to-ubuntu-phone/
<popey> thanks OerHeks
<daftykins> bloody minecraft all the time :P
<OerHeks> i didn't liked it, even before ms bought it.
<daftykins> same
<daftykins> i think it's because i'm not even the slightest bit creative
<OerHeks> I do like the lego stuff
<daftykins> aaaand time for another break.
<daftykins> :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-07-29
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ObrienDave> *waves*
<lordievader> How are you doing ObrienDave?
<ObrienDave> tired, got home 30 minutes ago
<ObrienDave> and you?
<lordievader> Meh, doing okay. Found out my bios is keeping my cpu from doing aes...
<lordievader> Need to do some hacky things to enable it. Will look into that later...
<ObrienDave> loverly
<lordievader> Any more 'wonders' in #ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> not looking LOL
<lordievader> Hehe ;)
<ObrienDave> too tired, too grumpy to deal whit that noise tonight :)
<lordievader> Hihi :P
<ObrienDave> why, OH WHY, do i get involved ;P
<lordievader> You just couldn't stay away, could you.
<ObrienDave> *SLAPS FINGERS* bad fingers ;P
<ObrienDave> i almost jumped in there again. *BAD FINGERS* ;P
<OerHeks> Lion hunter becomes hunted, Ubuntu helpers avoid helpchannel, happy International Tiger Day !
<ObrienDave> \o/ ;p
<OerHeks> it is me, OerHeks
<ObrienDave> dang, killed myself rofl
<OerHeks> " Ubuntu, with ads free solitaire! "
<ObrienDave> \o/
<lordievader> Whoo fixed my aes issue. Early loading of microcode \o/
<OerHeks> On what cpu is that, lordievader ?
<lordievader> OerHeks: http://ark.intel.com/products/52219/Intel-Core-i7-2630QM-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-2_90-GHz
<lordievader> HP's bios is too old to enable AES-NI.
<OerHeks> Ah ok :-)
<ObrienDave> i'm going to bed *waves*
<lordievader> It increased the aes perfomance in the cryptsetup benchmark ten fold :D
<OerHeks> That i would not ignore too
<OerHeks> maybe my HP with i3 can be tweaked too
<OerHeks> hi cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, greetings sir
<cfhowlett> I guess
<lordievader> OerHeks: Do you use luks?
<OerHeks> lordievader, no.
<lordievader> That was for me the main reason. I never checked out the performance of the different ciphers until today. A friend of mine pointed out yesterday that it really matters.
<lotuspsychje> good morning fellas
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hello mate
<lotuspsychje> all ok lordievader ?
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Doing good here. My ssd should be coming in today, any tips?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: wich brand?
<lordievader> Samsung.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: wich version
<lordievader> Evo 850
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: nice, that one doesnt need firmware upgrading
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: changing bios iDE to ahci, and doing all the ubuntu ssd tweaks
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: fstab,swappiness
<lordievader> Already running ahci, and I am running Gentoo remember ;)
<lotuspsychje> yeah :p
<lordievader> What are the 'Ubuntu ssd tweaks'?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: http://tinyurl.com/ctk2vbu
<lotuspsychje> im having relatime in fstab, works best for desktop use
<lotuspsychje> also the tmp fstab lines add
<lordievader> What 'tmp fstab lines'?
<lotuspsychje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/78971/best-etc-fstab-setings-for-boosting-ssd-hdd
<lordievader> Heh, already doing that too ;)
<lotuspsychje> well for the rest, your samsung hardware will do it all for you :p
<lotuspsychje> !info preload
<ubot5> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<lotuspsychje> works also nice ssd
<lordievader> Already running that, also running/using prelink.
<lotuspsychje> !info prelink
<ubot5> prelink (source: prelink): ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20130503-1 (vivid), package size 909 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<lotuspsychje> can that be combined with preload harmless?
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Prelink
<lotuspsychje> cool, you will rocknroll after ssd install :p
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: dont forget to feedback :p
<lordievader> I'm still wondering how I'm going to do my dual luks container unlock...
<lordievader> I hope lvm lets me mount things with a partial vg.
<lotuspsychje> dont have experience with lvm
<lotuspsychje> http://www.wikiguga.com/topic/4509bd3598dd5b78880a7b422c420922
<lordievader> Yeah, I was thinking about storing a key file on the ssd.
<lordievader> However if lvm doesn't allow mounting when the vg is partial (I do think it allow it though) this plan is blown.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: you could ask this in #ubuntu if that would work
<lordievader> Meh, I'll figure things out.
<lordievader> Probably won't be too difficult ;)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: did you receive it yet?
<lotuspsychje> afternoon to all
<OerHeks> o/
<lotuspsychje> hi OerHeks :p
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Jup it is rather fast.
<lotuspsychje> yayyyy
<daftykins> what's that?
 * daftykins is playing with Windows 10 today
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: he ordered his samsung evo 850
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: how fast is boot, with wich Os?
<daftykins> ah har
<lordievader> Also added ram. And will add more when I dissasemble it.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> its gonna be a beast
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: ~20 seconds, but that is maily since I need to type my password twice.
<lordievader> Need to figure out how I can delay the second unlock till / is mounted.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: not sure on lvm :p find your way thru the tunnel :p
<TJ-> the 850 is pretty good
<lordievader> Meh, I'll mess with it later. Need to get things done.
<lotuspsychje> TJ- might be able to help
<TJ-> I've got one here
<lotuspsychje> thats out hardware spec
<lotuspsychje> *our
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: you got the evo or the pro
<TJ-> I've been developing a script to install to it fully encrypted, with detached LUKS header on an external device, also encrypted
<TJ-> 850 EVO
<lotuspsychje> nice
<TJ-> it's the 500GB model, replacing a 750GB 7,200rpm SHD (flash/hard drive combo)
<lotuspsychje> heavy
<lotuspsychje> wich Os
<TJ-> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> and your boot time?
<TJ-> No idea, I never boot it
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> anyone who is concerned about boot times isn't using the PC for anything serious. I'm interested in random I/O read/write latencies
<lotuspsychje> time is money and slow boot times arent pleasant
<OerHeks> oer@OerNest:~$ sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
<OerHeks> [sudo] password for oer:
<OerHeks>  Timing cached reads:   9010 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4506.69 MB/sec
<OerHeks>  Timing buffered disk reads: 558 MB in  3.00 seconds = 185.87 MB/sec
<TJ-> Why boot? I suspend/resume, but even 1 minute isn't going to affect anything. It's like those drivers that race about on short journeys waste loads of fuel and arrive maybe 4 seconds earlier
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
<lotuspsychje> [sudo] password for lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje>  Timing cached reads:   1284 MB in  2.00 seconds = 641.17 MB/sec
<lotuspsychje>  Timing buffered disk reads: 442 MB in  3.02 seconds = 146.24 MB/sec
<lordievader> I run Windows a vm so I don't have to reboot ;)
<TJ-> Is it my week to get the deliberately annoying issues?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> TJ-: yep, short straw i'm afraid
<daftykins> we all drew this morning ;)
 * TJ- rolls eyes and swears so much the dogs run and hide
<TJ-> this eein - I'm not convinced the target is even an Ubuntu server... I suspect Debian but I can't trust to get the results I ask for from the bad server
<daftykins> ask for an output of lsb_release
<daftykins> if they can't provide one, or it shows it's debian, refuse to help :)
<TJ-> I've got a pure mini pci-e flash drive as well, with its own on-board sata 3 controller... that's fast, sizes up to 128GB. I've also found it hangs the XPS laptops and one server when connected at boot-time, but is fine when hot-plugged. Seems to be a problem with it's Option ROM not behaving correctly with the system BIOSes
<TJ-> daftykins: I would, but I've asked for output twice and its been from a 'good' server both times despite everything!
<daftykins> o0
<lordievader> TJ-: Ask for uname -a output?
<TJ-> I was planning on equipping all the laptops with the mini-pcie + spinning disks but got to work out the OROM problems with the manufacturer's engineers first
<TJ-> lordievader: I gave up because eein was giving me results from the good server even though I specifically asked for them from the bad server! I'm sure some people's brains just do not compute
<lordievader> I came to that same conclusion a couple of days ago in #ubuntu. Might be the reason I am no longer in there.
<lordievader> :P
<daftykins> TJ-: those sound a bit niche to me, is it standard PCI express 1x slots they're using, or?
<daftykins> oh sorry you did say mini-PCIE
<daftykins> M.2 is great
<daftykins> i've done a build where there's a 2x or 4x M.2 slot directly on the motherboard below the CPU socket, super fast boot
<daftykins> power button, first thing you see is the windows 7 boot logo which doesn't even get a chance to complete - then bam, desktop
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: someone screams for help.. :p
<TJ-> yeah. Well I fixed on XPS M1530s ages ago - all our laptops are identical, with the 1920x1200 LCD, 8GB RAM, T7200 core2duo, Bluetooth, Cellular 4G, dual-band MIMO Wifi... the XPSs have the ExpressCard  plus 3 full mini-PCIe slots (not cut-downs with only USB or mSATA on) so they're highly flexible and expandable.
<TJ-> like on my main PC I use the ExpressCard to connect an external ViDock PCIe expander, which has the Nvidia NVS420 dual GPU driving 4 additional monitors
<lotuspsychje> what you guys think of this:
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/entroware-now-sells-the-ubuntu-powered-proteus-with-a-new-card-487975.shtml
<daftykins> weird spec
<daftykins> pairing a low end i3 with a 2GB nvidia GTX 960M
<daftykins> oh i7 options too
<lotuspsychje> yeah and samsung 850 in configurator
<lotuspsychje> intel wifi
<lotuspsychje> i wanna make the hd unchoosable in my store
<lotuspsychje> only 850 pro inside
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Why? Not everyone is looking for top performance, some just want something cheap.
<lotuspsychje> then choose a lower 850 pro 120gig
<lotuspsychje> i dont wanna go lower then 850 pro
<daftykins> 850 EVO for cheap, Pro for top? :)
<lotuspsychje> brb dinner
<daftykins> what are we having? :)
<TJ-> chips!
<daftykins> 8D
<lotuspsychje> lol this is lotus' wife
<lotuspsychje> are you laughing with my spaghetti
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: hi! what are we having with spaghetti? :)
<OerHeks> nom nom spagetti
<TJ-> Cloudy with a chance of Meatballs :)
<lotuspsychje> secret ingredients and herbs, garlic :))
<cfhowlett> and wine.  lots of wine.
<lotuspsychje> yammie lol
<OerHeks> please do not install more than 512 apps in windows 10
<lotuspsychje> the hole channel is hungryy
<TJ-> what the heck! the Drone just accused me of flooding!
<TJ-> Any ops can remove the -q on me? That's ridiculous
<TJ-> Apparently I can type as fast as others paste!
<daftykins> :) yep i've been there
<daftykins> it'll go off in a few seconds
 * TJ- plots ot murder Drone
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje likes many garlic
<daftykins> TJ-: you might have to wake up #ubuntu-ops
<daftykins> if it doesn't go shortly
<daftykins> ah no there you go
<daftykins> :)
<lotuspsychje> I don't think he's a vampire
<TJ-> It just went :)
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: he'd not survive :>
<lotuspsychje> lol I'm gonna take over his position here
<lotuspsychje> real lotus back :p and survived dinner
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I am SO jealous.  there you full of wine, spaghetti and garlic bread ... and I can't find a decent source here in Beijing.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you serious? no spaghetti in china?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: my wife says she will cook spaghetti for you :p
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, no decent spaghetti.  Worse and stranger, no REAL garlic bread.  It's all sweet buttered but no garlic seasoning
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, ah, you gotta a keeper, there, m8.
<lotuspsychje> :p:p
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: and im always jaleous when i enter chinese restaurant and seeing the famillies eating dinner bowl soup with noodles with all kinds of ingredients in it, and i cant order that on the menu
<cfhowlett> "jayga" "nayga"   = this that
<lotuspsychje> mmmm lemme google picture that
<cfhowlett> point and shoot.  works for me  :
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> tis your Chinese lesson for the day.
<lotuspsychje> hmm no photo's
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: wich one is it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Chinese_soups
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, jaga = "that one"  naga = "this one".  If you don't speak Chinese, which I don't, this is how you can order.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: greetings mate
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \o  'Tis a good day in our neighborhood .
<lotuspsychje> sun shining?
<Bashing-om> ^ and then some - heat index of 108 degress F ! I am going to hog the AC .
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> 2015 is a really hot year for the world
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Global Warming and climate change -> Wars for subsistence are comming .
<lotuspsychje_> Bashing-om: alot of poor nations flewing to all sides of the world already
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje_, we are the poor, in the west
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<lotuspsychje_> OerHeks: ok lets immigrate to africa and play ubuntu circle :p
<OerHeks> why afrika?
<lotuspsychje_> thats where ubuntu started?
<lotuspsychje_> and if were poor, they might be rich?
<OerHeks> lets immigrate to Cuba
<lotuspsychje_> salsa and cigares mmm
<EriC^^> wb daftykins
<daftykins> o/
<daftykins> thanks! home tubes went down it seems
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<daftykins> good ta, just upgraded my desktop from win7 to 10
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> how do you like it?
<daftykins> been using the preview since Decemberish, definitely really nice :) lighter even than 7
<daftykins> just the usual learning curve of course
<EriC^^> cool
<Bashing-om> Wife just upgraded her graphics work station to Win 10. She is impressed with 10.
<EriC^^> is it free to upgrade if you have win8?
<EriC^^> nice
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yes, in her case, was a free offer .
<EriC^^> nice, it looks very sleek
<EriC^^> http://www.windowscentral.com/official-windows-10-iso-files-now-available-download
<daftykins> both 7 and 8 yep
<daftykins> unfortunately booting straight off the ISO doesn't work, you have to do an upgrade first :(
<daftykins> which amusingly has left my copy not activated right now, figure i'll give MS support lines a break before i ring up again ;)
<daftykins> got cut off earlier, i'm sure they're absolutely swamped with users
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> well that's awesome
<Bashing-om> I watched her do the upgrade this AM, it was and is sleek. MS do something right ? , was slick and a very friendly composition .
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i'm still gonna do a clean one i think
<daftykins> nothing like a properly clean install as a good foundation to start!
<EriC^^> yeah
<Bashing-om> ^ 100 %
<daftykins> not hugely clear on how it works right now, couldn't feed it by 7 key, so perhaps once the upgrade is activated it'll *know* my system online and just work o0
<daftykins> s/by/my
<daftykins> lol cat at the window miaowing as if to be let in
<daftykins> best go remind her she has a flap
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-07-30
 * Bashing-om hands TJ- a larger cup of patience, as he may need it .
 * TJ- rolls his bleary eyes and runs for a coffee.... to New York and back at this rate :)
<TJ-> We need a new channel policy: GIVE TJ SSH ACCESS SO ITS DONE IN 30 SECONDS NOT 30 MINUTES!
<TJ-> Well, I've had time to repair a bicycle puncture whilst I've been waiting :)
<Bashing-om> tj-; on the brighter side, teaching someone an operating system .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: you missed out the keyword s/\(teaching/)\1 to break /
<Bashing-om> TJ-: breaking/fixing. it is not so much that bear talks so well, it is that the bear talks at all .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/remix-mini-is-the-first-android-pc-runs-lollipop-based-remix-os-488068.shtml
<lotuspsychje> yikes, a pc with android oO
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I've seen a few of those around.  meh.
<lotuspsychje> thats gonna ask for troubles
<wileee> heh
<lotuspsychje> yayyyy
<wileee> I forgot to have it auto load
 * lotuspsychje slides a chinese ginger coffee to wileee and cfhowlett 
<wileee> mmmm knosh's
<cfhowlett> I see your chinese ginger coffee and raise you a butter / coconut milk/ bulletproof coffee
<lotuspsychje> mmmm
<wileee> gonna probably cancel my internet for awhile soon getting to expensive for me, If you see me gone that is the downlow
<lotuspsychje> wileee: steal some free wifi?
<wileee> lotuspsychje, Heh I could easily, probably hang more at the coffee shop
<wileee> few without keys here, besides all the businesses, just a moral issue for me
<lotuspsychje> wileee: internet should be free bah!
<wileee> yeah, and the education I owe a gigantic amount on
<lotuspsychje> money wolves @ the top walking away with our money surfing
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ObrienDave> *waves to the crazy crowd* ;P
<wileee> uh this broken can you help me
<ObrienDave> sounds like the typical help question ;P
<wileee> I wish I had the communication skills, patience and knowledge to help these types better
<wileee> never had kids I suspect that is a huge advantage, heh
<ObrienDave> you can't save them all :)
<wileee> true
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-mate-will-offer-a-choice-between-ubuntu-software-center-and-app-grid-488098.shtml
<OerHeks> That does not make me switch to mate, but good decision
<ObrienDave> i think i'll hide in here for a while ;P
 * wileee whistles "It's a Beautiful day in the Neighborhood" while meditating
<ObrienDave> so, won't you be my neighbor LOL
<wileee> heh
 * ObrienDave is an OLD fart ;P
<wileee> me to just turned 51
<ObrienDave> 58 ;p
<lotuspsychje> there was a previous article many users dont like GUI ubuntu software centre
<OerHeks> together, we are 156
<OerHeks> softwarecenter is unreliable.
<OerHeks> true
<wileee> not all that friendly really hard to tell what it is doing
<ObrienDave> i use USC only if i HAVE to. can't remember the last time
<OerHeks> to install synaptic ?
<ObrienDave> sounds about right LMAO
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-software-center-is-really-hated-by-community-but-why-487990.shtml
<lotuspsychje> here's the thread
<wileee> i install synaptic but just use the terminal mostly
<ObrienDave> i like synaptic to browse what's available
<lotuspsychje> i understand we techs all like the terminal style, but for most users i find GUI important also
<OerHeks> i am not sure who this y Silviu Stahie guy is, i read only assumtions, no hard figures and examples...
<lotuspsychje> read the comments, funnier then the article
<OerHeks> if he wrote: ubuntu users love windows 10, would he get paid ?
<ObrienDave> he'd get shot
<OerHeks> nobelprice :-D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> like Obama
<OerHeks> oh come on ObrienDave,  RFCOMM ? you invented them!
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: morning mate
<ObrienDave> ;P i don't remember being that OLD or the smart ;P
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> morning everyone
<ObrienDave> *that
<OerHeks> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi OerHeks
<ObrienDave> howdy EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi ObrienDave
 * lotuspsychje slides free hot coffees in the channel
<ObrienDave> don't dilute my beer ;P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ObrienDave> we WILL have problems ;P
<lotuspsychje> hmm someone should invent coffeebeer
<lotuspsychje> first you wake up, then you become drunk
<ObrienDave> interesting idea but ewwwwwww
<EriC^^> isn't that what irish coffee is?
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> well with whiskey i think
<lotuspsychje> lol yeah abit
<ObrienDave> close ;P Coffee and Emmett's
<ObrienDave> YUMMERS
<lotuspsychje> if you drink 3 irish coffees at breakfast mmmmm youl go bacj to sleep
<wileee> I'm in PDX tons of local breweries, one across the street, I request the coffee beer
<ObrienDave> POrtland OR?
<wileee> yep
<ObrienDave> i'm from Grants Pass. just moved to Denver ;P
<wileee> wait, there went linus running by, ;) ah grants pass
<lotuspsychje> too late guys!
<lotuspsychje> http://www.thrillist.com/drink/nation/the-27-essential-coffee-beers-ranked
<lotuspsychje> seems like they already exist
<lotuspsychje> no $$$$$ for you!
<wileee> ObrienDave, 101F tomorrow your not missing anything
<ObrienDave> *shudder* glad i'm out of there LOL
<ObrienDave> i was 40 miles SW, Cave Junction actually
<wileee> heh, I use another depressant, legal since july 1st here with me coffee
<wileee> nice born here never left
<EriC^^> weed :D
<EriC^^> ?
<wileee> yep
<ObrienDave> smoked that crap for 35 years, had to quit 10 years ago for a job LOL
<lotuspsychje> so far for quality ubuntu discussions :p
<EriC^^> smoking on the job is the best :P
<wileee> pretty much most of my life here
<ObrienDave> i remember COMPLAINING about spending 20 buck on a n OZ of Columbian in about 1976 ROFL
<wileee> as of now there are 3 times the medical dispensaries than liquor stores, all controlled by the same org, olcc
<wileee> medical use has been in place a long time
<ObrienDave> wow, didn't think the OLCC would go there
<wileee> they are letting regulars user into the med disp in october
<ObrienDave> well, i still own my property south of CJ, it might be time to sell it soon ;)
<wileee> flowers only, another year for the rest like ingestible stuf
<wileee> property has rebounded here
<wileee> value
<ObrienDave> 17 acres, spring fed year round pond. all mine ;P
<wileee> nice, I wish I had the money
<ObrienDave> gotta pay beer rent ;P brb
<wileee> sounds like a nice place to garden
<lotuspsychje> lol
<wileee> just watched a lecture on Kant and using others for reason, not read any kant I can remember, good stuff though
<wileee> using other as a means to an end, kinda relevant on the channel, heh
<ObrienDave> NEVAH! ;P
<lotuspsychje> salam maleikum
<lotuspsychje> konichiwa?
<ObrienDave> you do and you'll clean it up ;P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<MonkeyDust> chromixium is a chrome os clone, based on chromium ... i wonder why it even exists ...
<MonkeyDust> oh I see
 * daftykins rolls his eyes at #ubuntu users once more
<wileee> time for gobs of caffeine
<OerHeks> Sometimes i want to learn howto troll.
<wileee> just informing the users sometimes feels like I already there ;)
<wileee> "now look 500 feet a long dive into a 1 foot deep pooll"
<wileee> A portlandia filming is going on blocks away from here soon, the neighborhood I live in is the yuppie area, should be good pickins
<MonkeyDust> sweet... indicator-cpu really helps the temp stay low, even while using a VM
<TJ-> Well, I'm sure having fun with this Super Talent Core Store Plus mini-PCIe SSD! Manufacturer engineers asked the classic question today despite everything I've reported: "Does it work correctly with Windows?" ... to which I replied :You tell me - at the moment the bug prevents the PC booting!"
<daftykins> :)
<cfhowlett> dc contact the site.
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: fixxed ssd yet mate?
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: The ssd ain't the problem. Messed a bit with it, didn't really go anywhere.
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hello mate :p
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: kk
 * ObrienDave waves from Win7ville ;P
 * OerHeks waves back from uname -a
<ObrienDave> lol
<daftykins> :O
 * TJ- waves from GRUB
 * lotuspsychje waves@localhost
<daftykins> there's no place like ::1 that's for sure
<daftykins> hrmm i think it might be curry night :)
<lotuspsychje> hmm i dont see alot of india ip's flowing by in ubuntu actually wonder how that comes
<lotuspsychje> they have large population, should be crowded with india support
<daftykins> we get one in #u-uk
<lotuspsychje> or maybe they still use windows 2000
<daftykins> keeps trying to use the channel as his own personal search engine replacement =|
<daftykins> strolls in and goes "teach me this today people"
<TJ-> SSD TRIM bug-fix to be aware of:  https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=f3f5da624e0a891c34d8cd513c57f1d9b0c7dadc
<TJ-> This is the cause of the Samsung SSDs getting blacklisted for TRIM support... turns out it affects all SSDs and is specific to md RAID0/1/10 configurations
<daftykins> heh thankfully RAIDd SSDs are quite rare still
<daftykins> only those silly gaming laptops do it
 * lotuspsychje never liked raid anyways
<daftykins> it's alright if done well :)
<daftykins> #ubuntu teenagers trying to run minecraft? not so much :>
<lotuspsychje> how about ssd servers, dont they use raid ssd layouts?
<daftykins> *shrug*
<TJ-> I use it for encryption purposes
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: nice find anyways
<TJ-> At least we have a solution now, and the fix is easy to back-port
<daftykins> surely you don't mean RAID for encryption?
<TJ-> Yes
<TJ-> installed drive is totally encrypted, with a detached LUKS header kept on an external boot device
<daftykins> but that doesn't seem to have any relevance to necessarily be in a RAID config o0
<TJ-> To ensure it doesn't cause problems with regular package updates, grub-update, update-initramfs I have the /boot/ mirrored using RAID-1 on both the external device and inside the dm-crypt container... that way updates can be done without the USB attached, and synced later
<daftykins> ic
<lotuspsychje> nite nite guys
 * lotuspsychje waves @ sudo halt
<bubbasaures> Nothing like a HD lockup to really make your day fun.
<bubbasaures> crucial M4 SSD, runs great when it runs
<wileee> We have green peace hanging off a bridge blocking a shell oil ship to the river here, heh
<Bashing-om> Maybe, he get the drift of it, and become of some good help ?
<wileee> the fire personal are doing a rescue to get them off the bridge
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-07-31
 * daftykins mimes to Queen - Bohemian Rapsody whilst giving support
<daftykins> Mama... ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh ~
<wileee> apt-get let-daftykins-go
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> easy come, easy go - Ubuntu let me go?
<wileee> heh
<wileee> someone needs to kick that user
<OerHeks> :)
<daftykins> ah another noob guest
<OerHeks> hey man, remember me? november 2009, thinking i could give answers too :-D
<cfhowlett> I don't mind noob, but don't give bad answers ...
<OerHeks> i sure made ikonia pull out some nails
<OerHeks> ehm i thought i knew
<OerHeks> anyway, i was open for critics
<daftykins> nails? don't follow you there
<OerHeks> oh it is biting nails and pulling hair
 * OerHeks goed reading some schoolbooks again
<daftykins> ah :D
<daftykins> amusingly i have some girl scout cookies a friend brought over from the US, here today
<daftykins> allow me to repeat that amusing quip
<daftykins> amusingly i have some girl scout cookies a friend brought over from the US, here today!
<daftykins> 8D
<EriC^^> haha :D
<EriC^^> awesome!
<daftykins> i'm attacking my laptop with Windows 10 today, nice proper clean install once again
<daftykins> hopefully it doesn't trash my nice 8-10hrs battery life
<EriC^^> cool
<daftykins> stella artois, reassuringly expensive.
<JanC> expensive?
<daftykins> yeah, nasty beer/lager
<daftykins> was mostly my way of referring to the 'helper' - artois who came in with a really bad attitude
<OerHeks> full moon here today :-D
<OerHeks> 2nd wubi customer ..
<daftykins> *shakes head*
<daftykins> is anyone into it enough to find out why Canonical keep including it in images? it's a turd
<daftykins> popey: any idea who could be asked why WUBI is still included?
<OerHeks> daftykins, https://launchpad.net/trow
<OerHeks> :-D
<daftykins> we're going hunting.
<OerHeks> windows 10 is easy and beautifull: type in Who is this user: Who  Type in password: password (3x) nice
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> not sure what you mean, 'who' doesn't work anywhere ;)
<OerHeks> capital W, as the installer asks me to
<daftykins> tsk tsk i detect OS hatred!
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-08-01
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/canonical-releases-new-linux-kernel-update-for-ubuntu-14-04-lts-488240.shtml
<lotuspsychje> bored video lol
<lotuspsychje> and lazy cpu
 * daftykins facepalms at #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje also has a pc
<daftykins> :D
 * ObrienDave waves to the crazy people ;P
<wileee> 1 bazinga for ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> OMG seriously? ROFL
<wileee> heh, I did'nt know what to say
<ObrienDave> i almost answered, a brain ;P
<wileee> lol, a lot of key links there realy and a search engine
<ObrienDave> go figure
<wileee> another !00F day here
<wileee> roasting hot
<ObrienDave> cool off the dingleberry, please ;p
<ObrienDave> ya THINK???? ;P
<ObrienDave> to make people ask silly questions, works, didn't it? ;P
<wileee> yeah
<wileee> like some that come here they want it spoon fed
<ObrienDave> no one does research anymore?
<wileee> seems that way, I always wonder the age
<wileee> basic developmental stuff, lol
<ObrienDave> in his case, 8 ;P
<wileee> ;)
<ObrienDave> i was being kind. 6 ;D
<wileee> heh
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ObrienDave> already waved at you ;P
<lordievader> Ahh, can I nog get two waves?
 * ObrienDave waves again ;P
<lordievader> Horaay
<ObrienDave> \o/
<lordievader> So, how are you doing, ObrienDave?
<ObrienDave> good, thanks. and you?
<lordievader> I need coffee...
<ObrienDave> i need sleep LOL
<cfhowlett> http://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8xcgiNKGj1rzfyu6o1_r1_500.gif
<ObrienDave> lol
<ObrienDave> you having fun in #U? ;P
<ObrienDave> sleep needed. *waves*
 * daftykins shakes his head
<lordievader> Is there a party in #ubuntu?
<lordievader> :P
<OerHeks> saturday madness, as usual
<OerHeks> drunk & bored, lets join #ubuntu
 * lordievader grabs popcorn and joins #ubuntu
<OerHeks> popcorntime \0/
<OerHeks> ow wait, those are illegal movies man
<OerHeks> .. and i have about 150 dvd's ready to watch...
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> didnt that thing get shut down?
<OerHeks> i have no idea, maybe it is .. hosting that app
<OerHeks> anyway, i have matrix and matrix reladed and Mao's last dance ready
<OerHeks> reloaded*
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> ah EriC^^ just in time
<EriC^^> hi daftykins!
<daftykins> how do? :)
<EriC^^> good, you?
<daftykins> yes thanks, other than the weekend rabble in #ubuntu ;)
<daftykins> we just had some guy come in #ubuntu-uk with a misconfigured GRUB problem, as in he boots to grub rescue
<daftykins> seems he can't boot external media and the system has a BIOS password so he can't sort it out
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> are you free for me to direct him your way?
<EriC^^> oh, yeah sure
<daftykins> cool :) the user is 'Hanra' i'll get 'im to join #ubuntu main
<EriC^^> ok
<daftykins> time for breakfast 8D
<EriC^^> have a good one
<daftykins> oh i'm taking my laptop down there XD
<EriC^^> awesome
<daftykins> so much tinfoil hat stuff going about online about Windows 10's settings at the moment
<daftykins> gotta wonder what to believe :)
<EriC^^> yeah, i was reading an article someone posted
<daftykins> of course we always get these ones when a new OS comes out
<EriC^^> yeah, that's true
<daftykins> i wonder if Hanra has mentioned having over 100 boot devices in his boot menu, yet?
<daftykins> that one flummoxed me
<cfhowlett> who, what?  Is that even possible/
<daftykins> e.g. ubuntu, HDD a bunch of times, then the Windows boot manager at the end :D
<daftykins> haha yeah that's what i wondered
<OerHeks> i luv windows updates
<daftykins> i don't think that's truly what has happened here
<daftykins> i've got xubuntu installed beside the test machine i was using with win10
<daftykins> it's survived through over 10 total build reinstalls and left GRUB alone
<cfhowlett> if people would just WAIT and stop doing Zero Day installs, a lot of issues would be figured out already.
<daftykins> anecdotal evidence though, granted
<OerHeks> i heard this yesterday too, might be true : [16:00:08] <Hanra> Eric^^ I dual boot Windows 8.1 and ubuntu 14.04 on this laptop. Recent windows update happened
<OerHeks> 8.1
<daftykins> OerHeks: heard of an update breaking things?
<OerHeks> jups, uefi.
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> i swear we're getting way more foreigners than usual
<daftykins> trying to speak non-english in #u i mean
<cfhowlett> more international is good
<OerHeks> si
<OerHeks> maybe we should start a hangout, non english spoken only
<daftykins> :(
<daftykins> i'd have to crack out my poor school level German
<OerHeks> my chinese is as terrible as my english
<EriC^^> Hanra --> 1 for the x-files
<EriC^^> i dont see how a windows update is going to do all that
<daftykins> nah, i don't think it was to blame
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> but it's cool to hate after all
<daftykins> he says he got the machine from a friends father who is selling old laptops with Linux on, for some reason with BIOS passwords set too
<daftykins> and he can't contact the guy
<daftykins> maybe it's just stolen :)
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> haha
<daftykins> makes you wonder though, the seriously messy states of systems some people are content to run
<daftykins> it must be a gamble switching it on every day ¬_¬
<OerHeks> zillion vulnerable androids :-D
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> the way he says 111 boot entries though, just wat
<EriC^^> bungee jump, sky dive, or turn my pc on..
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> turns pc on, pc turns into terminator, burns apartment, ..
<daftykins> bad PC
<daftykins> maybe that was also in win10's license agreement
<daftykins> "right for Microsoft to turn your computer into a terminator"
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> haha
<OerHeks> daftykins, see, another broken win8 boot ...
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> interesting indeed!
<OerHeks> i think defender used some tool to clean uefi from unwanted parasites..
<daftykins> hehe
<OerHeks> or.. the upgrade to 10 tool that preloads, is the attacker..
<OerHeks> ask them, if they hit yes to preload to 10
<OerHeks> or generate a list with last win8 updates...
<OerHeks> that would be handy too, to compare with that hanra
<daftykins> mmm, definitely seems suspect to come at a time so close to win10 release
<daftykins> though we'll be seeing a lot more of it if it is 10, since 10 is getting released in waves
<daftykins> some people, never satisfied ;)
<daftykins> this guest talking about firefox blocking SSLv3 router pages sounds interesting
<OerHeks> old certificates on a router, known issue.
<OerHeks> old router needs update, or allow once
<daftykins> i haven't seen a page you couldn't bypass warnings on before, yeah
<daftykins> that guest makes it out as if it's not even possible anymore
<daftykins> tum te tum
<OerHeks> so .. Hanra is disassembling a laptop due to a windows 8 update ..
<daftykins> EriC^^: he's kinda quitting on the hardware part :P
<daftykins> turning into one of those 'give me a single command to fix it all' types :<
<OerHeks> if we knew, what update does this ..
<EriC^^> yeah, he's pretty close to getting it fixed
<EriC^^> i dont want to say anything and have him screw his laptop up cause of what i said though
<EriC^^> but he's almost there.. shame he's quitting
<OerHeks> indeed, just removal of the battery & hold power should be enough..
<EriC^^> i think he can put jumpers together too
<EriC^^> i remember lotus saying something about software that resets the bios but i couldn't find it online once
<OerHeks> it is in the bios itself
<daftykins> hrmm
<EriC^^> heh cgsecurity has the software http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/CmosPwd
<EriC^^> O.o
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> could well be dragons with that
<EriC^^> you mean it most likely won't work?
<EriC^^> ( not familiar with the expression )
<daftykins> just strikes me as dangerous
<daftykins> 'here be dragons!'
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> cool :D
<daftykins> i think he's carrying on with the surgery approach though
<JanC> PC BIOSs haven't used CMOS to store the password for over 20 years or so
<ObrienDave> only if you use BIOS/administrator setup passwords
<JanC> there simply is no CMOS on the motherboard of anything recent
<JanC> "recent"
<ObrienDave> not what you mean by CMOS, no. but since CMOS means Ceramic Multi-Oxide Substrate, most chips are CMOS designed ;P
<ObrienDave> ruh roh, *makes popcorn* this is going to get good ;P
<OerHeks> zaturday nightz
<OerHeks> i told one that his netbook is a nice door-stopper :-D
<ObrienDave> y'all have waaaaaay more patience than i ;P
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> i thought CMOS was complimentary metal-oxide semiconductor o0
<ObrienDave> could be, i'm older ;P
<ObrienDave> senility ;P
<OerHeks> complex metal Obrien's solution
<ObrienDave> i like that one :)
<OerHeks> still wonder what windows update ruins the bootloader
<ObrienDave> dunno, dont seee anything newer than a year
<OerHeks> 32 gb of swap ...
<ObrienDave> wow, i would love to have that much ram LOL
<OerHeks> hybernate, isn't that something like a screensaver ?
<ObrienDave> naw, it's for impatient people that can't do a proper shut down LOL
<OerHeks> if one does not know about HT, one does not need HT * famous quote by OerHeks
<daftykins> who's got that swap?
<ObrienDave> gustav__ something ;P
<daftykins> https://www.theakstons.co.uk/Ales/Old-Peculier/
<daftykins> that's the stuff
<daftykins> :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-08-02
<ObrienDave> i'm staying out of main channel tonight ;P
<ObrienDave> not EVEN going to look ;P
<ObrienDave> dang, i looked ;P
<wileee> the freaks come out on saturday night
<ObrienDave> dang! i had to look ;P
<cfhowlett> @ what?
<ObrienDave> at main channel. swore i was not going to ;P
<ObrienDave> definitely staying out after my herpa derp LOL
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, you gotta stop smoking so much of the herbal derp
<ObrienDave> not in 5 years, i swear ;P
<wileee> ObrienDave, I checked with the local diocese, no hail ubuntu's needed. ;)
<ObrienDave> rofl ;P
<wileee> you've done your time, lots of leeway
<ObrienDave> *bangs head on desk* there, i feel better ;P
<wileee> lol
<ObrienDave> i suppose in a back-handed, leftward sort of way, (rolls eyes) battery life could be considered backup *cough* ;P
<ObrienDave> if you really want to stretch the point LOL
<cfhowlett> I saw that too.  Decided you had matters very well in hand, so no need for me to confuse the issue
<wileee> heh, many come here and just don't know the lingo, it gets aggravating, it can make a simple say fdisk take forever and may be only the start of getting to the isssue.
<wileee> issue*
<ObrienDave> i blame google translate ;P
<wileee> 10 min on you might pastebin this, not a fix but a huge hurdle for them
<cfhowlett> no, you english suck ...
<ObrienDave> ROFL ;P
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett keeps me grounded ;P
<wileee> yeah, the language barrier is s tough one, cultural as well, use of words and meaning. europe and the west as a side ways example have a marriage model based on love generally, while huge parts have something way different.
<ObrienDave> wileee, yes, but i would gladly step them through installing pastebin rather that them telling me, no, you're wrong because some archaic blog told them otherwise :)
<wileee> Oh yeah, that is in the how to ask smart questions anyone makes, as a barrier, and guessed fixes, and the fixation on both. ;)
<wileee> There is nobody here I don't like, however I don't support passive aggressive communication, it is a developmental issue. We all use subtle communication but there is a place and time.
<ObrienDave> wow, really weird. my screen went wonky
<ObrienDave> OMG troll night? ;P
<cfhowlett> 99.9% sure
<ObrienDave> add a few 9s to that ;P
<ObrienDave> *face palms* why do i try?
<cfhowlett> cuz you're a wizard, Harry!
<ObrienDave> i give up, all your bud ;P
<ObrienDave> *yours
<cfhowlett> oh, you've gone and done it now ...
<ObrienDave> OMG i think i'll have a smoke ;P
<ObrienDave> and another beer ;P
<ObrienDave> two ;P
 * wileee blows out a huge cloud of smoke and coughs
<ObrienDave> i wish i could ;P
<ObrienDave> sometimes ;P
<wileee> oh wow man look at the colors ;)
<ObrienDave> spacey, dude ;P
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ObrienDave> *waves*
 * lordievader waves back
<lordievader> ObrienDave: "It makes use of a certain piece of software, so that is a dependency" :P
<ObrienDave> *slaps head* oh yea, right ;P
<lordievader> Altough, I searched for his thing. Someone else said MS dropped Alsa support...
<ObrienDave> no clue here
<ObrienDave> WHY oh WHY do i get involved? ;P
<lordievader> Obviously has no clue of what he is doing ;)
<ObrienDave> i'm staying out of it ;P
<lordievader> Yeah, right ;)
<ObrienDave> ok, so i lie a LOT ;P
<lotuspsychje> good noon to all
<ObrienDave> noon? omg 4 am here
<lotuspsychje> :p
<OerHeks> oh boy random questions for k1l
<ObrienDave> LOL he can have fun with that ;P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> wileee: hellow :p
<wileee> morning, err here,
<daftykins> https://i.imgur.com/Hz0hQdo.jpg
<daftykins> :D
<Bashing-om> daftykins: ^^ Good one, and is apt (in my estimation of Windows) / LOL .
<daftykins> ;)
<lordievader> Windows can do that too :P
<daftykins> i'm typing from Windows \o/
<OerHeks> i'm typing from a glass desk
<OerHeks> \o/
<daftykins> :o
<daftykins> those things get dusty
<OerHeks> jups, on the other side it is cleaner than wood
<OerHeks> double glass https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/pczooi.JPG
<daftykins> ooh a bit of surgery
<wileee> mmmm steamed hardware
<OerHeks> socket 775 .. not sure what cpu, but i am happy with that geforce 7600GT fanless
<Bashing-om> Just caution with them loose nuts in the upper left .
<OerHeks> yeah, i see those connector screws are not secure, i have a special 6 mm socket wrench for that
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Question : Given 'df -h ' output "/dev/sdb1        96M   96M     0 100% /boot/efi" // Is this something that could/should be handled by the boot manager ?
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> ouch a 100MB EFI is tiny
<Bashing-om> daftykins: yeah , tiny, no experience in EFI, may as well get my feet wet . Make matters deeper, dual booting windows, and Windows has the boot partition .// The things I step into !
<daftykins> if Windows was just a ~200MB boot and then the C:, that must be a legacy install - so incompatible?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Not as bad as feared, as the dual booting per 'gdisk' are on seperated drives. Go do homework, see what I can do , Many many problems in this install . Make up my mind what to tackle 1st.
<daftykins> ah ok :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-08-01
<mchelen2> i may have forgotten to put the i/o shield into the case during my last build, resulting in having to take out the whole mobo again :D
<daftykins> doh!
<daftykins> when you get those cheap metal ones with the little lips that need to sit on top of IO ports for grounding, sometimes i've assembled things with those picking inside a LAN port say and had to start over
<daftykins> very frustrating, those
<mchelen2> yeah i'm kind of surprised they haven't improved much after all these years
<mchelen2> i was impressed with other aspects of the case, like mounting options & cable management
<ducasse> hi all
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<EriC^^> wow
<EriC^^> that was funny
<ducasse> what a f*****g twit.
<ducasse> a small nsfw warning would have been nice.
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> he just upped the anti
<dax> oh jesus
<daftykins> do tell (:
<ducasse> wth is wrong with this guy?
<EriC^^> some guy pasted this relating to his no flash working query https://ptpb.pw/7684
<dax> (NSFW)
<ducasse> daftykins: "oh noes, pr0n doesn't work"
<daftykins> hmm that actually just opened as a page of unicode or some such to me
<EriC^^> daftykins: yeah
<dax> generally the ones that aren't messing around find a better test case
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> wget https://ptpb.pw/7684 && xdg-open 7684
<daftykins> i got my 7 year old RMA'd RAM replacements today :D all in and working!
<EriC^^> great :D
<daftykins> they sent it before i even sent mine, which was quite unfortunate for their policy
<daftykins> i could've held onto mine too if i were a naughty type of fella :P
<EriC^^> i've been going on a lot of shopping sprees at the supermarket lately
<EriC^^> the shopping cart looks kind of funny, it's full of stuff like a 9 year old got some money and went shopping, tons of skittles, fruit loops, whip cream cans, etc
<ducasse> daftykins: you had the das keyboard, right? blank keys?
<EriC^^> i basically eat whip cream, then down some hershey's chocolate syrup
<EriC^^> eat skittles and cake etc
<EriC^^> you know, the healthy life
<daftykins> ducasse: yep
<daftykins> still here on a spare chair behind me, relegated to nothing right now
<ducasse> daftykins: happy with that? did it take much effort getting used to?
<daftykins> though for typing i definitely miss the cherry blues, really nice feel to those - just a shame it started playing up so much
<daftykins> ah i could always touch type, the only problems are if someone phoned and i had to hold it with one hand, tough to one handed type on blank - or if you want to quickly type something standing up beside the desk, that sort of thing
<ducasse> that was what i was thinking of. i don't look at the keys normally, but in situations like that i do.
<ducasse> it'd be _hilarious_ when my mother is visiting and wants to use my machine, though. that + my i3 setup = confusion :)
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> yep friends would come over and struggled big time, i was really shocked
<ducasse> you could have also switched the layout to dvorak ;)
<daftykins> no, that's too extreme - compatibility with others for peoples systems i'd work on is more important to me
<daftykins> messing with someone elses settings = a huge idiot move
<daftykins> (such as if i was at a clients, for example)
<ducasse> that is _not_ nice, i agree. i was thinking more of others trying to use a blank keyboard with dvorak layout on your system.
<daftykins> ah right, haha
<daftykins> my mistake
<ducasse> you are right about the compatibility thing, that must slow people who normally use dvorak down, wouldn't it? i don't know if i could keep two so different layouts in muscle memory.
<daftykins> mmm too risky for me to consider trying
<daftykins> plus laptops...
<daftykins> ones that i daren't even imagine taking a key off of :D
<ducasse> no point in learning dvorak when you touch type on qwerty, i think...
<ducasse> i know they claim it's faster, but doubt there can be enough difference to matter.
<ducasse> daftykins: have fun installing the new ram, btw, i've got to either install that damned cpu cooler or get on with trying to grok routeros...
<daftykins> yeah, the effort to re-learn would be huge
<daftykins> oh i did it already, ran a pass of memtest86+ and it's all good :)
<daftykins> so now i have  2 x core 2 quad PCs with 8GB RAM
<ducasse> should be, with new sticks :)
<daftykins> yeah just nice to give it some work
<daftykins> what i was getting with the last RAM was that if i turned it off and unplugged the mains cable, in 10 minutes it wouldn't POST again
<daftykins> pretty sure the motherboard it was in that has blown capacitors zapped it in some really subtle way
<ducasse> sounds probable. i need to get some more memory for this laptop, but i need to get authentic hp sticks...
<daftykins> you might not have them there but i love just going to www.crucial.com/uk as they guarantee compatibility if you pick the system - free return if it doesn't work, too
<ducasse> i tried putting another disk (an ssd) in this laptop, and it refused to recognize it.
<daftykins> hmm that's weird
<daftykins> standard 2.5" SATA?
<ducasse> yup. didn't see it at all.
<ducasse> tried another hdd, even from another hp, but no go as it wasn't on the "approved parts" list.
<daftykins> ugh i find it really wrong the companies that whitelist hardware, like Lenovo/IBM with wifi cards
<ducasse> yep, it's just greedy to do so.
<ducasse> it's not like i would have expected them to support it.
<daftykins> i'm meant to go to the west coast again today for a restaurant meal with friends, though it's solid rain all evening and tomorrow - and i was planning to cycle
<ducasse> sounds like you need a new plan :) how was the bbq?
<daftykins> yeah pretty good thanks :) good fun showing up and parking by bike beside their house, seeing them in the kitchen through the window
<daftykins> pulled my phone out and messaged my friend saying "hey, look left!"
<daftykins> left at 1:30am and man the ride home was a strain
<daftykins> proper up and down valleys despite the relatively short distance
<daftykins> hmm yesterday i struggled to boot a 14.04.1 server DVD, might try again
<ducasse> i did that to a friend around the time the first matrix movie came out, sms'ed him "knock, knock" before ringing the bell. just couldn't resist :)
<ducasse> oh god
<ducasse> damn cat came in with a bird.
<daftykins> D:
<ducasse> not a dead one, to put it that way. started flapping around in the bathroom. unfortunately for the bird, she caught it again before i did :)
<daftykins> i'll never forget the time i heard a noise in the kitchen, went to open the door and all i saw was a bird flying straight for my face... managed to close the door again just before XD
<ducasse> i hate it when she does that, but it's a package deal kind of thing. most of the time i need to catch them and get them out, that can be tricky. mice are much easier :)
<ducasse> why wouldn't the 14.04 server image boot, btw?
<daftykins> mmm not sure, it just froze up during the load
<daftykins> just about to swap it over and have a go, although i have to be at this restaurant in 2hours :(
<daftykins> all these social obligations stop me from geeking out with fun things
<ducasse> froze while booting?
<daftykins> you know how server has the text installer? it was kind of the first purple screen before you'd get the first question asked, it just stopped loading there - probably a sign of the old optical drive more than anything
<daftykins> i might just install to the disk from a flash drive in a machine with working USB, then transplant it
<ducasse> ah, vc4 has the installer log, you know?
<daftykins> hrmm if it doesn't behave normally i tend to think it's not worthy of my time
<daftykins> nice, PC still boots up after being unplugged :D RAM was definitely the culprit
<ducasse> one small victory :)
<daftykins> oh no that one bad module had me chasing red herrings for ages
<ducasse> if memtest doesn't find anything wrong, bad memory can be painful to track down.
<daftykins> *nod*
<ducasse> why on earth is this machine swapping? vm.swappiness=1 ...
<daftykins> haha i changed the CMOS battery in this machine with the fried USB on the mobo, now it won't power on at all pressing the power button...
<daftykins> this happened with one of the other boards that no longer functions at all
<ducasse> oh, fun. not trying to enter bios or anything?
<ducasse> well, no, if not powering on... but no blinkenlichten? nothing?
<daftykins> ah my fault, i foolishly tried to plug in the EPS connector blind so only half of it was in XD
<daftykins> ooh nice it's working today
<ducasse> btw, do you know how much memory i should reserve for an intel gpu or how to figure it out?
<daftykins> depending on the model i recall there being an automatic option
<ducasse> then it just allocates what it needs? this manual is really not very detailed :)
<daftykins> yeah, i thought the modern hardware memory allocation for on-die graphics had a four letter acronym to refer to memory management
<daftykins> pauljw_vm: wb sir o/
<daftykins> lol just booted into this 14.04.1 install, 192 packages to update, 106 are for security
<daftykins> i picked that because i prefer to stick to the 3.13 kernel :)
<ducasse> "this item allows you to empower both integrated and discrete graphics devices for the multi monitor output." that's it. wth does that even mean?
<pauljw_vm> hi daftykins, everyone.  don't blame you, i'm sticking with 14.04 too.  too many changes in 16 and my systems here all do everything we need with 14.
<daftykins> exactly, 16.04 can be all up to date but it's a newer kernel with greater needs i don't require :)
<daftykins> setting up this system as a kind of test backup file server i might be able to sell onto a client
<pauljw_vm> i enjoy it in a vm, as now, but i'm not interested in upgrading the host.
<pauljw_vm> nice
<daftykins> got one of my fave 3ware 9650-SE hardware RAID controllers ;D
<pauljw_vm> :)
<daftykins> there we go all upgraded \o/ even that 40GB intel value SSD is nice for package installs
<pauljw_vm> ssd's are still in my future.  i'll get there.
<daftykins> core 2 duo E7400 (2.8GHz), 4GB DDR2 @ 1066MHz and the little SSD with 14.04 server :>
<daftykins> 1.5GB used - mmm
<pauljw_vm> that's what memory is for right?  to be used...
<daftykins> disk space i meant there
<daftykins> but yes!
<pauljw_vm> ah
<daftykins> 183MB used for RAM XD
<daftykins> oh guys be afraid btw, i ordered a beginners soldering kit last night
<pauljw_vm> nice
<pauljw_vm> yeehaw!
<ducasse> oh, the one from amazon?
<daftykins> got a few different parts in the end
<pauljw_vm> by the weekend you'll be questioning what took you so long...
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i've still got to identify all the blown caps and probably the ones that haven't blown and order replacements though
<daftykins> huzzah local bus looks good for tonight :>
<daftykins> £1!
<pauljw_vm> that's not bad
<daftykins> solid rain right now
<daftykins> oh dear it's 7pm already
<ducasse> better get going, then - have fun @ the restaurant!
<pauljw_vm> :)
<daftykins> :D bus appears to be at 7:45 \o/
<daftykins> rocks up at 8:07pm that'll do :>
<daftykins> 3ware RAID controller firmware updated \o/
<daftykins> it's nice dealing with hardware that works ;)
<ducasse> new version of routeros, do i dare?
<daftykins> hehehe
<daftykins> not if things work ;)
<daftykins> right i best head off folks, catch you later \o
<ducasse> putting that one off until tomorrow, i need a couple of the fixes. enjoy, daftykins!
<OverCoder> tgm4883, well uh idk, maybe tell me what can I do to improve that PPA thingy. Also about the going through the terminal.. well um, you can just selected the outer text and copy the list as a command which can be just pasted into the terminal directly, or copy only the inner stuff and browse through nautilus, open via gedit, and paste.
<tgm4883> OverCoder: you can't do it via nautilus unless you launch nautilus with root privs
<OverCoder> o right. I don't even use Ubuntu anyways :<
<OverCoder> I mean I only use Ubuntu Server, so whatever. duh I feel sad after I spent these 2 days making the website :<
<tgm4883> OverCoder: The ppa portion should place them in separate files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d. Since you have to go to the terminal anyway, you could just give it the 'apt-add-repository' command since that is cleaner than adding it to sources.list
<tgm4883> Don't feel sad, I'm sure it was a good learning exercise
<tgm4883> For the regular sources.list, I don't think you're going to find a better way to do that than the software sources Gui
<tgm4883> You could see if that is implemented in a command line or ncurses way though
<OverCoder> ....ah
<OverCoder> well that's awesome
<OverCoder> Gonna go implement that.
<OverCoder> Thanks :)
<tgm4883> OverCoder: yea apt-add-repositories is a much nicer way to do the PPAs
<tgm4883> OverCoder: I do wonder how you are coming up with your list of PPAs and which ones are "trusted"
<OverCoder> thanks :3
<daftykins> although if you're going to a PPA to begin with you're probably straying off the tracks of using ubuntu server already
<daftykins> :P
<dax> tgm4883: lol
<tgm4883> dax: I mean seriously, you guys just said that
<daftykins> ?
<tgm4883> dax: IDK what you guys ususally do with that, but might want to keep an eye on monsterdemon
 * dax looks up
<dax> daftykins: someone had trouble with LTS version numbers and basic math
<daftykins> :D
<dax> tgm4883: usually would ban them, but they /quit already :|
<dax> they did it in ##linux too, looks like
<tgm4883> dax: that's why I need banning powers :)
<daftykins> ah well #ubuntu only maintains ops from incompatible timezones so that these folk can get away with it, y'see
<daftykins> must be tough to get everyone to meet up for the blood oath, i guess
<dax> we actually replaced the blood with salt, since there's a plentiful source of it around these days
<dax> tgm4883: yeah. or i need to get a job where i won't be distracted by bloody windows licensing
<dax> been looking at this stuff for days and it's still ridiculous
<daftykins> no, it's only salt if i wanted back in... i could point out your flaws but you guys like your little private club
<dax> lol
<daftykins> you're too busy doing your day job to even handle your task as an op :)
<daftykins> see this is the problem dax, you're probably one of the most approachable and you're still clamming up
<daftykins> you've got too much of an us vs. them approach toward the volunteers when you should all be working together
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-08-02
<dax> Or, you know, I went afk for half an hour.
<dax> also, there wasn't anything pending, that I saw...?
<dax> just got my car back from the shop, several hundred dollars poorer than i was before that half hour :(
<daftykins> i'm generalising to the last 10 years there, not specific
<daftykins> and ouch, glad i've been able to get by without cars.
<dax> yeah, i wish i was there. i got this one for free from the parents when they moved, but i i'm up to thousands of dollars in repairs now and it's only 8 years old, thinking of ditching it
<dax> anyways. if it's a general comment, I still don't really understand it
<dax> unless it was you-plural, in which case i will agree that some ubuntu ops do have that mentality, yes
<dax> i like to think i personally manage to annoy both sides of that :P
<daftykins> too late for me to carry this thread on to be honest
<daftykins> been out for a meal with pals tonight ^_^
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> sorry lotuspsychje, sometimes i have to ..
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> im used to idles no sweat
 * OerHeks rm sweat
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> \o
<OerHeks> ~~~~~~/\~~~~~\o/~~~~~
<ducasse> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daftykins> \o
<DJones> Is it just me, or is the correct answer to this question, "There isn't, you shouldn't"
<DJones> Guest13> Whats the best way to do automatic updates these days on production servers?
<daftykins> yep definitely
<daftykins> although ubuntu server does offer auto updates at install time
<daftykins> so that must be a faker running another distro
<DJones> Guess so, quit straight after with a max sendque exceeded message
<daftykins> heh
<EriC^^> wow one user updated the bios and the uefi is all screwy
<EriC^^> efibootmgr -v No BootOrder is set; firmware will attempt recovery
<EriC^^> "efibootmgr: Could not set BootOrder: No such file or directory"
<EriC^^> ( hp laptop )
<daftykins> wiped all its' boot entries? nasty
<EriC^^> nope boot entries are all there, all 1trillion of them
<daftykins> D:
<EriC^^> but it won't modify the boot order or boot anything
<EriC^^> i think though acer has the worse motherboard stuff
<daftykins> load defaults for fun?
<EriC^^> some guy apparently had to downgrade his bios for it to boot ubuntu's live usb O.o
<EriC^^> worth a shot i guess
<EriC^^> i copied the shimx64.efi to the default paths for efi files, still wouldn't boot
<EriC^^> i'm living with the legacy myself
<EriC^^> since the hp motherboard bug
<EriC^^> hehe
<daftykins> no harm in running legacy :>
<EriC^^> yeah it's only marginally slower to boot, same thing basically
<ducasse> EriC^^: i actually saw this after upgrading to xenial. wily's efibootmgr worked, but every time i try to make modifications in 16.04 i get that "firmware will attempt recovery" thing.
<EriC^^> odd
<EriC^^> does it also say missing variables for boot order?
<ducasse> yeah, i was thinking of looking into it further and filing a bug, but haven't had the time.
<EriC^^> i copied over the grubx64.efi files to the default ones now and told him to reset the bios to defaults
<EriC^^> that's odd
<ducasse> well, the firmware recovers on reboot and everything is ok, but i'm unable to change the order for example.
<EriC^^> this one seems odd
<EriC^^> hp usually loads when you copy the the efi files on the windows ones
<EriC^^> then again it said "uefi (experimental)" i wonder how old the laptop is
<EriC^^> hp probook 450
<ducasse> no idea, but the "experimental" tag looks dangerous...
<EriC^^> not that old it seems, 2012
<EriC^^> maybe they just want to look edgy
<EriC^^> it worked
<daftykins> EriC^^: found your notes from the folks - http://i.imgur.com/5c404Sn.jpg
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^> updating the lenovo laptop :D
<EriC^> damn this keyboard, it's like paper thin
<daftykins> ah one of the cheapy business ones?
<daftykins> i'm waiting for the new Windows 10 which should be out in 30 mins or so ;)
<EriC^> g50-80
<EriC^> nice
<EriC^> lenovo uptime 8 days :D
<daftykins> o0
<EriC^> did you see the latest bourne movie?
<daftykins> nope!
<EriC^> me neither
<EriC^> supposed to be good
<daftykins> our local cinema is quite lacking :)
<EriC^> i'm watching a lot from the internet
<ducasse> EriC^: just tried a wily live image on my desktop, and that efibootmgr does not trigger the "firmware will attempt recovery" thing... wondering whether to upgrade the firmware or just use the uefi shell to manage boot entries.
<EriC^> hmm
<ducasse> really odd.
<EriC^> which laptop is it?
<ducasse> not laptop, desktop. self-build, asus z97-pro.
<EriC^> aha
<ducasse> ?
<EriC^> what do you think daftykins ?
<ducasse> there is a newer firmware, but i'm hesitant of flashing it since this might be an efibootmgr problem, not firmware.
<EriC^> right
<EriC^> do bios updates usually go fine?
<EriC^> i've never done one myself
<EriC^> kind of sounds shady updating the firmware itself
<ducasse> the odds are tiny that something will happen, but i _cannot_ brick this box.
<ducasse> i've never had a problem before, but i've only updated firmwares to fix specific problems that i know have been fixed.
<ducasse> s/know have/knew had/
<EriC^> if you absolutely can't brick the box i'd keep using the uefi shell i guess
<ducasse> that's what i'm thinking. i'll also take down a log of what happens with both versions of efibootmgr and file a bug, i think. sounds reasonable?
<EriC^> yeah
<ducasse> could be a regression or something, i'm sure the devs have some idea what to do.
<EriC^> yup
<daftykins> sorry was in a game *reads up*
<daftykins> ducasse: no harm in backing up the current version and trying, but if things work and all you see is extra text - i think i'm missing the problem
<ducasse> daftykins: well, whenever i try to modify the boot order for instance, efibootmgr seems to reset some firmware variables, and i get thrown into the uefi boot manager on the next boot. the firmware recovers, but i'm still unable to modify firmware variables.
<daftykins> how often do you change boot order o0
<ducasse> i did recently, when swapping root ssd. this machine is also used for testing dev releases etc, so it happens that i need to.
<ducasse> plus, i haven't tried adding entries with this version, but deleting them also was problematic - it just reappeared.
<daftykins> hmm i would've thought such tasks suit virtualisation more
<ducasse> i'm on the xubuntu-testers team, and they really need tests on bare metal.
<ducasse> it doesn't really matter why i need it, this should still not happen :)
<daftykins> sometimes context aids understanding though
<daftykins> i'm not too up on my boot process as EriC^^ is :>
<ducasse> sure, i understand that. one thing is that my firmware still has the entries from the old root disk since they reappear when i try to delete them, and i can't modify boot order to try the current entry first. so, i have to use the built-in boot manager on every single boot. i can fix this with the uefi shell, but i want to record what happens and file a bug first...
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-08-03
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> hi lotus
<ducasse> hi all
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks & ducasse
<lotuspsychje> how are you guys doing
<ducasse> good thanks, yourself? work today?
<lotuspsychje> 3 days off :p
<ducasse> \o/ working on things for your shop instead?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> its getting shaped a bit now :p
<lotuspsychje> http://lotuscomputers.be
<lotuspsychje> logo needs to be centered and more space to searchbar still
<lotuspsychje> and more categories coming without the pink text
<OerHeks> get a free certificate :-)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: what can i do with it?
<OerHeks> Then you would have https
<OerHeks> you know, that s that gives people trust
<lotuspsychje> like your page you mean?
<OerHeks> yes, then we will see https://lotuscomputers.be
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> ill talk to my admin :p
<ducasse> +1 on https
<OerHeks> https://letsencrypt.org/ or an other vendor
<lotuspsychje> hi EriC^^
<OerHeks> or cacert.org ( old one)
<EriC^^> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: what advantages does https have for the end user?
<OerHeks> If i would buy with you, i expect a ssl connection.
<EriC^^> the info is secure
<EriC^^> god damn, the iphone back cover popped off suddenly
<lotuspsychje> oO
<EriC^^> didn't drop it or anything (iirc)
<OerHeks> does not matter if there is money involved, any private info like name/adress and such too.
<EriC^^> it's the old 4s
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ok tnx
<EriC^^> OerHeks: letsencrypt is for free right?
<OerHeks> EriC^^, what might have caused this, heat?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: our almera transmission box is pretty dead, buying a new car friday 2nd hand
<OerHeks> yes.
<EriC^^> OerHeks: maybe, i didn't leave it in the car or anything though
<EriC^^> but sometimes i leave the flashlight on and put it in my pocket
<EriC^^> so maybe that caused it, ah also i used the "hairdryer" method a few months back where you heat it up at the back and it resets and the wifi bug goes
<OerHeks> heat/moisture .. or that phone is desintegrading after x years :-D
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: nice
<EriC^^> what are you getting?
<EriC^^> yup
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: a black nissan note from 2008
<EriC^^> i'm waiting for sept to get the 7 when it comes out
<EriC^^> no point in getting the 6s anymore
<EriC^^> finally no more apps wont work with ios x errors :D
<EriC^^> also i want the slow motion camera badly
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: cool
<EriC^^> how's the site coming together?
<lotuspsychje> http://lotuscomputers.be
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: being worked on
<EriC^^> advies?
<lotuspsychje> advice
<lotuspsychje> security advice etc
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> the old ad thing looked sick
<lotuspsychje> ad thing?
<EriC^^> yeah that box that had ads that come and go
<OerHeks> wait.. i can call lotus \0/ .. lotus, add +32 in front of your phone number
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> = interntion country code
<OerHeks> grrr international
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: look into https://letsencrypt.org/ for the cert
<lotuspsychje> ok
<EriC^^> i want to get a laptop
<OerHeks> no no, you don't want a laptop, EriC^^
<EriC^^> thinking about the msi pe60-6qe
<lotuspsychje> msi have nice ones
<EriC^^> hehe
<OerHeks> you want a full tower with a lot of cables and plugs
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> mine is dying, hdd is dead, battery dead, etc
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<OerHeks> :-)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> re
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: your package got arrived :p
<EriC^^> wb lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> tnx EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i had few msi mobo's once and very happy with them
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> ubuntu friendly? uefi?
<lotuspsychje> oh, it was long time ago before uefi :p
<lotuspsychje> but i guess the only improved
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: whatever you choose put an ssd inside :p
<EriC^^> it comes with one, but kind of small 128gb
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lol
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> i hasitated too, to press spacebar when screen went blanc..
<lotuspsychje> sounds too weird in middle of install
<OerHeks> no it happens.. i think it is a slow machine
<OerHeks> or not to a SSD
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: 'snap find' fails on both my 16.04 installs, "error: cannot list snaps: bad query"
<lotuspsychje> uh?
<ducasse> used to work, but i just discovered it no longer does :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: works fine here, could it be due to not using unity?
<lotuspsychje> your on i3 right?
<ducasse> possible.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: you got the /snap folder?
<lotuspsychje> and /dev/loop/ snaps?
<ducasse> yep, 'snap list' works.
<ducasse> got those too.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: or do you snap find 'keyword'?
<ducasse> 'snap find'
<lotuspsychje> strange
<ducasse> i've got 2.11+0.16.04 from -proposed...
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: whats the packagename again?
<ducasse> snapd
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@RooTBooK:~$ apt-cache policy snapd
<lotuspsychje> snapd:
<lotuspsychje>   Geïnstalleerd: 2.0.10
<ducasse> the man page has gotten seriously updated, too
<lotuspsychje> from main
<OerHeks> oer@oerworkstation:~$ snap find snapd
<OerHeks> Name                   Version  Developer  Notes  Summary
<OerHeks> snapd-hacker-toolbelt  0.6      zygoon     -      Collection of tools useful for developers hacking on snapd
<OerHeks> test-snapd-tools       1.0      canonical  -      Tools for testing the snapd application
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: what are you doing on proposed?
<OerHeks> oh you are on proposed??
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: this is a laptop that is only used for testing etc, so i volunteer for testing new updates
<lotuspsychje> ah
<ducasse> somebody's got to :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: you might need a !bug then :p
<ducasse> snap find works fine with a keyword, but not without. it used to list all available snaps.
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> list got huge already wow
<ducasse> according to the new man page, keywords should be optional. i think i'll file a bug on this.
<OerHeks> hmm --beta Install from the beta channel, nice
<ducasse> there are obviously a _lot_ of new things here, according to the man page. or at least they're noe documented :)
<ducasse> *now
<lotuspsychje> find
<lotuspsychje>        Finds packages to install
<lotuspsychje>        The find command queries the store for available packages.
<lotuspsychje> ah list, is for installed snaps
<OerHeks> man snap > snap-help.txt # for easy reading
<ducasse> i've also got usage instructions, listing --private and --help
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: you can also check ubuntu software perhaps, if it lists snaps also?
<ducasse> not installed :p
<lotuspsychje> oh silly me
<ducasse> i can search just fine, just seems the option to list all available snaps is gone.
<lotuspsychje> thats the penalty for you unity haters haha
<ducasse> might be intentional.
<ducasse> not a unity hater, just a disliker :)
<lotuspsychje> just joking mate :p
<ducasse> i know :)
<lotuspsychje> i wonder what happens if you install a lower snapd version
<ducasse> want me to pastebin the new man page? it's quite different.
<lotuspsychje> ah sure, lets have a look
<ducasse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22018730/
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: snap find also shows...hmm
<ducasse> Usage: snap [OPTIONS] find [find-OPTIONS] - [...] means "optional"
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> but there's lots in here i didn't know about to play with! \o/
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: both your installs have i3?
<ducasse> yup.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: you have other wm's to try?
<lotuspsychje> if the snap folders exist, its weird it gives you bad query right
<ducasse> no, but i guess i could install one... i don't see how the wm should matter, but i see how something in a de might.
<ducasse> i can run snaps and everything else, it seems.
<ducasse> maybe that feature is just gone now.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: but manpage still shows it
<ducasse> i know, that's why i reacted.
<ducasse> i'll file a bug, see what they respond.
<lotuspsychje> okay
<ducasse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1609368
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1609368 in snapd (Ubuntu) "'snap find' no longer lists all available snaps" [Undecided,New]
<EriC^^> there are smart lights, supposed to last 23 years
<EriC^^> wireless, you can program them, and use your phone to turn them on off
<EriC^^> https://www.gadgitechstore.com/collections/smart-lights/products/wemo-smart-led-bulb
<lotuspsychje> nice
<ducasse> hasn't sruli been in #ubuntu earlier trying to use macchanger to get around restrictions on a free wifi?
<OerHeks> that was a while ago, 2 weeks maybe?
<ducasse> did you see his explanation now?
<ducasse> "i need to get a particular ip from my dhcp, i connect with different device each time"
<OerHeks> it makes no sense at all, multiple devices want to use same ip lease..
<ducasse> i don't believe that, not gonna help him.
<OerHeks> i give you permission to send him to the kali channel
<ducasse> lol
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> he went quiet now, probably upset he got caught  :)
<OerHeks> nope
<ducasse> "i dont remember" - right.
<OerHeks> but true, one can feel tension
<ducasse> i'm not going to poke the bear anymore, i'll just leave him alone.
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: very funny - 'snap find' will no longer list all snaps, the docs just don't reflect this. explanation: "this is never what the user wanted", which it was in my case...
<OerHeks> how would one list all available snaps then?
<OerHeks> snap find * # gives a selection, snap find . # gives the full list ?
<OerHeks> this is on the old one, ofcourse
<ducasse> OerHeks: ah, that seems to work. i had some problems with snap+regexps here, so i didn't test that. thanks, OerHeks :)
<OerHeks>  the diff between snap find and snap find . seems to be 0
<OerHeks> so technically, if this is the valid search for all packages, the manual can be updated too
<ducasse> i'll add a note. i'm still a little unclear what the regexp's are matched against, here they seem to return things that may or may not be related, but which does not match the regexp
<OerHeks> for proposed ..http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/can-now-install-snappy-apps-software-center
<ducasse> that should have reached -updates by now, shouldn't it? the post was from late april.
<OerHeks> there is no snap section whatsoever in my softwarecenter
<ducasse> the article says there is no way to see all snaps in the gui, but you will find (gui) snap apps if you search for them.
<horse> Hello.  I really like the Unity desktop, so wanted to set up a VM and remote in to have a play. it seems that this isn't possible.  is it really snesible to have a desktop envirnoment that dosn't support remote desktop/VNC?
<daftykins> what's wrong with a VM from the host system you use?
<daftykins> then use it directly...
<horse> daftykins: it's not really convenient
<horse> limited resource
<daftykins> then how about booting a live session to try it out? or multiboot? or get a cheap second system?
<horse> I could do, however, what about when i want to remote into my cheap second sytem?
<horse> yes i could use SSH
<daftykins> well that's for CLI.
<horse> but i was quite looking forward to playing with the fancy GUI
<daftykins> you'll see zero of it via remote technologies.
<daftykins> however they do exist, do work and are fine to use on a home network - so i'm not really seeing a problem
<horse> it just seems like an odd decision, for the sake of some 3d "rice"
<daftykins> what is an odd decision?
<daftykins> right now you are saying you want to see these fancy DE features
<horse> valuing look and feel above actually being able to use the desktop remotely
<daftykins> utilising a graphically accelerated desktop remotely is simply not a sensible use-case
<ducasse> it's not just "rice", 3d accel is used for basically everything in compiz
<horse> does windows not use 3D accel?
<daftykins> horse: so i think you've either not looked very hard for how to try this effectively, or what you're trying to do is simply not a good idea
<ducasse> horse: did you try the other approaches i and others suggested?
<horse> i'm not sure what you mean by not looking very hard, are you saying this is possible?
<daftykins> attempting to see a 3D accelerated desktop like Unity will always be a flawed plan no matter the OS, either Windows with aero (since Vista) or any accelerated Linux DE.
<horse> ducasse: i tried a bunch of stuff, i cant really remember if i tried your approach specifically, remind me?
<daftykins> the concept is flawed from the outset so it doesn't hugely matter on the method
<horse> So how do other OSes handle this?  do they have a 2D mode for RDP?
<dax> yes
<horse> OK.  Does unity have a 2D mode?
<dax> Windows disables graphical shinies when you RDP to it, for example
<dax> no
<horse> why not?
<dax> no idea
<daftykins> i run my windows 7 machine, which i access solely over RDP, with the classic theme so as to cut down on remote overhead
<horse> OK, well that answers my question at least :)
<daftykins> even when you're on a high speed LAN between one host and another, forwarding a graphically accelerated desktop is silly
<horse> im on a lan and have no problems with RDP
<horse> to windows boxen
<horse> they are windows server though so probably not using "3d" mode.  i've never really thought about it until now to be honest.
<daftykins> no Windows Server disables desktop compositing.
<daftykins> ah, well these are pretty core concepts
<horse> i usually SSH into hosts TBH
<horse> however, in this use case i needed a GUI, so thought unity might be nice to try...
<daftykins> perhaps if you told us the task we can advise something better
<daftykins> you're aware of X forwarding also?
<daftykins> though you would need some software installed to handle that if it's a Windows host
<daftykins> (that you use directly)
<ducasse> OerHeks: apparently, 'snap find .' only lists 100 arbitrary snaps. the devs see no need for a way to list all of them.
<OerHeks> oke, thank you sofar.
<OerHeks> then i will write a script, snap find a* -z* and sort and remove double ones
<OerHeks> how to look for --beta,  --edge and --candidate ?
<ducasse> they say we should use the rest api if we want a complete list. for --beta etc i don't think it is implemented.
<ducasse> so use the rest api, is my guess.
<OerHeks> what is rest api?
<ducasse> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Representational_state_transfer
 * daftykins always rests
<ducasse> ie - "you code it yourself, we can't be bothered". they claimed they didn't want to support pagination etc in the frontend, which is a bogus excuse imo.
<daftykins> i hear this a lot from open source projects "we can't think of using what you want, therefore we won't do it"
<OerHeks> maybe they have this policy, to give other linux distros a chance to come up with this bright idea
<ducasse> most of the time i get that, but here it's a matter of removing a feature that exists, and deliberately coding around other ways to do it. all they need to do is dump all the data to stdout as they did before.
<OerHeks> *that accept snap packages
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-08-04
<EriC^^> "the upgrader won't work, i only have a dozen saucy, precise, and debian jessie ppa's"
<EriC^^> :D
<OerHeks> it is all our fault.
<EriC^^> of course
<EriC^^> ubuntu sucks
<EriC^^> not friendly
<EriC^^> windows is way better
<OerHeks> 'other rooms don't answer'
<EriC^^> or i'm a leet linux user and arch linux is great
<OerHeks> now, tell me all about <package>
<ducasse> morning!
<EriC^^> morning ducasse
<ducasse> hi EriC^^ - how are you?
<EriC^^> good thanks, you?
<ducasse> still waking up :)
<EriC^^> :)
<ducasse> started working on some scripts late last night, and lost track of time :)
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^^> my sleep cycle has been a little off, woke up at like 5am then slept some more
<EriC^^> the a/c went off cause of the electricity switching (government to local) and i woke up cause it was so hot
<ducasse> by now it's already starting to cool down here, last night i actually had to turn on a heater...
<EriC^^> which country?
<ducasse> morway.
<ducasse> norway :)
<ducasse> ugh. bloody laptop keyboard.
<EriC^^> aha :)
<EriC^^> i used to have a friend from norway ages ago
<EriC^^> his name was Anders
<EriC^^> he used to tell me in norway lots of people have a lot of money
<ducasse> i love it here, but then again i don't like heat..
<EriC^^> like most people are really wealthy or something
<ducasse> on average the population is pretty well off, i guess, but i woulddn't say they're rich. depends on what you compare with.
<ducasse> living here is extremely expensive.
<EriC^^> aha
<ducasse> oslo is supposed to be one of the most expensive cities in the world, according to what i've heard. food, rent, entertainment - everything.
<OerHeks> But Norway got green-energy ( waterpower and such)
<ducasse> yes, over 90% of our energy is hydro.
<EriC^^> nice
<OerHeks> Life in NL is expensive too, but i manage with 1000 euro's/ month
<ducasse> a little less than what i have, but in the same ballpark :) i'd guess nl and no are pretty much the same in many ways, but i've never been there.
<OerHeks> it is flat.
<OerHeks> we call a hill of 100 feet a mountain
<ducasse> :)
<ducasse> flaatest place i've ever been was denmark, if i'm not mistaken the highest point in the country is less than 200m.
<ducasse> *flattest
<OerHeks> denmark is more like germany.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<EriC^^> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<OerHeks> heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi OerHeks
<BluesKaj> gonna be 33C here today ...hottest day so far this summer ..relief from the heat tomorrow , only 27 :-)
<OerHeks> fix that timemachine please
<pauljw_vm> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj_> Hi pauljw_vm , how goes it /
<pauljw_vm> hi BluesKaj_ , doing fine, you?
<BluesKaj_> good here, just fooling around with the rpi ...kind of fun to have a new toy :-)
<pauljw_vm> :)
<BluesKaj_> especially being stuck in the house in this heat the last couple days...not used 90F temps here
<pauljw_vm> yeah, it's been hot.  we've at least gotten some rain, hope you have too.
<BluesKaj_> not for a week or so ...starting to dry up again, might get some t-storms tomorrow
<pauljw_vm> so what are your plans for the rpi?
<BluesKaj_> right now iḿ experimenting with kodi (XBMC)
<BluesKaj_> I can understand why some people buy those android boxes for so called ¨free tv¨ with kodi installed on them.
<ducasse> kodi! <3
<BluesKaj_> cable and sattelite tv service is quite expensive here so some people are dumping their cable a sat services in favour of one of the android boxes , but I find the software somewhat clunky
<pauljw_vm> yeah, but aren't they kinda shady?  yep, sat tv runs me about $140/mo here.  would love to come up with a cheaper legal solution.  part of the problems of living in the country.
<pauljw_vm> the upside of country living... my wife and got to watch twin fawns in the yard for about an hour this morning. :)
<pauljw_vm> and I*
<BluesKaj_> I cut my sat service back from 125/mos to 60 ..and I don´t miss many of the channels we dropped
<pauljw_vm> :)
<BluesKaj_> the kodi defaul tv channels is legal,  the áddons' which use servers that contain pirated tv chans are illegal
<pauljw_vm> ok, i thought i read where some of the free tv boxes were doing some things that weren't as they should be...
<daftykins> yeah you'd have a full time job updating those addons to keep working with newer streams as they gut shut down, that's ignoring the fact you'd have to morally be ok with breaking the law
<daftykins> and all the copyright infringement that goes with it
<BluesKaj_> pauljw_vm,  kodi is basically internet tv wrapped up in a comprehensive package with a video and audio player
<daftykins> oh - and you're paying money to someone who's profiting from an open source project via naughty scams
<pauljw_vm> :)
<BluesKaj_> yeah , the courts here have shut down some distrubutors advertising free tv boxes , so now they don advert as freetv  :-)
<daftykins> heh
<BluesKaj_> thatś here in Canada, dunno about other countries
<daftykins> i see the BBC are closing the loophole where i didn't have to pay for a TV license to watch their on-demand content (only live TV was restricted to license ownership)
<daftykins> so soon i won't be able to use anything but their website i think
<daftykins> although i don't really use them anyway...
<daftykins> as good as local news reporting always was - "a fish was stolen today..."
<pauljw_vm> lol
<ducasse> "cat has kittens"
<daftykins> aww ducasse i didn't watch todays ;)
<ducasse> i get the local paper for free, it's full of stories like that :)
<daftykins> hehe
<ducasse> more heartwarming than global news, though :)
<BluesKaj_> text color in hexchat
<daftykins> absolutely, i can complain but it's nice to have non-news than killings, bombings or disappearing planes
<BluesKaj_> oops
<ducasse> stumbled across this today, don't know if you've seen it before: http://thejh.net/misc/website-terminal-copy-paste
<pauljw_vm> i've considered getting one of the hdtv antennas to see what is available here for free in the air stuff...  i can remember having just 4 channels in black and white, could probably live like that again.
<daftykins> honestly i never copy and paste commands because it's lazy :(
<pauljw_vm> it's a dangerous world out there...
 * daftykins remembers those printed BASIC computer game books
<daftykins> line 11,503 PRINT ...
<daftykins> :D
<pauljw_vm> me too
<ducasse> 11504 data 4a bf 00 ae...
<BluesKaj_> pauljw_vm,  some friends near large cities 40mi away or so get OTA HDTV reception with simple digital antennas which are much smaller than the old analog monstrosities of yesteryear
<BluesKaj_> one thing about digital signals over the air, you either get a decent picture or no picture at all
<pauljw_vm> yeah, our walmart sells them and has antennas installed so you can buy the hdtv antenna that will reach from home to walmart. :)  might try it.
<BluesKaj_> no snow etc
<daftykins> i dunno about that, i've seen a lot of artefacting due to low bitrate streams and also compression artefacting like a bad jpeg
<pauljw_vm> ewwww
<daftykins> the worst case scenario for video quality? falling confetti... that happens at the end of some game shows, the picture turns into some kind of abstract art :)
<pauljw_vm> heheh
<BluesKaj_> never seen that but I visiit there for only 2 days ...here in the boonies weŕe too far from any digital OTA tv signals. The conversion to digital here was only forced on channels in cities with over 250K . The rest were allowed to keep their analog transmitters
<daftykins> ah har
<BluesKaj_> 250K population that is
<daftykins> mmm analog got the chop quite early here
<BluesKaj_> well, we have a large land mass here with a small population...digital isn prcactical from an economic pov
<BluesKaj_> in the boonies
<BluesKaj_> in short, all the large cities are enjoying free OTA HDTV, the rest of us have to settle for paid sat or cable service
<daftykins> interesting, over here you can get a box for the free satellite channels too
<daftykins> so it's freeview (DVB-T2 aerial) or freesat (DVB-S(2))
<daftykins> though i'm glad to use no service whatsoever :D
<BluesKaj_> well, Iḿ looking at cutting the satellite cord, ...not sure I can convince the wife tho, she not to impressed with kodi so far
<ducasse> cable is embedded in my rent, unfortunately, so i pay for it whether i want it or not. on the plus side, that means i get cheaper broadband :)
<BluesKaj_> too impressed
<pauljw_vm> yeah, my wife is a tv addict and whatever i replace directv with is going to have meet here requirements.
<pauljw_vm> her
<pauljw_vm> i must learn to type...
<BluesKaj_> well, 60 bucks a month is pretty cheap and wife is happy with the Bell TV sat servce as is.
<pauljw_vm> that's not bad, i'd love to get tv down to $60
<BluesKaj_> Iḿ having probs with this new wireless KB , maybe I´ḿ too far from the rpi
<BluesKaj_> pauljw_vm,  we get all the big networks , no specialty movie chans or stuff like History and Discovery etc
<pauljw_vm> :)
<daftykins> Kodi is great when you use it for what it's supposed to be used for
<daftykins> start using illegal addons? gonna have a bad time.
<pauljw_vm> biab... need to get the yard mowed before it rains today.  :(
 * daftykins puts the raindance on hold
<daftykins> my soldering gear dispatched this morning \o/
 * ducasse wonders if daftykins will have any working electronics left by next weekend
<daftykins> none in sight!
<daftykins> you'll have to watch for * daftykins has quit (busy soldering all the things to all the other things)
<DJones> I wonder if daftykins will have any fingers left by next weekend, thats my bad experience of soldering
<DJones> Burnt fingers due to lack of precise control
<daftykins> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61ansaEaRvL._SL1000_.jpg
<daftykins> there's definitely some length from hand grip to tip
<BluesKaj_> daftykins,  kodi is ok for internet tv, but I dont like software that tries to take over all your media
<daftykins> take over?
<daftykins> you point it to a folder of Films or TV series, tell it that it's full of Film/TV then it gets info from online
<daftykins> it leaves the files alone other than to allow them to be launched
<BluesKaj_> for my movie files I like VLC due to itś DD and DTS audio capabilities , and mpv for difficult video that corrupts on vlc and dragon player
<daftykins> Kodi can handle passthrough audio too (DD and DTS)
<daftykins> plus all the newer formats
<BluesKaj_> yes kodi has settings for passthru which I use but i have no hdmi on my audio receiver so I run run it thru my panasonic tv which for some reason converts most DD  and DTS to pcm stereo
<daftykins> are you still running HDMI to the TV, then using optical from the TV to the receiver?
<BluesKaj_> yes
<daftykins> yeah sounds like the TV is negotiating itself as a 2.0 only device, i've seen that with mine too
<daftykins> might still be able to bitstream but my guess is the TV ignores it and doesn't pass it on down the optical?
<BluesKaj_> daftykins,  I have seen some DD signals successfully pass thru the tv to the receiver, but rarely
<daftykins> time for a lovely modern AVR :D
<BluesKaj_> yeah , but my trusty old HK is difficult to part with . iĺl settle for VLC and mpv for movies
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> i'm still eyeing up this NAD stereo amplifier and a pair of Wharfedale Diamond 9.1 speakers on a local trade site, but the guy is proving very bad at communication
<BluesKaj_> NAD, still in business? I had one of heir FM tuners, it was a real station grabber, probly the best FM reception I ever had in my area
<daftykins> neat :D it definitely seems very well received
<daftykins> http://nadelectronics.com/products/hifi-amplifiers/C-315BEE-Stereo-Integrated-Amplifier
<BluesKaj_> it even picked up the neighbour´s baby monitor:-)
<daftykins> hahaha
<daftykins> thought you tuned into a baby radio program at first, eh? :D
<BluesKaj_> hehe
<daftykins> seriously though, to put up an ad and say "80 each" then in an email ask for £170 for the two, very cheeky
<BluesKaj_> hmm, bad math
<daftykins> my first email asked 5 questions too, guy replied a week later "yes it's still available" - nice
 * daftykins facepalms
<daftykins> it's like i was back in #ubuntu ;)
<BluesKaj_> the NAD seems like a nice amp tho, their products have always received good bench test and listening reviews, especially for the price
<daftykins> mmm i think i'd be foolish to miss out on a deal like this - just a shame this guy has to be so awkward
<BluesKaj_> I liked the sound of wharfdales as well , but that was along time ago
<daftykins> there seems to be a lot of variation in comments on them, some say they lack mid-range, others that they lack low end, but i just want high quality low volume listening really
<BluesKaj_> I have mixmatch type of HT speaker setup , Paradigm 5semk3 L&R, daulquist center . boston acoustics A40s for L&R surround and a Dahlquist sub that can almost compete with more expensive subs at 3 times itś price
<BluesKaj_> the sound is quite good mostly altho at my age maybe a crisper center channel speaker might help voice clarity
<daftykins> :D
<DJones> Various people were talking about snap's yesterday/today, does this answer anything you handn't identified http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/command-sudo-snap-find-error-not-a-bug
 * nacc can also help answer snap questions sort of, if there are more questions
<ducasse> turns out that was a bug in the man page, where keywords were said to be optional - they no longer are, and there is no other way to list all available snaps.
<pauljw_vm> biab, thunderstorm approaching...
<daftykins> d'aww paul's kryptonite
<daftykins> !info kodi-pvr-mythtv
<ubot5> kodi-pvr-mythtv (source: kodi-pvr-mythtv): MythTV PVR Addon for Kodi. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.8.0+git20151119-1 (xenial), package size 404 kB, installed size 1502 kB
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-08-05
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> And there is lotuspsychje .. Good morn'n also to you .
<lotuspsychje> howdy Bashing-om :p
<Bashing-om> Hey .. hoz busuness ? .. busy enough ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: still starting up
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: once website is done ill start making comercial
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: lotuscomputers.be
<Bashing-om> Hey , I avoid commercials .. but for you I will make an exception :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i mean letting know ppl ive started, not ads :p
<Bashing-om> Oh .. Ho Kay .. cookies are good .
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> morning
<Bashing-om> wb ducasse . Slow presently in the channel .
<OerHeks> hi ducasse
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse and OerHeks
<OerHeks> lotus :-D
<ducasse> how are you all? getting tired, Bashing-om?
<Bashing-om> Yeah. Uh huh ..tired,  considering backing out .
<lotuspsychje> another day off here
<ducasse> seems the morning shift is here, so you can get your rest :)
<Bashing-om> Kinda watching the forum right now .. the big boys are bringing front ends online . See if we get amy glitches .
<OerHeks> i hear ambulances all the time now, the internet page shows a wave of heart-problems everywhere.. also our building
<Bashing-om> Scary thoughts: http://outbreaks.globalincidentmap.com .
<OerHeks> 'Social media shocked to find out unlicensed GIFs are ‘expressly prohibited’ during Rio Olympics' ..
<lotuspsychje> heart problems?
<OerHeks> 'reanimation'
<lotuspsychje> ic
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows why my wallpaper doesnt change on unity-greeter
<lotuspsychje> got stuck on my first logo, and cant get rid of it
<lotuspsychje> its suppose to change to current wallpaper
<lotuspsychje> tried messing with dconf values, no luck
<OerHeks> :-(
<lotuspsychje> anyway, breakfast is more important now
 * lotuspsychje slides out coffee's to the whole room
<lotuspsychje> cheers and have a nice1 guys
<Bashing-om> OK, backing out , done for this session. Day crew can handle it !
<OerHeks> ♫ don't leave me this wa-hay
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> hey hey hey
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey OerHeks
<BluesKaj_> Hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj_
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<BluesKaj_>  going fine EriC^^  , mucking about with the rpi3 , how about you?
<BluesKaj_> using the rpi as a kodi box atm
<EriC^^> i'm good thanks
<EriC^^> cool
<DJones> BluesKaj_: How do you find the rpi as a kodi box, I've wondered about that, but always thought it may be too underpowered for video encoding/distribution
<DJones> Thinking along the lines of a lack of high end graohics etc
<BluesKaj_> DJones,  I like it better than kodi on (k)ubuntu. It seems smoother and connects more quickly to internet tv servers, which is what I mainly use it for . giving the gpu more memory (256Gb)is the secret on raspbian-jessie
<DJones> Right, cheers
<DJones> I had xmbc running for a while on an ancient dell machine with only 512Mb ram and only built in intel graphics which seemed to fine
<DJones> Certainly never had any issues with it  then
<DJones> So thinking aboout it, I guess the graphics/memory shouldn't be an issue
<BluesKaj_> DJones,  this is my first try with the rpi so i can compare to previous models, but so far itś a fun project  itś the canakit version pi 3 from amazon
<BluesKaj_>  cannot compare , actually
<BluesKaj_> this damn KB doesnt do quotation marks for some reason
<BluesKaj_> not very well..wireless entry level
<DJones> I susspect the rpi is probably a similar spec to the old dell I  was using
<DJones> It was 10 years old
<BluesKaj_> DJones,  https://www.amazon.com/CanaKit-Raspberry-Complete-Starter-9-Items/dp/B008XVAVAW/ref=sr_1_3?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1470410796&sr=1-3&keywords=rpi+3+canakit
<DJones> Just looking at that, the rpi blows the old dell away in ters of specs
<DJones> Quad core, hdmi etc
<BluesKaj_> makes no sense this is the one I bought, with the 32Gb microsd https://www.amazon.com/CanaKit-Raspberry-Complete-Starter-Kit/dp/B01C6Q2GSY/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1470410942&sr=1-2&keywords=rpi+3+canakit
<EriC^^> that's pretty cool
<BluesKaj_>  yeah, I´ḿ using hexchat with a socks 5 proxy server via my vpn service, just to see if it connects and it does
<BluesKaj_> but the .ovpn conf I downloaded from the vpn service errors out no matter what I do
<BluesKaj_> tried various tuts, but no luck
<Bashing-om> Evening crew, assembling .. give the day crew some relieve !
<OerHeks> hi Bashing-om, have fun with weekend-support
<Bashing-om> All in a days' effort .. some like it hot .
<Bashing-om> !minimal
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Bashing-om> Outside chores to do .. will be away for a spell or so .
<daftykins> =[
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-08-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> Ahm the morning crew is showing up . hiya lotuspsychje !
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 48.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 46759 kB, installed size 110731 kB
<lotuspsychje> hey there Bashing-om how are you
<Bashing-om> Good, all things considered . All my concerns are small matters . Your world ?
<lotuspsychje> great here
<lotuspsychje> working this weekend
<Bashing-om> That magic elixer to keep one young ..... work .
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> http://imgur.com/a/1QnQr
<lotuspsychje> wallpaper for my future customers devices
<Bashing-om> Nice. simple and clean . Good color coordination .
<lotuspsychje> tnx Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: ill make black tshirts with the pink logo aswell
<Bashing-om> For some reason we must all wear an outer covering . Tee shirts and summer => Good Logo == cheap advertising !
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: ill try to focus on windows to ubuntu + ssd convertings
<lotuspsychje> also cheaper solution
<Bashing-om> more bang for the expenditure :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Looks like I am beyond good thinkability .. Gonna retire for this session befor I get into more trouble .
<lotuspsychje> okay mate
<lotuspsychje> have some nice ubuntu dreams
<Bashing-om> K .. take care of thing .. see ya later .
<ducasse> morning all!
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: http://imgur.com/a/1QnQr
<ducasse> yeah, i saw it in my backlog - nice :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> which de are you planning to give customers, btw? unity?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: the sidebar is handy for most beginners
<ducasse> it's probably the easiest for new users.
<lotuspsychje> lubuntu and xubuntu panel are bit more expert i think
<lotuspsychje> adding items and stuff
<lotuspsychje> most dont understand it
<ducasse> kde might be close to windows, but i just can't stand it :p
<lotuspsychje> not a fan either
<lotuspsychje> i wanna try to keep as much vanilla ubuntu desktop
<lotuspsychje> but with tweaked stettings to begin
<lotuspsychje> settings
<ducasse> probably wise, especially when they need support from friends/irc/etc
<lotuspsychje> well my customers wont have a clue what irc is aswell
<ducasse> :)
<lotuspsychje> in my country ubuntu is not very well known
<lotuspsychje> and i wanna change that
<ducasse> not here either, #ubuntu-no has had no traffic in the last week :(
<ducasse> one comment on tuesday, that's it.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: your from norway?
<ducasse> yep
<lotuspsychje> cool!!
<ducasse> :)
<lotuspsychje> was my best holiday ever
<lotuspsychje> what a beautifull country
<ducasse> it is, but this summer can't have been good for tourists - lots of rain.
<ducasse> where in norway were you?
<lotuspsychje> hmmm names..lol
<lotuspsychje> we traveled with the car
<lotuspsychje> all over places
<lotuspsychje> had a nice king crab festival somwhere
<lotuspsychje> and boat trip around the fjorden
<ducasse> do you remember which part of the country - south, west etc?
<lotuspsychje> have no clue sorry, was so long ago
<ducasse> most people visit the south, the west or the capital.
<lotuspsychje> nature is so nice there
<lotuspsychje> with waterfalls
<ducasse> if you saw some of them you were probably in the west - lots of waterfalls and steep cliffs down to the fjords.
<lotuspsychje> we had a rental house near the haven soemwhere
<lotuspsychje> fisherman village i think
<ducasse> cool :) it's a good place to live :)
<lotuspsychje> i remember walking the woods
<lotuspsychje> and seeing cars perforated by the war
<lotuspsychje> anyway breakfast time mate
<ducasse> okidoke, enjoy!
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: and working day, so see you laterz mate
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<ducasse> morning BluesKaj - how are you today?
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, fine here, and you ?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: good, thanks - how are things going with the rpi3?
<BluesKaj> quite well, I'm still working the vpn problems, but I've put that aside for now.  I'll work on it later
<ducasse> you're using it for kodi? have you tried hevc video yet?
<BluesKaj> is that an option in kodi? I didn't see it in the system setttings
<ducasse> no, it's a codec (h.265) intended to replace h.264. much better compression, so i suspect a lot of video streaming will switch to it.
<ducasse> the rpi2 isn't really powerful enough to handle it, and i've read somewhere that the rpi3 isn't either - i was just curious.
<BluesKaj> that will be great on my dsl connection
<ducasse> you get much higher bitrates, so better quality for the same bandwidth.
<ducasse> i encoded a couple of video files as a test, h.264 was ~700mb, h.265 was ~250mb
<BluesKaj> why not if the coding is done at the source, then it could work on my desktop pc
<ducasse> if you transcode, sure.
<BluesKaj> it would be great if the transcoding was done at the source tho
<ducasse> what do you mean by source?
<ducasse> if you mean the originator of the video stream, they typically stream in h.264 now, which is easy to decode. if they switch to h.265 you get better bitrates, but it requires more of the device that decodes.
<BluesKaj> yeah the smaller size still needs to be decompressed/expanded at the target which my desktop can handle, but the rpi gpu probly can't unless one gives it some extra gpu memeory rtc
<ducasse> i think the issue was the cpu, actually. but it's worth a try.
<ducasse> even the rpi2 can do 720p h.256 with some patches, so...
<BluesKaj> I already give the gpu 256mb , but maybe 512 would work if I didn't have any other apps running
<ducasse> you can try. aiui, h.264 decoding is hardware accelerated while h.265 is not, and the cpu isn't fast enough to do it.
<ducasse> but 720p might work.
<BluesKaj> to me 729p is acceptable
<BluesKaj> 720 rather
<ducasse> me too. i can't see a difference on my tv anyway without sitting too close.
<BluesKaj> yeah 720p and 1080i are difficult to distinguish from each other
<ducasse> you can try downloading a sample file and test it, my guess is 720p would work with a recent kodi.
<BluesKaj> especially on smaller flat screens like my 42" Panasonic plasma
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw_vm, what's up today/
<pauljw_vm> hey BluesKaj, not much going on here.  How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> good here , just relaxing as usual :-)
<pauljw_vm> :)
<BluesKaj> watching my lawn become ragged, but tomorrow is our evening to water so I'll wake my neighbour at 10AM when I startup the mower :-)
<BluesKaj> they have one of those RAM 1500 trucks with a low restriction loud muffler with which they wake the neighbours at 6AM every weekday, when they go to work
<BluesKaj> so starting my lawnmower at 10Am on a Sunday morning when they're trying to sleep in, should give them a small taste of their own medecine
<OerHeks> potato in the muffler
<pauljw_vm> heheh
<BluesKaj> I've thought of that of course , but that would be a last resort
<OerHeks> hang a shrimp with a needle hidden in the curtain or like that, that smell is so good
<OerHeks> like a good wine, it needs time ..
<OerHeks> no, i am glad that your neighbour got a job, and sorry that you don't have to set the alarmclock
<OerHeks> we have the birds @ 04:00 ... 1000+ parakeets
<pauljw_vm> now that school is back in session, we're up at 6am anyway...
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, it doesn't bother me as much as other neighbours because I'm retired ..one is a nurse who works shifts ans is no longer friendly ro the "truck prople"
<pauljw_vm> wb BluesKaj-pi :)
<BluesKaj-pi> hey pauljw_vm,  I was registering another nick for use on hexchat on the rpi
<BluesKaj-pi> gonna switch now
<OerHeks> i want to eat you
<OerHeks> oh
<pauljw_vm> :)
<pauljw_vm> i was looking at the link you put up yesterday and that looks like a very nice kit, BluesKaj, which wireless keyboard did you get for it?
<OerHeks> i have the K400 for my pi2
<tofl> Hello, why can't I join the channel #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<pauljw_vm> OerHeks, that's a nice looking keyboard.
<OerHeks> tofl, you might need to read the message you get
<OerHeks> !register
<ubot5> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tofl> Oh sorry (I'm new to IRC)
<tofl> ubot5: thanks !
<OerHeks> some channels are open and heavily monitored  ;-)
<OerHeks> * for easy help access
<BluesKaj-pi> proxy wouldn´t connect then suddenly it did and just as suddenly it disconnected me ...waiting to see what happens this time
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-08-07
<Bashing-om> A pause for the cause - my eyes are crossing . G Nite .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> morning, lotuspsychje - how are you?
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse im fine mate tnx
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: did you read the snap find article?
<ducasse> yes, i did. surprised it got that much attention.
<lotuspsychje> yeah thought the same :p
<OerHeks> hi lotuspsychje ducasse
<lotuspsychje> sudo snap find . it is
<ducasse> morning, OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: as the article says, that will only list 100 snaps, not all
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> well i missing the same in software store on ubuntu-touch aswell
<ducasse> i don't think it's right of canonical to say "write your own tool for this"
<lotuspsychje> * gives the last 100 apps aswell, not all
<OerHeks> man i can write tons of such articles, with our chats as basis
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> :)
<OerHeks> .. but no credit :-(
<lotuspsychje> perhaps there's a spy in here, writing stuff based on our conversations :p
<ducasse> <_<
<lotuspsychje> [SpyB0t]
<lotuspsychje> hi baizon
<baizon> hi lotuspsychje
<OerHeks> ducasse, did you check out uappexplorer-cli ?
<ducasse> not yet, i just looked at the website.
<OerHeks> oh, and this dude didn't mention you experience the search issue in proposed ??
<OerHeks> i can write 2x as much articles that way
<lotuspsychje> !info snapd
<ubot5> snapd (source: snapd): Tool to interact with Ubuntu Core Snappy.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.11+0.16.04 (xenial), package size 3789 kB, installed size 18148 kB
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: got the same issue on this version aswell, in main
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@RooTBooK:~$ snap find
<lotuspsychje> error: cannot list snaps: empty query
<OerHeks> oh right
<ducasse> there should be a "snap show", there is obviously more metadata "snap find" doesn't list.
<OerHeks> but there was a difference between stable and proposed
<lotuspsychje> think it recently updated
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: that is the version from proposed
<lotuspsychje> im not on proposed
<OerHeks> me neither
<ducasse> no, it has migrated to updates
<lotuspsychje> yep
<ducasse> odd it went through that quickly...
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/snapd-2-11-released-new-features
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: so it wasnt a unity thing afterall
<ducasse> nope :)
<ducasse> libreoffice? not available yet, it seems...
<lotuspsychje> i wonder how that works on the m10 tablet with libreoffice
<lotuspsychje> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10-things/10-things-you-should-know-about-the-bq-aquaris-m10-tablet/
<ducasse> 11 "hello world" snaps - is that really necessary? In addition there are a bunch of test snaps.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> get them all!
<lotuspsychje> http://snapcraft.io/
<ducasse> interesting tablet article, lotuspsychje - have you tried the tablet yourself?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: not yet, i still have the nexus7 with touch
<ducasse> it's a bit pricey, but looks promising. too bad there aren't other interfaces, though ;)
<lotuspsychje> im actually hoping they will find a way to install touch on 'any' device
<lotuspsychje> that would make it interesting
<ducasse> like any android phone?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> i hear next OTA will bring android support
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-13-delayed-for-september-7-to-bring-android-6-0-bsp-support-507029.shtml
<lotuspsychje> thrilling news :p
<baizon> yay, skype is dead :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<baizon> the last person i talked to that used skype finally switched to google, so no need for skype. I can finally remove it from my pc
<lotuspsychje> oh they hacked iranian telegram accounts recently
<lotuspsychje> opensource and safety needs a new lookup
<lotuspsychje> baizon: have you tried this yet? https://ring.cx/
<baizon> nope
<lotuspsychje> me neither
<ducasse> looks interesting
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> ofc useless if nobody switches to it :)
<lotuspsychje> thats always the problem
<lotuspsychje> the big masses always stick of whats known/popular
<ducasse> i've got to try this one, and convince a couple of others to install it. that's the hard part.
<lotuspsychje> nobody cares of security for the ease of whatsapp, snapchat, fb chat etc
<lotuspsychje> individuality narrow blindness
<ducasse> my mother keeps insisting i use fb chat to send her messages, i keep refusing :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> same here i dont throw out personal data out there
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: what do they mean by "vivid overlay" on the ota13 article? has ubuntu touch only got packages from the vivid repos?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: no the ubuntu touch image is still based on 15.04 but that doesnt mean its eol
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: works in another way then ubuntu desktop
<ducasse> i see. so it gets newer packages?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: packages are linked to the ubuntu software app store and all are available
<ducasse> get it, thx :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: but im bit unsure how thats linked to snap and apt-get
<ducasse> the nexus devices can run touch, right? is a nexus 5 powerful enough?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<OerHeks> lets count to 10 for the next ban in #ubuntu
<ducasse> i friend has one for sale..
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: check !devices in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> not sure everything works on n5
<ducasse> thanks, i will.
<lotuspsychje> but its surely installable
<ducasse> it would be fun to play with, i want a phone with a full emacs :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i use it as my daily driver
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: just keep in mind, you cant install packages the terminal way like ubuntu desktop
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: for that you have to unlock phone dir, and updates wont work anymore
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: for safety they built it this way, only apps from the store can be installed
<ducasse> aha, i see. you can only install what's available through the store without doing that?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> i wanted this feature ate the start also, so i could install lets say nmap the terminal way..
<lotuspsychje> but no luck :p
<ducasse> snaps will probably fix that at some point, give a better selection.
<lotuspsychje> yeah unity8 will bring whole other insights
<lotuspsychje> i would rather have wanted a honeypot enviroment where we could safely experiment
<lotuspsychje> install stuff our own way..
<lotuspsychje> perhaps someday :p
<ducasse> honeypot - do you mean sandbox?
<lotuspsychje> yeah sandbox
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-14-04-5-lts-is-the-last-in-the-series-brings-xenial-xerus-linux-kernel-507019.shtml
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.92.99 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<lotuspsychje> http://windowsreport.com/windows-10-anniversary-update-deleting-linux-partitions/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> nice find popey
<lotuspsychje> ms loves linux!
<OerHeks> ms changed to block unsigned drivers too.
<OerHeks> that might be related too.
<lotuspsychje> yeah throw out everything thats not genuine :p
<lotuspsychje> that sounds very ms
<OerHeks> this is pure vendor-lock-in
<baizon> ofc, thats microsoft
<baizon> they are full of crap
<lotuspsychje> lol
<baizon> thank god im windows free since 2014
 * lotuspsychje celebrates too
 * OerHeks got a sealed windows 95.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys lunchtime
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ducasse> morning BluesKaj, all well?
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, just fine thanks , and you?
<ducasse> good, thanks. having a quiet day :)
<\9> i was wondering when would microsoft start actively deleting linux partitions
<\9> i never trusted windows not to do that
<ducasse> are these just a few isolated cases, or more widespread?
<OerHeks> i have no confirmation yet.
<OerHeks> but odly enough upgrade booting isues
<BluesKaj> \9  installing any OS will erase partitions if you use the auto-installer
<\9> maybe, but not when updating
<BluesKaj> well updating winows or any OS won't erase partitions
<BluesKaj> windows even
<BluesKaj> installing windows after linux usually just removes grub
<ducasse> aiui this was on upgrade, not fresh install
<OerHeks> things went bad when they shutdown flightsimulator.
<\9> BluesKaj: at least until now
<BluesKaj> uefi is a different story i guess. I'm not up to date on that mess
<DJones> There have been a couple of updates latelt affecting secureboot and uefi, not tried to see how they affect the windows updates
<OerHeks> catched this from ##linux https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4wfgyg/psa_regarding_dualboot_windows_10_anniversary/
<DJones> There was a user in #ubuntu-ukthat lost pretty much everything
<DJones> Had to use photorec to recover files
<BluesKaj> never seen windows wipe a drive that has extfs, it doesn't recognize them
<Bashing-om> Restarting IRC client . brb .
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Question, in the Xorg.0.log file is " (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Deleting GPU-0 " . Is this significant of a problem ? As we have " NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 750 Ti (GM107-A) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)" found and loaded .
<OerHeks> oh from waddup?
<OerHeks> i take a look
<daftykins> sure is
<daftykins> though usually it's just in the log of getting unloaded then re-added
<OerHeks> idd indeed
<OerHeks> log daftykins >> http://pastebin.com/raw/18WHjBJ9
<OerHeks> these lines see it proper 1494.606] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Found DRM driver nvidia-drm (20150116)
<OerHeks> [  1494.607] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 750 Ti (GM107-A) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
<OerHeks> and later on indeed deleting GPU-0
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Yeah that one .. daftykins What gets me is that the " Deleting GPU-0 " os the final entry in the log .. and no explanation of what is going on .
<OerHeks> i have seen this once, with ati, the solution was to reset the monitor itself, to vendor defaults with its own menu buttons
<daftykins> what was the user's original problem report?
<OerHeks> <waddupglitchmob> Bashing-om:  when I login sometimes the dash and menubar get all glitched up like this: https://img42.com/ihyP2+  If I click anything in the glitched area it suddenly looks normal. How can I troubleshoot this?
<daftykins> hmm link doesn't work for me, guy must've deleted already perhaps?
<daftykins> that nick seems like a trolly kind
<daftykins> is it possible it's an old log?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Link works for me http://pastebin.com/raw/18WHjBJ9 ??
<OerHeks> how would i de-ban you in #ubuntu ?
 * OerHeks is ready for trouble in paradise
<Bashing-om> A lot of the fun in the channel departed when daftykins failed to re-join .
<OerHeks> true, the ban is surely with reason, but this is a woppyfloppysloppydoppy
<OerHeks> oh, my wordfilter pops in :-D
<OerHeks> i cannot call daftykins woppyfloppysloppydoppy anymore
<Bashing-om> Life's little disappointments ^ !
<daftykins> :) you're too kind!
<daftykins> do we mean the fun of the people that trolled me, though? ;)
<OerHeks> tons of them, people that are lonely, daftykins
<daftykins> hehe
<lotuspsychje> good evening guys
<Bashing-om> Good help has arrived ! Hiya lotus !
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> i see you already gathering cookies in main Bashing-om :p
<Bashing-om> Oh .. just earming my avitar .. letting the system bash me around .
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: IRT your wallpaper, thought more of this last night .. When you changed .. did you run ' update-desktop-database ' . I do not know how this applies in systemd !
<lotuspsychje> no?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: My notes says " for the change to take effect." .
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@RooTBooK:~$ update-desktop-database
<lotuspsychje> The databases in [/usr/share/ubuntu/applications, /usr/share/gnome/applications, /usr/local/share/applications, /usr/share/applications, /var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications] could not be updated.
<lotuspsychje> sudo?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I know nothing ! .. upstart to systemd ??/ I do not know ??
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: think sudo worked
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Well .. maybe then some progress .. I am leary as can be in respect to commands/scripts that were upstart .. in the systemd environment .
<lotuspsychje> brb testing wallpaper
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: didnt work that way
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: tried moving the logo folder to other dir also
<lotuspsychje> its so weird, it never acted that way before
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: changing to a background of default /usr/share/backgrounds is working
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: but if i choose logo.svg on a colored background it goes back to the old logo
<dax> lotuspsychje: "samsung 850 pro" is your SSD, right?
<lotuspsychje> dax: yes sir
<dax> lotuspsychje: how do you like it? i'm in the market and they're priced well right now
<lotuspsychje> dax: i recommended it strongly
<lotuspsychje> dax: 10 years warranty and unbreakable
<lotuspsychje> dax: they mostly use this for servers, and i rather like it for desktop aswell
<lotuspsychje> dax: 128gig and 256gig are affordable too
<lotuspsychje> i bought 10 of them for my business
<lotuspsychje> anyway bbl sleeping time
<lotuspsychje> nite nite to all
<Bashing-om> thunderstorms .. shutting down .
<dax> !binarydriver
<ubot5> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<dax> !amd
<ubot5> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<dax> !fglrxmissing
<ubot5> Ubuntu 16.04 and above do not contain AMD's proprietary "fglrx" video driver. Please use radeon or amdgpu instead (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver ). We do not recommend or support downloading fglrx from other sources; please do not ask for help with it here.
<dax> fyi ^
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-07-31
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
 * Bashing-om accepts a good morning .
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om support going slow?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Just slowed down - been fairly brisk . Bet ya pick them up :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah, let shake it awake again :p
<EriC^^> morning all
<Bashing-om> dooo iiittt lotuspsychje .
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: :)
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<Bashing-om> Yall see my back side :)
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> quick jump-in
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys, have a nice1
<Bashing-om> Monday, Monday - what can I learn this day ?
<oerheks> i forgot about that
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-08-01
<BenderRodriguez> i think about the years of development that went into Unity
<BenderRodriguez> and how that could have all gone to making Gnome so much better
<BenderRodriguez> what an incredible waste of resources
<oerheks> now we are stuck with wayland and systemd
<Bashing-om> Tuesday now and off to bed \o
<lordievader> Good morning
<oerheks> sad news, Krita is dutch troubles .. https://krita.org/en/item/krita-foundation-in-trouble/
<padraic> Yeah I saw that on Hacker News and sent them a few euro. They made the HN front page so I imagine that might raise a lot of funds. Hopefully.
<oerheks> see the importance of a good business/legal/tax plan
 * nacc wonders if we should update the !unity faq
<nacc> !unity
<ubot5> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<nacc> as that is no longer true :)
<oerheks> nacc, yes, good idea, though anybody that wonders about unity knows the story
<nacc> oerheks: yep :)
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Has the greater patience than I this day :)
<oerheks> how would *you* help someone with sparse info?
<oerheks> no info? then you want no answer :-D
<oerheks> i have these lines ready for such nerds
<oerheks> wild guess, he is on 16.10
<oerheks> i am wrong, 16.04 hwe
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh .. and behind . When we get to it . make sure the universe repo is enabled :)
<oerheks> enable all, but proposed
<oerheks> lets see how much snaps one can install ...
<oerheks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25221865/
<oerheks> is there a limit?
<Bashing-om> oerheks: I just am not that adventurous that I want to investigate snap . Thus far all fine with the traditional repo :) Even though you work hard on snap and snaps "might" be the future .
<nacc> oerheks: i don't think there'd be any limit; maybe # of mounts a user can do, but i think the ubuntu kernel has that bumped anyways
<oerheks> It would be an interesting number ..
<oerheks> sorry, you can only install 9999 snaps ...
<oerheks> no way to find out then, just 2000 snaps in that list
<nacc> heh, yeah
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-08-02
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-works-on-linux-4-13-for-ubuntu-17-10-gcc-7-transition-in-early-august-517223.shtml
<Guest83465> Good morning
<jink> Hi lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey jink
<lordievader> How are you?
<jink> Prima. :)
<lordievader> :)
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> morning jink & lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> great here, day off lordievader
<lotuspsychje> what about you?
<lordievader> Doing okay, fighting a bit with printers/copyers.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: what are you doing exactly
<lordievader> Trying to make a copy of some document. University multifunctionals have a whole system linked to the student card.
<lordievader> Registered mine, 'you are not privileged enough to use me'.
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<ducasse> \o
<ducasse> how are you guys?
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/whats-new-going-to-be-in-ubuntu-1710-artful-aardvark
<lotuspsychje>  'It is expected that X.org will be dropped completely before Ubuntu 18.04 is released.'
<lotuspsychje> thrilling
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: sudo student card :p
<ducasse> dear me, gnome 3 is hideous...
<lordievader> If only it was that easy.
<lordievader> ducasse: Is it still the mess it was in the beginning?
<lordievader> Back then they thought it was a good idea to 'hide' the shutdown button. Since everyone only does standby...
<lotuspsychje> it will all depend what canonical will make default
<ducasse> lordievader: look at the pretty pictures in that link :) haven't used it myself in ages.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: im testing 17.10 and feels pretty stable
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: but i have few anoyances about overall system
<lordievader> I used to be on 17.10
<lordievader> Until I sort of nuked it XD
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lordievader> What annoyances, actually?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: like activities button, i really dont like
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: on unity switching between programs was quick
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: on gnome you need few clicks to make that all happen
<jink> Môge.
<lotuspsychje> hey jink
<lordievader> No shortcuts?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: there is a hotkey to switch, but would rather have seen GUI also
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: there are extensions alot, but i wanna see first what canonical will install by default
<lotuspsychje> i find it a weird thing that unity is a gnome fork, but gnome is slower then unity?
<lordievader> A fork can be a very loose thing ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: i kind of doubt x will be gone in under a year, still too much stuff that doesn't work with wayland
<lordievader> Would be a bold move, indeed.
<lotuspsychje> im real curious aswell
<lordievader> Plasma on Wayland, works. That is about it, it doesn't work well.
<ducasse> that's true for much of the wayland-related stuff, i suspect - early days yet
<lotuspsychje> hi padraic
<padraic> hi
<lotuspsychje> hey oerheks
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse
<BluesKaj> oops , gotta fix something, bbiab
<oerheks> Hello girls :-)
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, oerheks
<lordievader> How are you guys?
<oerheks> heya lordievader, exiting, i am looking @ joboffer, playing will smith, Planetary Protection Officer for $124,406 to $187,000 / per year https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/474414000
<lordievader> Nice
<lordievader> Good luck ;)
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<BluesKaj> hi oerheks, got a green card ?
<oerheks> BluesKaj, wait.. it is on earth, not in space??
<BluesKaj> oerheks, heh
<EriC^^> evening guys
<Bashing-om> \o EriC^^ . Not much happening .
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-08-03
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<lordievader> How are you?
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader, fine here, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here too, trying to unify my latex document into one font.
<donofrio> anyone here running ubuntu inside windpws 10 with wsl?
<oerheks> Not me donofrio , there is a dedicated channel too  #ubuntu-on-windows
<donofrio> this one has 54 folks, that other channel has 12
<nicomachus> donofrio: well this isn't a support channel
<oerheks> I'd like to discuss the bash on win, but i have only info that is published lately,.. some even drive a desktop on it
<nacc> oerheks: that'd be the WSL (which is distinct, aiui, from bash on windows)
<oerheks> oh .. see,i knew there was something behind that
<nacc> oerheks: that's my recollection, they were two different things
<nacc> iirc, the bash thing is basically reimplementing a posix shell but in powershell
<nacc> it's not quite bash, it's not quite windows :)
<nacc> and it's not actually posix, as windows isn't posix, so there are some semantics you can't implement correctly
<oerheks> I see, still it meets the minimum specs by design, as it is out of beta
<nacc> oerheks: yeah, it's confusing -- I really don't use either, but iirc, bash on windows was an ubuntu-specific thing
<nacc> oerheks: WSL has multiple linux images
<nacc> but they aren't really images, they are more like tarballs (I think)
<nacc> oerheks: but also, as far as the faq goes, it's still not supported by the public channel, i think
<donofrio> my "Daily Driver" looks like https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNmuEWch93phCzZB8s6A
<nacc> I mean without virt., there are simply some things that can't be the same under the covers between WSL and just L, I'd think
<donofrio> I don't think VM;s are the way to go, I mean I used to run three linux mint desktops joined with synergy and it worked great for four plus years then about a year ago or so the desktop folks would drop over or email things like yah nice desktops you have there can you rename them to blah and we need them to do ddns I figured that was when I needed to run core image corp and cygwin after that they stopped something around me...
<donofrio> but I had to go down to two desktop's and only four monitors....it was glorious... https://1drv.ms/i/s!AsBlZbBf72iNwzx1bHEdEXKp1Fmp I mean I like windows 10 and wsl alot I also use mouses without boarders to share the single hid imputs to both desktops these days
<nacc> donofrio: i meant in the general sense
<nacc> donofrio: VMs are absolutely the way to go, depending on context
<nacc> donofrio: if you want to be "running Linux", you need to be using a VM
<nacc> donofrio: minimally, aiui, the WSL images don't have their own kernel
<nacc> donofrio: they seem more like containers to me, but people will think they are VMs already and then be sad
<donofrio> the reason why I like them not to be vm's is they should be able to control the files/repositories from within sccm or group policy (couldn't leverage group policy on linux before without expensive clients)
<nacc> "sccm"?
<nacc> donofrio: "group policy" = AD?
<donofrio> yep
<donofrio> too many folks have been running vm's here and vm's there now we should be able to discurage that and just run redhat or ubuntu on the core desktop's.....it should be more secure I believe....
<nacc> except you're *NOT* running redhat or ubuntu
<nacc> redhat and ubuntu are fundamentally tied to a kernel
<nacc> you are running some userspace with a translation layer
<nacc> that translation layer is not necessarily compliant with the specs (e.g., POSIX)
<nacc> which is why I think VMs make way more sense :)
<donofrio> I used to run cygwin so posix is awesome glue just this feels like a more stable thing for developers, unless your developing something for the kernel....if not userspace should be fine for 98% tasks....
<nacc> donofrio: right, just don't call it Linux :)
<nacc> donofrio: that's my opinion, admittedly
<nacc> 16.04.3 released
<donofrio> yah if I was creator update 1703 I'd be running 16.04
<oerheks> nicomachus, 2nd one today that didn't look at updates
<oerheks> there is a new kernel out, i noticed.
<nicomachus> yes, 16.04.3 was released today.
<ducasse> Bashing-om: wouldn't the amdgpu driver get loaded automatically if it is needed? looked at xorg.0.log?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Yes, I would expect so . but no idea YET what all the OP has done . From what I can gathjer the correct driver is amdgpu and maybe supported now by -PRO .
<Bashing-om> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/yyvKQjM6 . Am I reading this right that radeon is loaded but that amdgpu is available ?
<nacc> oerheks: nicomachus: just an fyi, i'm realizing this will be relevant, we should see everyone be taken off the 4.8 kernel to the 4.10 one if on 16.04 hwe
<oerheks> yeah, some do not look for updates properly, others ignore issues and end up with that 4.8 kernel
<ducasse> Bashing-om: looks like they are both loaded, maybe that's how amdgpu works - i don't know
 * nicomachus is over here running 4.4.0-87
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Humm .. lots to learn . " radeon               1507328  13 " says to me it is active while " amdgpu               1564672  0" means inactive ???
<oerheks> note that himem is using i3 wm
<nicomachus> yea, he waited an awfully long time to mention that too.
<oerheks> with an ubuntu theme, so those artifacts garbish could well be a theme thing
<ducasse> Bashing-om: misread that, you're right...
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Not decided here yet on a best means to proceed . But I am set on making sure that amdgpu is the driver in use .
<oerheks> man, is there a strange planet-constilation today??
<nicomachus> it's the clipse
<nicomachus> eclipse*
<nicomachus> causing problems already
<oerheks> ahhh .. i got tickets but cannot make it
<oerheks> paid Ƀ 5 for it
<nicomachus> I have to drive my boss to the epicenter :/ traffic is gonna suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<oerheks> why does this troll not paste what comes after ... Reading package lists...
<nicomachus> ducasse: that is just too good
<nacc> lol
<nicomachus> thank you thank you thank you
<ducasse> lol
<oerheks> LoLz, compton, i3
<oerheks> what is next?
<ducasse> sometimes you just need to rtfm
<nicomachus> I generally just stop trying to help anyone using i3 or similar tiling WMs. They seem to denote a certain type of user that I don't mesh with well.
<oerheks> 5 hrs ago: [17:09] <oerheks> 16.04/i3 would be your choise then, i think and due to the lack of amdgpu-pro, the best option for i3 [17:10] <oerheks> 16.04 + hwe perhaps
<oerheks> launchpad karma = 0 ... lolz
<ducasse> nicomachus: i use i3 myself and love it, but lately tiling wms have started attracting a certain crowd i don't mesh with either...
<nicomachus> "I'm a linux genius I use i3." "What? of course I updated, I ran apt-get update"
<nicomachus> "reinstall??? you can't be serious, I have too much custom config here"
<Bashing-om> a linux genius ; then you do have back ups ! Just how many times have "YOU" broke the system ... Only 2 .. takes 10+ to be a genius :)
<ducasse> people are strange creatures
<Bashing-om> ducasse: But interesting ( so long as effort is in a forward direction) . My patience gets real thin with stupid .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-08-04
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi all
<ducasse> nicomachus: hihihi - himom came back, everything worked perfectly in 16.04.1 and with only some artifacts in 16.04.3 :)
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> \o lordievader - good, thanks. heading out in a minute to pick up a cheapo tablet for ebooks.
<lordievader> What kind of screen are you targeting?
<ducasse> it's a small 7" tablet, but ips and has gotten good reviews. it's only about £40-45, so not a huge gamble.
<lordievader> No indeed. I bought the Ipad 4 a number of years ago, for its high resolution screen. Does a good job at reading :)
<ducasse> yes, but that's a bit more expensive :) i won't be using this that much, so it seems like a good deal. it's a lenovo tab3 something.
<lordievader> Thought my girlfriend bought something along those lines.
<lordievader> Quite an okay tablet.
<immu> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Bit plasticy, but you cant expect much more for that price ;)
<lordievader> Hey immu, how are you doing?
<immu> i am good
<lordievader> :)
<immu> u
<lordievader> I'm doing good. Remapped capslock to control this morning, I should have done that way earlier.
<ducasse> mine has always been compose :)
<lordievader> I had it as compose too. But I figured, it would get more use as a control key since it is on the home row.
<ducasse> i'm thinking of making it an esc for vim, that could possibly be useful
<ducasse> ok, heading out. bbl.
<lordievader> ctrl + [ acts as escape, hence I have opted for control, since i have may more bindings to control.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> good. and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<lordievader> Made an improvement to my keyboard, remapped the capslock to control :D
<BluesKaj> I just disable it
<lotus|artfulbox> good evening to all
<oerheks> hey lotus|artfulbox
<lotus|artfulbox> hey oerheks
<lotus|artfulbox> updating artful box
<oerheks> brb reboot
<lotus|artfulbox> wb
<oerheks> those updates is killing me uptime
<lotus|artfulbox> :p
<lotus|artfulbox> oerheks, got to .3?
<lotus|artfulbox> lotuspsychje@artful-bugbox:~$ uname -a
<lotus|artfulbox> Linux artful-bugbox 4.11.0-10-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 29 15:03:41 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotus|artfulbox> lets c what happens if i open like 20 apps on gnome activities
<oerheks> No, still on zesty 4.10.0.something
<lotus|artfulbox> http://imgur.com/a/OEQbx
<lotus|artfulbox> lol
<lotus|artfulbox> seems like its not lagging
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox artful
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 50.1.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 46470 kB, installed size 112768 kB
<oerheks> huh, 50?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/phew-ubuntu-17-10-will-desktop-dock
<lotuspsychje> yes!
<nacc> oerheks: a-p has 54.0
<nacc> oerheks: i'm guessing one of the many transitions going on
<nacc> (perl, python, etc.)
<lotuspsychje> oerheks, think final release will have a newer version?
<oerheks> lotuspsychje, i am baffled actually ..
<nacc> oerheks: ah it failed to build
<nacc> oerheks: on armhf and ppc64el
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/54.0+build3-0ubuntu1
<oerheks> ohh, then it would be fixed before release
<nacc> ERROR: Don't know how to translate powerpc64le-unknown-linux-gnu for rustc
<oerheks> maybe they wait for ff 55, in a few weeks
<nacc> heh
<oerheks> lotuspsychje, now you still have flash support, lucky you
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> RIP 2018?
<lotuspsychje> im so thrilled to see final gnome 17.10 :p
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, 2020
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx kostkon
<lotuspsychje> few years of more exploits then :p
<kostkon> lotuspsychje, there's still time for a few more meh
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> seems like the 17.10 survey did it job, and influenced how gnome will look for ubuntu
 * lotuspsychje is happy
<lotuspsychje> https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/03/ubuntu--guadec-2017-and-plans-for-gnome-shell-migration/#fn:1
<lotuspsychje> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/28/ubuntu-desktop-weekly-update-july-28-2017/
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys, cu next testing on this box
<nicomachus> ducasse: shocker
<oerheks> BluesKaj, oh wait, it is weekend support again :-D
<oerheks> nicomachus, ubuntu is boringly good, but mankind is great creating issues
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-08-05
<EriC^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<ducasse> !ding
<ubot5> dong
<Bashing-om> Oh ducasse that ding I got to try, LOL
<Bashing-om> !ding
<ubot5> dong
<ducasse> :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<EriC^> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^
<EriC^> hey ducasse o/
<oerheks> hi BluesKaj EriC^
<BluesKaj> hi oerheks
<EriC^> hi oerheks
<oerheks> fyi google chrome key expired, seen some users in #ubuntu yesterday
<oerheks> A040830F7FaC5991 2007-03-08
<oerheks> 10 years ..
<oerheks> solution, add the key again https://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<oerheks> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey oerheks, how are you doing?
<oerheks> up and running, how is your saturday?
<oerheks> heya kostkon
<lordievader> I'm doing alright :)
<lordievader> Found a nice font for my terminal.
<kostkon> oerheks, hey
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: IRT jasunto ::eth0 under 17.04 ?? should be PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames . Something not right here with configs ?
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, I'm not sure why he's unable to connect , but use thi command "sudo openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/Nameofvpnserver.ovpn --auth-user-pass /etc/openvpn/login.txt"
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Do not know 'nuf to say more . But strange to see a upstart name (eth0) in systemd .
<immu> hi allllll
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om,  he's on ubuntu-server so it could be 14.04
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: " 14:55 < jasunto> Ubuntu Server 17.04 " .
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, really ...thne I'm surprised he's not aware that the naming has changed for eth0
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Uh Huh .. config file method will differ in systemd from that of upstart - yes ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> my eth0 is now enp0s7
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: ' ip link ls ' show it named ?
<BluesKaj> ip a | grep inet
<BluesKaj>  a similar result
<BluesKaj> yes bot'h commands show enp0s7
<immu> goodnite
<Bashing-om> well ' ip a | grep inet ' shows for the active connection . we want to see all the NICs .
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: http://termbin.com/g6th where I have 3 NICs - one active .
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, he's still using init.d
<Bashing-om> K; init.d on systemd - there be dragons :)
<BluesKaj> well that's what he he's got in his command string
 * BluesKaj shrugs ..dunno servers might be different ..I'm not familiar witht them
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: I say again I do not know enough to have an opinion . but this is systemd, and one should use systemd assets, no ?
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, I would think so, yes
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Back to square one then and configure the interface with systemd rather than via init.d ?? Just my thought :)
<BluesKaj> dunno he hasn't answered my question about systemd
<BluesKaj> anyway it's been a long day here ...think I'll give it a rest for today...take care
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-08-06
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<EriC^^> evening Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Hiya ! .. Beriut is still there . that is a good thing !
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> it's pretty stable here
<EriC^^> how's it going where you're at?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Wonderful here - temps well below normal for mid-summer . And we got rain ! wow !
<EriC^^> nice
<Bashing-om> But, now I got to go back to mowing the lawn :(
<EriC^^> :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-07-30
<leftyfb> what's the deal with 18.04 and nvidia drivers? This is very bad. It's just constant problems since it was released.
<leftyfb> "nvidia" has been mentioned 1369 times since April
<ducasse> lotus posted this earlier - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<leftyfb> "fix released"
<ducasse> it's in proposed aiui
<leftyfb> nvidia-driver-390 is at version 390.48-0ubuntu3 from restricted, nothing in proposed
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> so 2 feedbacks on GTX cards black boot screens: one fixxed with 390.77 from nvidia website, one fixxed with 396.45 from graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> both on 18.04.1
<ducasse> good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<guiverc_d> TJ-, hopefully the lesson of having backups, or test before you .. will be learnt :)
<pragmaticenigma> for why guiverc_d
<guiverc_d> it was just a [belated] response to a comment made in #ubuntu (goodbye data)
<nicomachus> still not getting an available release from do-release-upgrade. :/
<oerheks> oh, you should get a message with regular updates now .
<nicomachus> that's what I thought, but I got nothing.
<nicomachus> but, alas, nada: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gPW34XjSkk/
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, do you have LTS only enabled?
<BluesKaj> some users have it turned off , and 16.10 is eol , hence no release found
<TJ-> changelogs.ubuntu.com hasn't had the meta-release-lts updated as yet
<nicomachus> BluesKaj: I have LTS only.
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, odd, maybe try sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> or change to main server?
<BluesKaj> or make sure your existing packages are updated and upgraded first
<oerheks> he has 0 updates waiting
<BluesKaj> ok
<oerheks> so i guess it is the mirror?
<BluesKaj> seems so
<oerheks> ahh, Drabber wants to cuddle with me on my lap, nice warm
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all guys
<lotuspsychje> got 2 feedbacks from black screen GTX on bionic up to date, one fixxed with nvidia website 390.77 driver, the other one ubuntu graphics ppa 396.45
<lotuspsychje> just let you guys know
<nicomachus> I'll check the mirror
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: waky waky
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> join the other chan EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-driver-390 bionic | Bashing-om
<ubot5> Bashing-om: nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.48-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 368 kB, installed size 1066 kB
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Uh Huh .. Just wonder the difference with our PPA that has the 390.77 version nvidia driver.
<lotuspsychje> didnt find
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 390.77-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1 .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: thats the on from graphics ppa?
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-graphics-drivers-390
<ubot5> Package nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Affirmed . What fixes it may have I do not know .
<lotuspsychje> i hear good things bout that .77
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: a pain to recall the chnage in name:
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-390
<ubot5> nvidia-driver-390 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-390): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 390.48-0ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 368 kB, installed size 1066 kB
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: only seen GTX users go bad
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: alot of work on UWN again?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: perhaps add in UWN you looking still for contributers?
<oerheks> "i don't read the warnings, i just go to #ubuntu afterwards¨  ... bleachbit
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i like bleachbit oerheks :p:p
<lotuspsychje> always 3gig space here
<oerheks> !handbrake
<ubot5> handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit
<ubot5> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (bionic), package size 316 kB, installed size 2003 kB
<oerheks> LoLz
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> the one i have yess
<oerheks> jounald cleaner..
<lotuspsychje> lemme test it only
<lotuspsychje> journalctl --vacuum-time=1 0
<lotuspsychje> worked, non root bleachbit
<nacc> TJ-: it is worrisome that that was the response in #ubuntu-server; implies missing basic shell knoweldge
<TJ-> nacc: that's devops for you :D
<nacc> heh
<TJ-> I'm still fighting with vagrant cloud-image boxes not configuring their network on first boot. Wasted 3 days on this so far!
<TJ-> No authoratitive docs on how it is supposed to work either
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: UWN's week is closed this day .. What we have now if what will be .. the newsletter is still open ( 2 1.2 hours yet ) however for revisement on what will be released. At the bottom of the letter is direction for aid in help .
<pauljw> hi everyone
<oerheks> hi pauljw
<lotuspsychje> pika the upgrade troll from bionic release party lol
<nacc> lotuspsychje: oh really?
<lotuspsychje> nacc: yeah he was shouting loud at party day i recall
<hggdh> I see we have to dig it out
<nacc> lol
<lotuspsychje> not sure what it was he shouted, but it was noisy lol
<lotuspsychje> isitoutyet kind of style..
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntuone
<ubot5> The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<TJ-> Anyone wanna give me a crash-course in Ruby !?
<hggdh> Ruby is a semi-precious stone. It is reddish. It is sort of an ugly colour.
<hggdh> TJ-: done
<TJ-> I thought Ruby was Wax :p
 * daftykins tries to think one of her classic lines
<daftykins> +of
<daftykins> TJ-: \o
<daftykins> TJ-: the furthest north i've been has now been upgraded to Birmingham!
<TJ-> daftykins: Almost the Artic!
<daftykins> hehehe
<daftykins> also rode one of those speedy virgin trains for the first time too, as that was heading to Worcester from London, my my
<daftykins> TJ-: all well with yourself i trust? :)
<TJ-> or should it be Almost the Equator!?
<TJ-> daftykins: matter of opinion ... I'm swearing at DevOps types, and the creators of vagrant and libvirt :p
<daftykins> uh oh, a freshly printed photo on your dartboard eh?
<TJ-> I've spent the last 3 days just trying to get an ubuntu bionic64 vagrant box to start and configure its network!
<daftykins> oof
<daftykins> i've discovered that i'll need to manually renew letsencrypt wildcard SSL certs every 60 days odd, including manual registrar DNS TXT record changes due to my chosen registrars not being supported
<daftykins> gonna be a bit frustrating
<TJ-> Can't you use the file-in-the-web-server-docroot method instead of DNS?
<TJ-> or is DNS required for wildcard certs?
<daftykins> sounds like i've not read far enough :D
<daftykins> i did see the other methods than DNS-01, but haven't tried, hmmm - fun task for this week now i'm back from my England invasions
<Bashing-om> Annddd .. isuue 538 of UWN is now out :)
<sonicwind> now if I could just find time to read it...
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: Hey .. That ^ is one reason we do a "summary" of all that is found in our world last week :P guiverc does prompt me to lead off a summary such that the reader is prompted to open the article :)
<sonicwind> :-)
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: Now if you are so inclined ..please join the team .. we need all the help we can get !
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-07-31
<oerheks> "Het National Cyber Security Centre (NCSC) van de Britse overheid heeft een beveiligingsgids voor Ubuntu 18.04 LTS gepubliceerd" or in english: https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/guidance/eud-security-guidance-ubuntu-1804-lts
<oerheks> with preseed and post install scripts
<sonicwind> Bashing-om, just added it to my list of Ubuntu/Linux news bookmarks that I try to get through at least once a week or so
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: I tell you the truth . A rss reader will get 90% of what is in the newsletter.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<daftykins> heya \o how do?
<BluesKaj> Hey daftykins, fine here and you?
<daftykins> BluesKaj: yep thanks, finally made it back to the island yesterday afternoon - so catching up with work now :)
<daftykins> feels good to stop moving :D
<BluesKaj> heh, so you had a good trip?
<BluesKaj> I have to get this house cleaned up. My daughter is coming to visit on Fri...been backsliding some
<daftykins> ah-ha :)
<daftykins> yeah was great fun thanks, caught up with a friend from University time who i haven't seen for 10 years, then met up an IRC friend whom i bounce ideas for work things off, but have never met in the 16 years i've known him
<daftykins> as they live nearby to one another we all had a nice pub meal on Saturday night :D
<BluesKaj> nice  to finally meet an IRC friend.
<daftykins> indeed :D
<BluesKaj> before I got into linux  I used to be on an audio  chat a lot and I met one the members, unfortunately it was a typical pissing contest about audio equipment on his part...and was disappointing to say the least. I couldn't wait to leave .
<daftykins> oh dear, that's a shame
<BluesKaj> one of those guys with 10 kilobucks of equipment and owned less than 50 record albums ...these types don't listen to music, they listen to sound
<BluesKaj> anyway I'm sure we'll have lots to discuss when we meet up
<daftykins> indeed! carrying on my role as IRC ambassador ;)
<BluesKaj> hehe, I'll represent the "older generation"
<daftykins> we look quite similar so i'll call genii 'dad' ;D
<BluesKaj> don't think I've seen a picture of you, but I have seen genii's
<daftykins> ah ha, hmm not sure i have any around at present
<BluesKaj> this is me , https://postimg.cc/image/orgym019d/65c23624/
<daftykins> cool :)
<BluesKaj> just so you 'll recognize me
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> looks like i do have a little bad snap of me and the cat - https://dafty.rocks/nextcloud/s/TbriJtjnaSQyefZ
<BluesKaj> hehe, you and genii do have a resemblance :-)
<daftykins> :D
<BluesKaj> hmm, that Nextcloud server looks interesting ...maybe it's what I'm looking for
<BluesKaj> or maybe not ...looks cool tho
<daftykins> i quite like it for taking snaps on my phones and sharing them synced up with my PCs
<daftykins> along with other files for convenient access
<BluesKaj> right
<daftykins> time to nip out for a nice coffee and lunch from a place nearby :D
<daftykins> catch you later!
<BluesKaj> ok
<lotuspsychje> evening pragmaticenigma
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<pragmaticenigma> howdy
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<nacc> is it time to +r #ubuntu again?
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: ^
<lotuspsychje> :p
<hggdh> looking
<nacc> the spam rate for the similar spamming last week is much higher
<nacc> and happening in #ubuntu-server at the same time
<hggdh> Sigyn is taking care of it
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx hggdh
<EriC^> evening all
<lotuspsychje> https://www.zdnet.com/article/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-linux-16-04-to-18-04/
<lotuspsychje> seen this passby
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: sigyn grabbed checking11 indeed
<pragmaticenigma> ZDNET usually knows their stuff... that article is terrible
<pragmaticenigma> or is there something preventing LTS releases from upgrading without changing to the "normal" stream instead of keeping the LTS stream
<pragmaticenigma> or maybe I need to more carefully read
<lotuspsychje> didnt test update-manager -c yet
<lotuspsychje> and all my boxes are on bionic now
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: changelogs.u.c meta-release-lts hasn't been updated yet
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx 4 feedback TJ-
<pragmaticenigma> how come? TJ-
<TJ-> because the release team aren't ready I presume
<TJ-> maybe there are bugs still making their way from -proposed to main
<pragmaticenigma> But the ISOs were released?
<lotuspsychje> yeah .1 is out
<lotuspsychje> its just lts to lts comming behind
<TJ-> it's not got anything to do with the ISOs, this is the {14,16}.04 > 18.04 upgrader issues that can hold it back
<pragmaticenigma> yeah, that's the part that I don't understand, unless the upgrade tool is having issues with package substitutions
<TJ-> installing from ISO doesn't have to deal with release upgrades
<lotuspsychje> https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/07/26/first-point-release-of-18-04-lts-available-today
<lotuspsychje> smart move they keep unity installed, choosable at gdm
<lotuspsychje> evening oerheks
<oerheks> heya lotus
<tomreyn> the good thing about the new spam is you can easily spot that it is (this) spam.
<tomreyn> with the previous one, i repeatedly fall for it, since it just started like a common support chat.
<leftyfb> hggdh: gwen is also a troll from previous times
<leftyfb> 2018 Jun 21 02:41:49 <zenofpython>	ducasse: no problem racism is everywhere… white don’t support blacks - humans, ubuntu don’t support centos - OSes, God don’t support Devil - Supernatural… Live is doomed!
<hggdh> I know... :-(
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<nacc> tomreyn: i'm giving up on being able to help this person
<tomreyn> i read the backlog and i doubt i'd be able to put more energy into them than you already did
<tomreyn> nacc: now you're going to have to explain how to create wbackups, and why. :-P
<nacc> lol
<nacc> well, honestly, i can't see this perosn having useful data on their system; but i have very specific definitions of useful!
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-08-01
<Torgeir6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Torgeir6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Torgeir6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Torgeir6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Pidgeotto25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Pidgeotto25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Pidgeotto25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Pidgeotto25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tpimtts> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tpimtts> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tpimtts> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tpimtts> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sielicki> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sielicki> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sielicki> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sielicki> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<alphor5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<alphor5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<alphor5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<alphor5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Holo5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Holo5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Holo5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Holo5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<spb12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<spb12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<spb12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<spb12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<lbft0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lbft0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lbft0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lbft0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Techman2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Techman2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ripazha12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ripazha12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ripazha12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mist9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mist9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hggdh> folks, I have just set +r on the channel
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: found their way to discuss now
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: in a LOT of other channels as well
<lotuspsychje> tnx ill spread the word if needed hggdh
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: all ubuntu, or just freenode?
<hggdh> many IRC providers, many channels
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: im working togheter with mquin from freenode with nmap results
<hggdh> good
<hggdh> this will need a lot of effort
<lotuspsychje> yeah looks like advanced and big linux botnet
<lotuspsychje> welcome mehhinator
<mehhinator> Hey. Thanks for the pointer towards here. :)
<lotuspsychje> mehhinator: the idea is we talk tech stuff here, to have a better support in main
<mehhinator> So if I have actual HOWTO questions, I should still go to ask where I was to begin with? :P
<lotuspsychje> mehhinator: ubuntu support issues still fit in #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> mehhinator: discussion on ubuntu here
<mehhinator> I'm not quite sure where the draw the line with my questions, though. There's a fair bit of 'how to approach this' as opposed to more concrete problems.
<lotuspsychje> mehhinator: its ok to discuss ubuntu here+ questions as long as you keep in mind, to get real support #ubuntu fits better
<lotuspsychje> mehhinator: the questions we ask here, are like more techy, to make a better support
<lotuspsychje> mehhinator: what kind of questions do you have exactly?
<mehhinator> OK. Here's one, then. I just got a dualboot/vbox ubuntu system working, and now I want to polish it. I've got a couple of other drives, which depending on the bootmode, should be either mounted as drives, or through samba shares. I looked at autofs, but I think that's more aimed towards mounting-as-you-access.
<mehhinator> Is there some way to do a fstab 'if uuid exists, mount like this, otherwise use a samba share for that mountpoint?'
<lotuspsychje> mehhinator: well that would indeed fit better in #ubuntu
<mehhinator> Haha, thought so :)
<lotuspsychje> mehhinator: or #samba or #vbox :p
<mehhinator> That's how you get stuck into an eternal loop. "Nope, that's a Vbox issue." "Nope, that depends on your distro, talk to them." "Definitely not, go check with Samba." And so forth. :D
<mehhinator> I'll putter along a bit more :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah sometimes there a thin red line :p
<lotuspsychje> mehhinator: can this help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/157128/proper-fstab-entry-to-mount-a-samba-share-on-boot
<mehhinator> That's just the mounty bit in fstab, right? Definitely useful, but I think I already have something similar in another old ubuntu VM. It does not include the approach to 'check uuid, and mount based on availability'
<mehhinator> But maybe I can marry the approaches. Write static mounts for /media/internal/smb-ohm and /media/internal/part-ohm, and use some sort of boot script to test whether the first mounted successfully.
<mehhinator> (Ohm being the label for the partition in question.)
<mehhinator> And then I could have /media/ohm symlink to the proper internal mountpoint.
<mehhinator> Reckon that is a valid approach? And if so, what layer of the systemd boot process should I stick my symlinking logic into?
<lotuspsychje> mehhinator: idle here a bit, when the crew wakes up they might know some
<mehhinator> Will do. I'm staring at systemd, but I'm properly overwhelmed. Besides several different targets seemingly being what I need, I don't even know if it is the right approach. :)
<Bashing-om> This piece of this crew is off - \o .. laters .
<ducasse> good morning
<mehhinator> Good morning ducasse.
<ducasse> \o
<EriC^^> morning all
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje, ducasse
<ducasse> welcome to the mansion of spam
<BluesKaj> oh, still ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah even in discuss enabled +r
 * BluesKaj needs more coffee, ignores the spam for now
<lotuspsychje> :p
<tomreyn> if we set +r we should also set +f #ubuntu-unregged
<tomreyn> TJ-: by the way (i dont think i told you, yet), i tried playing with the ACPI OSI string as discussed on your blog some weeks ago, on a ryzen 1800x system, and it stopped it made it freeze during the early boot.
<tomreyn> s/it stopped//
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: the discuss crew asked not to use unregged anymore, as main became dead
<lotuspsychje> users dropped, and support was dead
<tomreyn> oh, hadn't imagined this.
<lotuspsychje> of course, when not use unregged, we get also alot of spammers and trolls too :p
<tomreyn> my main, do you mean #ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<tomreyn> *by
<daftykins> hard to tell the difference between trolls and normal #u question askers ;)
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: but i'm not suggetsing changes to #ubuntu, just to # ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: ah kk, do you think alot of unregs come discuss?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: my point is that this channel, #uubntu-discuss, is currently set to +r, so only registered users can join. when they try, they will fall flat on their face with a non-helpful error message. io'm suggesting to instead forward unregged users to #ubuntu-unregged while this channel remains in mode +r
<lotuspsychje> yea i understand :p
<tomreyn> ok, wasnt sure ;)
<lotuspsychje> first lunch ttyl :p
<tomreyn> i assume some unregged will try to come discuss here on in #offtopic, yes
<tomreyn> ttyl
<TJ-> tomreyn: just noticed your acpi_osi comment. So masquerading as Windows XXXX caused it to freeze. That tells us the Windows drivers must have a specific workaround in them that the ACPI DSDT expects to give it something vital
<TJ-> tomreyn: Ahhh, don't you just love how firmware devs are no longer engineers, and just paper over the cracks in a single OS instead of fixing their %^&*!
<TJ-> tomreyn: might be interesting (academically1) to disassenble the DSDT and related SSDTs see if the code can be identified
<tomreyn> TJ-: i'll be happy to provide it if there's demand, but might need instructions.
<tomreyn> unfortunately i lack the time for this type of research ;-)
<daftykins> Ryzen systems have been a bit flaky even for Windows folks i've found
<tomreyn> it's stable for me since amd had mainboard vendors introduce that bios workaround to what seems to be a cpu bug.
<tomreyn> or maybe it's a firmware bug originally really, not sure.
<tomreyn> unfortunately i also had an epyc server freeze that way the other day
<tomreyn> and it doesn't have that bios option, but has the common server bios option of 'full performance' or 'optimised' (some power saving), defaulting to the latter. and since switching to 'full performance' it hasn't frozen again.
<lotuspsychje> hey oerheks
<tomreyn> TJ-: btw i think you have one (repeated) syntax issue on the acpi_osi article: you suggest to use '"acpi_osi=Windows 2015"', but i needed to use  'acpi_osi="Windows 2015"' to make it actually use it.
<TJ-> tomreyn: the kernel doesn't care where the double-quotes are
<TJ-> you can do "acpi_osi=Windows XXXX" or "acpi_osi="Windows XXXX" - the entire string is the parameter the kernel parses, where spaces separate parameters
<TJ-> oops... or: acpi_osi="Windowx XXXX"  - got too happy with the " there
<tomreyn> hmm, okay, then i must have made some mistake since i don't think it actually handled "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" when i tried that
<tomreyn> i dont remember how it treated it, though, been a while.
<TJ-> it works the same as the shell, a parameter is a continuous sequence of non-whitespace characters where 'non-space' includes anything surrounded by quotes
<lotuspsychje> afternoon pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> howdy
<mehhinator> lotuspsychje: Thanks for your help earlier. I managed to jury-rig together a custom auto-mounter that does what I need it to. Ran into the wall of stupid far too often while doing it, though.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | mehhinator
<ubot5> mehhinator: Glad you made it! :-)
<mehhinator> I'd share my monstrosity but the code is disgusting. It probably contains all top 10 linux bash scripting anti-patterns, and then some. :D
<lotuspsychje> dont worry, i dont mess with samba anyway
<mehhinator> That's what I lost two hours on. Turns out I didn't need samba anyways: VirtualBox has its own share mechanism with its own filesystem.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<mehhinator> Probably for the better; this is a lot more stable.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<nicomachus> Was thinking about tweaking this GTK theme a bit to get a different highlight color on selected items, but the entirety of the GTK CSS file is "@import url("resource:///org/numixproject/gtk-3.20/dist/gtk.css");"
<nicomachus> -_-
<pragmaticenigma> wierd nicomachus ... wonder where resource: points to
<pragmaticenigma> here ya go nicomachus https://github.com/numixproject/numix-gtk-theme/tree/master/src
<nicomachus> pragmaticenigma: I found that a bit after sending that. Thanks though.
<tomreyn> TJ-: where were we just talking about polkit-1? i seem to have lost my log
<tomreyn> oh -hardened
<tomreyn> sorry
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-08-02
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/669/wobbly-windows/
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ubot5> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ^
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj - all well today?
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse , yeah fine here, and you?
<ducasse> i'm ok, just come home from shopping groceries
<ducasse> raining a bit, although not much
<BluesKaj> it's dry as a bone here, no rain for almost 3 weeks
<BluesKaj> or very little
<BluesKaj> damn uefi, users ar still having trouble , even with auto installs on clean hdd-disks
<ducasse> we've had a little bit, but not enough to make a real impact
<ducasse> uefi has never given me any problems, but i think i'm lucky enough to have a fairly good implementation
<BluesKaj> yeah, had no trouble on my laptop, but I used legacy on the desktop ..still boots very fast less then 10secs from post page to desktop
<BluesKaj> counting the login
<BluesKaj> to me uefi is useless since I don't use windows anywhere
<ducasse> it's nice if you boot more than one distro on one machine
<BluesKaj> my laptop had problems without uefi so i finally succumbed and followed a very well written tutorial to install Kubuntu using gpt/eufi
<BluesKaj> what's the advantage over legacy with 2 distros on one pc?
<ducasse> i just think it's handled in a nicer way, each distro gets a subdir on the efi partition
<TJ-> And other OSes don't stamp on the bootloader, so it plays nicely with Windows etc
<BluesKaj> no more windows on my machines
<lotuspsychje> !info roxterm cosmic
<ubot5> Package roxterm does not exist in cosmic
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: me neither, ubuntu everywhere here
<ducasse> !info roxterm xenial
<ubot5> roxterm (source: roxterm): Multi-tabbed GTK+/VTE terminal emulator - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.2-1 (xenial), package size 123 kB, installed size 409 kB
<lotuspsychje> aha
<BluesKaj> I have 3 Kubuntu machines and one RPI3 with Raspbian
<lotuspsychje> little gap
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: ^^ that was when it was last in the repos
<lotuspsychje> cool ducasse
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: what purpose has your pi?
<BluesKaj> basically a toy at first , then I thought of it as an alternative pc in case my other/older pc died, but then my son gave me a new MSIZ370 board with 15cpu and 16GB Ram m so now the RPI3 is basically idle
<lotuspsychje> kk
<BluesKaj> so it's just a toy again
<BluesKaj> guess I could use it as a Kodi box, but I have Kodi on 2 other machines already
<tomreyn> looks like the community wiki's CSS got broken? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<tomreyn> main page now https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommunityHelpWiki
<lotuspsychje> !register
<ubot5> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: forward it to the ops plz
<tomreyn> main page on jan 2 http://web.archive.org/web/20180103071122/https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommunityHelpWiki
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: which ones?
<tomreyn> ircops seems like the wrong place to report it
<TJ-> tomreyn: thanks for the bug updates; the reproducer is a pain. I was up until 4am working on it last night. Feeling very frazzled right now :)
<tomreyn> guess i'll report the broken css to #canonical-sysadmin although community stuff isn't really their domain.
<lotuspsychje> or perhaps wiki team
<tomreyn> TJ-: i read over it, was worrying about your sanity ;)
<TJ-> LOL yeah, it's a weird one...they named the function well though ..._racy_  ... I'm thinking there's a timing issue somewhere
<tomreyn> not really, but you seem to do a good (maybe too good?) job on focussing on issues
<tomreyn> i can be the same if i really want to work something out.
<TJ-> But I still am annoyed there's no explanation why Ubuntu is still using a 2012 release of polkit and backporting rather than keeping with upstream! Doesn't make sense, and I bet that is where the issue is
<tomreyn> yes this strikes me as wrong, too
<TJ-> I read through all the commits on upstream and there's been some major changes.
<TJ-> so you'd have to know about all of those, and their implications, in backporting. Canonical has never been great at that kind of thing either
<TJ-> For those wondering what we're talking about: possible regression due to a CVE patch backport in Policykit. Bug #1784964
<ubot5> bug 1784964 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "Regression due to CVE-2018-1116 (processes not inheriting user ID or groups )" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784964
<tomreyn> debian also got 0.105 everywhere excpet in experimental
<TJ-> right, and Ubuntu syncs from debian then backports! What a mess
<tomreyn> i guess this can be why, see its all their fault!!11 ;-)
<TJ-> I wonder if there's anything in the mailing lists as to why
<tomreyn> you'll be all frazzled tomorrow morning.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> I'm trying to have a day off today! Been hard at programming since last Saturday. Crash-course in Ruby/Vagrant to hack vagrant-mutate to fix bugs before I can move on with another project!
<tomreyn> Don't get me wrong, I'm glad you're spending this much effort on it, i guess it can and will affect many users.
<TJ-> I don't like bugs that can pop up like this at inconvenient moments. That usually then happens at the worst possible time. Like me yesterday - only fired up this PC to access some devices only it has the credentials for... should take 5 minutes... 3 hours later still trying to figure out why I can't read logs :)
<BluesKaj> that bot attack just resumed on #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> its all over BluesKaj freenode all channels, other networks
<guiverc> couldn't they make the channel +r (at least for a few days), it worked well on the few channels I 'live' in
<TJ-> most of the Ubuntu channels were +r yesterday
<TJ-> where's hggdh when needed!? :)
<lotuspsychje> what a bad timing for .1
<TJ-> It's a great way to collect lists of compromised IP addresses that should be blacklisted though :)
<guiverc> yeah, was looking back & was done to this channel ... unit193 did it on some channels...
<lotuspsychje> this botnet is surely an insider, one of his bots name in #gnome this morning was 'bazhang7'
<TJ-> nah, that's just the way it is generating nicknames from those it sees
<TJ-> what gets me is the text is generally the same, the servers themselves could k-line any client that sends that text without sending the text onto the network
<guiverc> TJ-, i agree; that's the way I'd stop it (until I worked out a smarter way..); though maybe some coder is testing a better fix (just hasn't got it working yet....
<TJ-> they must be slower than me learning Ruby then :p
<TJ-> I've deployed complex lambdas but got no idea how they achieve what they do :D
<TJ-> all because Ruby doesn't have the concept of static local variables in methods
<guiverc> :)
<TJ-> tomreyn: so, we have another victim... using KDE
<hggdh> most of the namespace is under +r; some channels decide for themselves, some other we enforce
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw
<pauljw> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> praying for rain here
<daftykins> been a while since the last?
<pauljw> :( sorry about that, we've been luck here and have had plenty.
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> almost 3 weeks since
<pauljw> ouch
<BluesKaj> bush is tinder dry ....forest fires all over our region ..not real close to us, but the potential is there
<daftykins> that's pretty scary
<BluesKaj> 20 min t-storms don't do much except start new fires if the lightning strikes
<pauljw> that's not good.
<pauljw> i joke about hating mowing the yard, but would much rather have to cut twice a week than to have worry about it catching fire...
<BluesKaj> a major hwy might be closed if the fire nearby gets much closer than 3 miles....the smoke is already causing visibility problems
<BluesKaj> hope my daughter can get through tomorrow on that hwy without having to do a detour
<bolt22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bolt22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tomreyn> TJ-: i see, so it's definitely not gnome / gtk related, good to have this ruled out.
<TJ-> it's a weird one for sure. obviously related to login procedures. I think it's something to do with systemd session management - something like a lightdm session doesn't associate UID correctly with the user-slice, but console login does. That'd explain why the order of console terminal vs GUI terminal makes a difference
<TJ-> i also noticed libpam-kwallet* were updated, and I see lightdm/kwallet error messages in syslog. So far I've not thought of a way that would cause the symptom though
<tomreyn> TJ-: does screen locking work for you on the affected system, though?
<TJ-> I believe so, but not tried it. I'll test.
<tomreyn> my other issues are chromium-browser taking forever to load and the system not shutting down properly becuse session manager fails to shut down my users' session
<TJ-> tomreyn: Yes
<tomreyn> okay so i guess i do have another issue on 16.04
<tomreyn> an additional issue
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: im idling in #gnome they just have +cnt, spambots all day
<TJ-> do you see "lightdm: pam_kwallet5(lightdm:session): pam_kwallet5: Impossible to write walletKey to walletPipe" in auth.log ?
<tomreyn> TJ-: plenty, but it's a couple hours ago now: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rz5PMY4648/
<TJ-> tomreyn: right, so just like 16.04 where it used to complain that pam_kwallet.so not found all the time :)
<tomreyn> TJ-: this IS 16.04
<TJ-> tomreyn: is that a liveISO instance? I notice mine shows "pam_kwallet5: final socket path: /run/user/1000/kwallet5.socket" <--- note the path diff
<tomreyn> i dont have an affected 18.04 system at this time.
<TJ-> tomreyn: ahhh, 16.04 possibly used /tmp instead. Can't recall seeing that on 16.04 before upgrade though
<tomreyn> ~/.xsession-errors contains this line: dbus-update-activation-environment: setting PAM_KWALLET_LOGIN=/tmp/kwallet_user1.socket
<tomreyn> and this docket exists.
<tomreyn> *socket
<TJ-> oh, thanks for making me look! I found something suspicious but launchpad won't accept comments right now.
<TJ-> Just noticed in $HOME/.xsession-errors the following:
<TJ-> (polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1:4029): polkit-gnome-1-WARNING **: 15:04:54.498: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: yes indeed, but it seems the bots are learning, and (for the moment) not getting in channels where they found +r
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: since +r is rather restrictive, we would like to take it out as soon as possible, We can set it on again if needed
<pragmaticenigma> Suddenly the support question about Hiri makes total sense where it came from
<pragmaticenigma> posted yesterday: https://itsfoss.com/hiri-email-review/
<tomreyn> i got those in syslog, TJ
<tomreyn> but i think those have always been all over the place
<nacc> 16.04.5 released
<pragmaticenigma> yay!
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: oh goodness, good luck
<pragmaticenigma> nacc: It's a ... if it's more than a keyboard mapping issue... I'm going to tell them to backup what they can, wipe the machine and start over
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: i'm super confused by their symptoms. Are they logged in now? How do they know their password doesn't work, etc?
<pragmaticenigma> I think they're local system is set to autologin to GUI, which allows them access right now. I honestly have a feeling they just forgot they changed their password
<nacc> right
<nacc> could easily be
<pragmaticenigma> I wish them the best
<tomreyn> https://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=153323015508428&w=2
 * hggdh wonders how bad Red Hat is doing with a 3.6 kernel officially supported on RH 6.9
<nacc> heh
<nacc> they have some good kernel engineers ;)
<hggdh> oh, but it is outdated!
<nacc> i have no idea how they deal with spectre/meltdown, if they do
<hggdh> :-)
<nacc> heh
<hggdh> they probably backported somehow. Given the size of the kernel teams there, I would not be really surprised
<nacc> yeah, I'm just not even sure how you'd backport some of those changes
<nacc> they were hard enough to move back a few ubuntu versions
<hggdh> I know. But there must have been a LOT of pressure on the kernel team there to Do Something.
<nacc> yeah, absolutely
<nacc> their customers would have happily paid for it
<hggdh> oh, I am sorry, just checked at one of the servers. RH 6.9 running with kernel 2.6
<nacc> even better! :)
<hggdh> :-)
<daftykins> my my, making old android phones look current ;D
<mwsb> daftykins: arch is the best thing for serious devops
<daftykins> you know it! :)
<mwsb> Lol
<daftykins> second to a gentoo stage 1 install of course
<daftykins> if that was their term for the compile-everything one
<mwsb> But you don't understand all the flaws
<daftykins> that's true, i must only use something where i know the true extent of broken-ness
<mwsb> Lol
<daftykins> for the other guys - we had someone arguing that arch should be used on production servers because it's the only distro you can install 'minimal' - and then it's the most stable because they know all if its' flaws
<daftykins> xD
<daftykins> mwsb: i'm imagining zipper running servers as being a dude spinning plates on sticks now :D
<daftykins> "it is ok, because we know all the problems, 1) the plate could crack 2) gravity"
<mwsb> Lol
<ducasse> \o daftykins - picked up your bike?
<daftykins> sure did - and am very disappointed
<toto_> hi
<daftykins> lo
<toto_> i have just finish ubuntu 18 installation on my computer
<toto_> and it works perfectly
<toto_> so happy
<toto_> ;-)
<Bashing-om> !yay | toto_
<ubot5> toto_: Glad you made it! :-)
<toto_> i'm discovering it and i like everything for the moment
<toto_> because usually i install debian or fedora
<toto_> i'm french and you?
<Bashing-om> toto_: Arkansas ridge runner .
<toto_> nick toto_fr
<tomreyn> here's a current flash utility for insyde bioses on (amongst other) linux (/Linux/x64/x64/H2OFFT-Lx64): http://download.udoo.org/files/UDOO_X86/UEFI_update/UDOOX86_B02-UEFI_Update_rel104.zip
<tomreyn> most acer's require this.
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Noteing :) .. acer. what a pain .
<tomreyn> source: https://www.udoo.org/forum/threads/updating-fw.7729/ https://github.com/malaire/misc/tree/master/udoo-x86
<tomreyn> it's for udoo's new x86 gear
<tomreyn> but the firmware writer is generic
<tomreyn> https://www.insyde.com/products/developertools
<tomreyn> also worth a bookmark https://firmwaresecurity.com/tag/insyde-software/
<toto_fr> exit
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Yup - 'nother good one :)
<tomreyn> apparently the proper pronounciation of UEFI and SCPI are the hot topics in insyde firmware development these days
<tomreyn> and yes, acer is the pain
<daftykins> surely acer do windows utilities :)
<Bashing-om> tomreyn: Wifey runs her graphic station on an Acer machine ( Win10) .. I dread if and when she wants ubuntu back .
<tomreyn> :)
 * tomreyn crosses fingers
<daftykins> 10 wfm ^_^
<nacc> tomreyn: in case it's relevant, IntelCore is in my /ignore
<tomreyn> :) i guess they should be on mine, too
<tomreyn> thanks
<daftykins> indeed all Core and Core 2 systems should be ignored now too ;)
<nacc> daftykins: that was my initial thought months ago when they first started asking non-ubuntu questions in #ubuntu, as well :)
<nacc> daftykins: also, no one who is actually associated with Intel would put it in their nick
<tomreyn> maybe intel pentium N4000, too
<tomreyn> just trying to give them a last reasonable chance before i decide to /ignore
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-08-03
<sonicwind> hey tom
<daftykins> uh oh
<tomreyn> hi sonicwind
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<TJ-> baah, they broke my 2-in-1 again, can't boot it
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: whats running on it?
<TJ-> 18.04. It uses encrypted /boot/ so GRUB needs its cryptodisk/luks/etc... modules built into core image (grubx64.efi), but for some reasons despite my keep on removing them, upgrades reinstall the -signed- Canonical packages which don't contain those modules (despite my reporting the bug about 2 years ago!) and they replace the locally built grubx64.efi. If the device reboots it cannot access the
<TJ-> /grub/ file-system, and as it's a tablet-ish format has only 1 USB port, which has to have the USB keyboard attached (because the Bluetooth detachable keyboard isn't accessible at this point)
<TJ-> Got hit by this previously and removed all traces of the -signed- GRUB packages, but seems they've come back.
<TJ-> Cannot recall now how I managed to get past it either, grrr
<lotuspsychje> sounds like a job for eric
<TJ-> Looks like I have to get it to boot into a USB install directly that already has the Bluetooth keyboard authorised
<lotuspsychje> whats the device brand TJ-
<TJ-> This is my Asus T300CHI
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<TJ-> The model makes no difference; this is an Ubuntu problem due to -signed- GRUB packages getting reinstalled and over-writing the locally created grubx64.efi
<lotuspsychje> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2289159
<lotuspsychje> http://www.jfwhome.com/2016/01/04/latest-steps-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-asus-t100ta/
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: bug abandoned for 2y lol classic
<lotuspsychje> breakfast first
<TJ-> That's core Ubuntu all over nowadays... devops chasing the shiny new rather than engineers securing the foundations
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: should be divided in teams
<lotuspsychje> maybe they think volunteers chasing bugs enough :p
<TJ-> It is, but as far as I can see the old-time Debian engineering-minded developers have moved on and haven't been replaced. E.g. Colin Watson used to be the God of GRUB, he's also a GRUB project committer, but he resigned from that in 2014 I think it was... and no one at Canonical has stepped up
<lotuspsychje> alot of new effort needed in IOT these days
<lotuspsychje> have you looked at canonical vacancys lol?
<TJ-> It's the same across the board. Ubiquity installer is so fragile now he's moved on no-one dare touch it, and we know what happened with the server version of it (subiquity)
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: mostly cloud devops and oem sales/support
<lotuspsychje> https://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<lotuspsychje> cloud engineers what a list
<lotuspsychje> brb
<TJ-> right, more and more I consider going back to Debian
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i still like ubuntu's vanilla ease and phylosophy
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: but as you say a solid foundation is to be cared for, on every Os
<TJ-> yay! managed to build a custom grubx64.efi inside an LXD container on this BIOS-based system, stick it on a USB storage device as /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI, and use the EFI setup to add it as an entry to the bootmenu on there. From that I was able to unlock the LUKS /boot/, reset root= and prefix= correctly, and do "insmod normal", "normal" to bring up the system's usual boot menu
<lotuspsychje> nice one TJ- did you add it to the bug story
<TJ-> as this channel is logged I'll copy the command I used to build the grub EFI file
<lotuspsychje> morning guiverc
<TJ-> No I didn't but I shall
<TJ-> grub-mkimage -v -p /boot -o /boot/efi/EFI/UBUNTU/grubx64.efi -O x86_64-efi part_gpt fat ext2 efi_gop cryptodisk luks gcry_rijndael gcry_sha1 usb usbms usb_keyboard efifwsetup efinet iso9660 help gcry_sha256 loopback lsefi lsefimmap lsefisystab lvm mdraid09 mdraid1x part_msdos ntfs ntfscomp squash4 tftp http udf ufs1 ufs2 exfat ehc
<TJ-> i uhci cat
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<guiverc> howdy lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> seems like the spammers gone to sleep?
<mwsb> Let's hope so.
<mwsb> Hasn't been anything in my channels for a while now.
<lotuspsychje> mwsb: wich are your channels?
<mwsb> 55 or so random channels. I'm not really going to enumerate them all, but a few of them have been pretty god targets for the last week or so (due to decent size user base and minimum ops)
<mwsb> s/god/good
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> lets hope they release lts upgrade path now, so we can build up some more users
<mwsb> guiverc: Aussie though
<mwsb> Ahh, unfortunately they are back
<lotuspsychje> lol
<guiverc> aussie?  aussie; wanna vegemite sandwich?
<mwsb> No
<guiverc> sorry - i didn't recognize who you were mwsb ... i finally got around to clicking your name & recognizing ....
<mwsb> Ouch, I'm sorry you recognise me.
<mwsb> lotuspsychje: ##guitar just got hit again - I guess the other channels have +r'd up :(
<lotuspsychje> maybe they wakeup on this timezone
<lotuspsychje> they were in discuss here aswell and has -r now
<mwsb> They've also hit #-ops since, so
<lotuspsychje> mwsb: lol guitar gives auto op to users?
<mwsb> Yeah :/
<lotuspsychje> the bots too? :p
<ducasse> good morning
<mwsb> Yep
<lotuspsychje> not the greatest idea
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<mwsb> lotuspsychje: Hey, we're guitar players, not smart people.
<lotuspsychje> mwsb: you want the auto voice chanserv command?
<mwsb> Nah
<Guest32399> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest32399> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest32399> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mwsb> Ouch
<mwsb> lotuspsychje: I blame you!
<TJ-> I think writing up how to fix the failed signed EFI boot took longer than fixing it!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> there we go again mwsb
<acheronuk> there is not much of that spam in here compared to some of the channels
<lotuspsychje> weird acheronuk
<acheronuk> a lot of core chans are now +r. but it was weird which got spammed more even before that
<acheronuk> maybe I expect people who ultimately drive the bots to have more brains than they deserve credit for
<lotuspsychje> acheronuk: the way i see it, botnet spamming is always a risk and pretty dumb thing to do...
<lotuspsychje> so not sure if they can 'outsmart' much
<mwsb> My project at the moment concerns botnets
<acheronuk> lotuspsychje: yeah, don't get me wrong. we are dealing with a sliding scale on dumbass here. I realise that
<mwsb> But don't really have a use-case for this particular scenario.
<lotuspsychje> acheronuk: :p
<lotuspsychje> mwsb: im interested, whats your project about?
<mwsb> Ummm, I can't really tell you much more.
<lotuspsychje> dont worry, we are also in a logged channel here so
<CGML23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ced1174> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PKBot3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EriC^^> morning all
<TJ-> G'morning
<ptx029> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lotuspsychje> hey there BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> patato salad with ham & haricots for lunch here
<BluesKaj> mmm, sounds good !
<tomreyn> TJ-: not being able to lock the screen and having to restart X whenever i leave the computer for some minutes on this ubuntu 16.04 system was getting on my nerves, so i just installed ubuntu-desktop in addition to the previously installed xubuntu-desktop, as well as gdm3 in addition to lightdm, and made gdm3  the default (i'm still using xubuntu, though). and ... everything's fixed.
<tomreyn> 'groups' lists all groups, i can lock the screen and reactivate it.
<TJ-> tomreyn: well nothing has changed in lightdm for a long time - that was something I checked for. So I think the changes in policykit-1 and/or systemd-logind have had unintended consequences. I allowed my T300CHI (also Xubuntu) to upgrade packages but by bit earlier, and even after all upgrades installed it doesn't get affected.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'm beginning to wonder if it is a timing issue. You saw it in a VM (which is relatively slow)and my affected PC is a 2007 Dell XPS Core 2 Duo
<TJ-> that doesn't explain why I can consistently reproduce it by the order I open a shell though
<TJ-> From what I've seen so far, it's the way sessions and users are handled - the session is supposed to be asociated with a user and their groups. I think when it goes wrong that is failing
<tomreyn> maybe, i'm not really able to make a good guess at this point.
<tomreyn> just want / need things to work, sorry...
<TJ-> Yeah same here. At least there's a way to be sure it does (TTY login first )
<tomreyn> this would not have fixed my other issues. but it's good that you found this workaround for the 'groups mismatch' issue
<daftykins> sounds like a tangled web alright
<daftykins> TJ-: you'd be so proud, i bought a multimeter! :D
<TJ-> tomreyn: the no-lock bit, is that Xubuntu? is it using light-locker? I had loads of problems with that and eventually removed it
 * TJ- awards daftykins the Hawkins medal :)
<tomreyn> TJ-: i didnt spend much time looking for a root cause, so i dont really know.
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> tomreyn: "ps -efly | grep lock" :)
<tomreyn> it is and was using light-locker, yes
<TJ-> tomreyn: anything regarding in xsession-errors?
<tomreyn> nothing at all , nor xorg log
<tomreyn> i can't reproduce it now, luckily, so it doesn't make much sense trying to debug it now
<TJ-> right, the best kind of bug that dies on its own
<tomreyn> it's probably still there, just not in this current constellation of installed packages.
<lotuspsychje> hey pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> howdy
<pragmaticenigma> testing testing ... is this thing on?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> :p
<pragmaticenigma> looks like I've got fun connectivity issues today... yay!
<lotuspsychje> ask some money back @ isp :p
<lotuspsychje> or..dont download & irc hehe
<daftykins> \o/
<pragmaticenigma> hopefully it's stable now
<nacc> wow, super spam-y in #ubuntu today?
<nacc> not the spam attack, but random users
<tomreyn> looks like
<tomreyn> yay, it's an acer!
<nacc> lol
<nacc> just throw it in the trash :-P
<nacc> (i would never just throw a computer in the trash)
<pragmaticenigma> it usually is when they don't cooperate
<tomreyn> i was thinking it was one of the old netbooks at first, but apparently this is just some rare but well equipped model
<daftykins> netbooks definitely belong in the bin
<daftykins> where 'bin' is an official ewaste recycling point of course (:
<tomreyn> :)
<nacc> daftykins: +1 :)
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<tomreyn> hi
<tomreyn> server-live-installer lvm partitioning bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785321
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1785321 in subiquity "LVM Entire Disk option does not use entire disk" [Undecided,New]
<daftykins> hahaha
<daftykins> did you see the one where if a disk had a partition table already, subiquity would fail?
<tomreyn> no
<daftykins> i think it's all been sorted now though, but it was still present on release of 18.04
<tomreyn> geez, i really hope whoever made that decision to call it stable is on a loooong trip now.
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> lucky that user came to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: could this be related to ltsupgrades holdups?
<lotuspsychje> that commit is 31/7
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: this is really young
<lotuspsychje> right
<tomreyn> i'm not sure how to tell whether this is or will be in an alsa release for bionic
<lotuspsychje> ah he's getting answered in -release
<toto_> hi
<daftykins> lo
<lotuspsychje> what can we do for you toto_
<daftykins> we should sing 'Africa' acapela until we know (:
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: you gonna make an ubuntu circle with me?
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> or dualboot
<daftykins> :D who will be our #3?
<lotuspsychje> you skared him :p
<tomreyn> il parle francais, tu sais...
<lotuspsychje> ahh duh...
<lotuspsychje> we should have seen proxad
<tomreyn> maybe english, too, idk
<daftykins> oh yeah that was the guy in from last night
<tomreyn> oh the one with the finnish ubuntu installation
<tomreyn> <toto_> i have just finish ubuntu 18 installation on my computer
<daftykins> really o0
<daftykins> for those who really want a challenge :D
<tomreyn> i assume they meant 'finished' though
<daftykins> hehe oh right in that sentence, yeah that's not too far wrong i would say :D
<alienated> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<alienated> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hggdh> hum
<daftykins> bug
<daftykins> :)
<hggdh> heh. While it is an eventual spam, I think we are still better off without +r. If it gets more frequent (even though they are being killed) we can go +r for another while.
<tomreyn> there was this other complex mode where only channel ops get spammer but not non-ops. i liked this ;-)
<tomreyn> and it doesn't require +r
<tomreyn> #freenode would know
<hggdh> tomreyn: ends up being similar -- it is a quiet for non-registered, with the +z mode
<hggdh> the end result is, still, non-registered cannot chat
<hggdh> (this is how #freenode is running right now)
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-08-04
<tomreyn> hggdh: no, #freenode is +m, that's not what i meant
<tomreyn> but i forgot the exact mode
<hggdh> tomreyn: they are +mz; this means *everybody* is moderated, and only current ops/voiced can see the posts
<hggdh> tomreyn: a similar (but not so drastic) way is +q $~a, and set the channel +z
<hggdh> then current ops can see the $~a folks (i.e., the un-registered) posts
<hggdh> but registered users can still chat
<hggdh> tomreyn: and yes, I explained it wrong before, sorry
<tomreyn> hggdh: right, that's the mode i meant. thanks for explaining.
<tomreyn> and you're right, that's still a bit over the top
<hggdh> tomreyn: right now we are being hit speoradically; if it gets more intensive, then we should flip +r
<hggdh> tomreyn: and any present Ubuntu member can do it, BTW
<tomreyn> hggdh: yes, that's where fresh blood is ruled out.
<asafniv> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<hggdh> OK. This is it. I am tired
 * DalekSec hacks hggdh's channel.
<DalekSec> ...Meh, being hacked by an American really has no ring to it.
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning
<EriC^> morning all
<Nokaji> Morning EriC^
<EriC^> morning Nokaji
<Nokaji> I must say that overall, I'm enjoying the new 18.04, the relatively easy install/upgrade (fresh install plus re-install of previous settings/proggies) so well done and thanks to the developers
<Nokaji> .... et al
<Nokaji> ... not sure why 'speedy ducplicate finder' would be in the archives ... and a few other 'considerations', but those are fairly inconsequential in the grand scheme of things ... windows was never this easy to install, without major hadaches/losses
<Nokaji> SDF is crippleware - would be nice if the S/W Centre at least stated this
<Nokaji> ...in fact ... there seem to be four similar programmes tht look like the same proggie renamed ... and that do not remove a single duplicate file
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> dead in main today
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> not much action for a saturday
<lotuspsychje> everyone on vacation or swimming :p
<BluesKaj> still hot there lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah the whole week between 30-35c
<lotuspsychje> they promise rain & bit colder next fridays
<lotuspsychje> but its still unsure :p
<tomreyn> can i haz 20°C ? plzzzzz
<BluesKaj> yeah, predicting the weather a week away is iffy
<BluesKaj> even the ##linux chat is slow today
<TJ-> We're getting into European vacation season too
<TJ-> it's got so bad even kernel patches aren't getting signed :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<tomreyn> 39°C predicted for wednesday here
<TJ-> I've relocated to the inside-out room in the garden as my sop to vacations :)
<BluesKaj> sept had really nice weather here last yr, let's hope it recurs
<lotuspsychje> they predict more summers like this
<tomreyn> garden sounds good, gets you some cool fresh air.
<acheronuk> oops
<TJ-> tomreyn: yeah, got cool tiles under my bare feet, breeze coming in from 2 sides. Only downside is the reflections from screen and needing shades on
<tomreyn> sounds good enough
<tomreyn> my choices are between hot, non moving air with no plants, and hot, moving air from an undersized fan, with no plants.
<BluesKaj> it's 8:50AM here, windows are open, and we have a nice breeze thru the house, but it'll warm up by noon
<TJ-> hmmm! "if [[ $RANDOM -ge 16384 ]]; then echo "tomreyn: get outside!"; fi "
<tomreyn> i'm sure bash random can be impinged on somehow
<tomreyn> btw. my 16.04 desktop issues aren't gone
<tomreyn> maybe i should upgrade to 18.04 early, or just reinstall.
<tomreyn> new problems, new fun
<BluesKaj> 18.04 is nice and stable with kde/plasma 5.12.6
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<TJ-> tomreyn: did you break it again? :)
<TJ-> tomreyn: and does it happen to a fresh new user account?
<tomreyn> i thought i had it worked around by switching from lightdm to gdm3, but not. happens with a fresh user account, too.
<TJ-> is this the lost groups? or the lock screen issue?
<tomreyn> i'll just keep on asking about the upgrade availability in all ubuntu channels on an hourly schedule.
<tomreyn> lock screen issue.
<tomreyn> i leave the computer for login enough to make the screen go into power save, then return, press a button, screen powers on, tells me it gets no signal and that it will shut off again soon, shuts off again
<tomreyn> i press ctrl-alt-f1 and the screen + tty are there instantly
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<tomreyn> restart lightdm / gdm3, thus loosing my desktop session, and get the login
<tomreyn> + a new session after login
<TJ-> hmmm, that does sound weird. Sounds like power-management getting confused. When you switch to console can you check the various logs for clues?
<tomreyn> i have this (gnome-shell:4066): Clutter-CRITICAL **: clutter_input_device_get_device_id: assertion 'CLUTTER_IS_INPUT_DEVICE (device)' failed
<tomreyn> not sure it's related, though, but it seems to happen aroudn the time
<tomreyn> gnome-session[4025]: (gnome-shell:4066): Clutter-CRITICAL **: clutter_input_device_get_device_id: assertion 'CLUTTER_IS_INPUT_DEVICE (device)' failed
<tomreyn> thats the full line
<sonicwind> happy Saturday guys
<lotuspsychje> tnx sonicwind
<TJ-> tomreyn: this is with Xorg ?
<tomreyn> TJ-: yes, 16.04.5
<tomreyn> TJ-: and to answer your question, yes i can access logs while on the tty
<BluesKaj> sonicwind, Happy Saturday to you too
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'm wondering if Xorg.0.log and/or /var/log/{lightdm,gdm3}/* might give a clue
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
 * BluesKaj wonders why ubuntu still uses lightdm instead of sddm?
<tomreyn> let me trigger it again, and note doen the exact time
<tomreyn> i forgot triggering it requires me to not use the computer for 10 minutes, and i'm not willing to pause right now ;)
<tomreyn> i'll note down the time next time it happens.-
<TJ-> OK :) do we have a bug number to track it?
<tomreyn> not yet, since i can't really pinpoint anything, yet
<tomreyn> but i filed two  server live installer  bugs last night
<tomreyn> for 18.04
<tomreyn> .1
<lotuspsychje> TJ- is not gonna like those :p
<lotuspsychje> bug 1785321
<ubot5> bug 1785321 in subiquity "LVM Entire Disk option does not use entire disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785321
<tomreyn> this is not mine, but
<tomreyn> ...it is relevant
<TJ-> I've just found a MAJOR bug in Firefox! Cannot edit the address bar URL!
<tomreyn> bug 1785354 and (less importantly) bug 1785356
<ubot5> bug 1785354 in subiquity "/etc/fstab: fs_passno is 0 for all file systems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785354
<ubot5> bug 1785356 in subiquity "Please generate version 4 block device UUIDs, not version 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785356
<lotuspsychje> bugs bugs bugs :p
<tomreyn> TJ-: just klick on links!
<TJ-> I've got the external monitor in portrait orientation... so 1200 pixels wide. The address bar is full of the TLS certificate name and all the fancy gadgets but it has reduced the URL space to 0 pixels
<TJ-> I can see the blinking edit cursor (1 pixel wide?) and that is it
<tomreyn> have you tried to reannage these GUI elements?
<tomreyn> *rearrange
<tomreyn> (but sure, this should not happen by default)
<TJ-> here's what it looks like http://i.imgur.com/U83TYW7.png
<TJ-> all due to it using up all the space for the TLS cert's organisation name
<tomreyn> just remove the search box, or move it to a separate row ;)
<tomreyn> well, this company paid for this advertisement, so... you know...
<tomreyn> why is there blank space to the left and right?
<tomreyn> you should probably remove that
<tomreyn> left of the url bar and right of the search box
<tomreyn> i think i needed to do this, too, when i rearranged those GUI elements in firefox.
<tomreyn> you have what firefox calls "flexible space" there
<tomreyn> also, unless you actuall yuse pocket, you can move this icon off the url bar by right-lciking it
<tomreyn> and last but not least you have pending add-on updates
<lotuspsychje> yeah i would also try movie space
<lotuspsychje> *move
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I just replied to the bug about LVM with an explanation. Basically, user lacking understanding
<TJ-> My point is for new novice users those things aren't going to be known to them. There is a principle of least surprise.
<TJ-> The URL should never be reduced so it cannot be read
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: this user came yesterday to here, we forwarded to server, but its powersj that bugged it
<TJ-> I could get a TLS cert for "Canoncal Group Ltd" and create a fake site - how many would spot the missing "i"
<lotuspsychje> :p
<TJ-> how many would know Canonical is behind launchpad
<TJ-> tomreyn: I remove the spaces from the toolbar, still doesn't reveal the URL. Had to go into reader mode to copy this URL for you... possibly related to your issue  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1245351
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1245351 in Ubuntu GNOME "locking screen will make the monitor enter power saving mode directly (turn off the monitor)" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> TJ-: thanks, but that's not related. i got no background upon return form power saving, just a black screen. and power saving is also not instant but delayed a little (as I configured it)
<TJ-> actually, it loks like this one: Bug #1615286
<ubot5> bug 1615286 in xfce4-settings "xfce - screen turns black after power off/power on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1615286
<TJ-> "Then, when turning the screen back on, it does not work anymore: everything is black, and after a few seconds the monitor reports "no signal"."
<tomreyn> TJ-: about the certificate: you'd first need to found a company named liek this. but i guess this cna be achievable
<TJ-> tomreyn: comment 7 and 8 of that bug should give you a solution
<tomreyn> good find, TJ! this looks exactly like my issue. and i'm on xubuntu
 * tomreyn reading
<TJ-> apparently installing xfce4-settings from Artful solved it in comment 9
<tomreyn> but just the binary. that is.-.. quite the fix...
<TJ-> tomreyn: I've added the Ubuntu/xcfe4-settings to the list of Affects, so if you can add your comment to the bug, we can probably get an SRU sorted out
<TJ-> tomreyn: no, read on, comment 9 about fetching the Artful package
<tomreyn> okay, i can use an eol distro package
<tomreyn> gonna try this
<TJ-> yeah, I was just looking on old-releases for that package
<TJ-> !info xfce4-settings
<ubot5> xfce4-settings (source: xfce4-settings): graphical application for managing Xfce settings. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.4-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 482 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<TJ-> ahhh, universe!
<tomreyn> so no SRU
<TJ-> so this http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xfce4-settings/xfce4-settings_4.12.1-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<tomreyn> ty
<TJ-> tomreyn: if you can confirm that solves it, we can get an SRU organised
<TJ-> I'm in the #xubuntu-devel channel so I can prod folks there about it
<tomreyn> will try, ty
<TJ-> might be worth checking the bionic package works too, if dependencies haven't changed too much
<TJ-> tomreyn: can you "pastebinit <( apt-cache show xfce4-settings)" and I can compare the versioned depends to 18.04 here
<TJ-> oh no matter! doh, I have a 16.04 container
<tomreyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/km7CS4DjvK/
<tomreyn> it's not fully fixed, yet
<tomreyn> but things got better
<tomreyn> what i get now when i return from power saving is a stuck mouse pointer on a black background
<tomreyn> 'now' = with the artful xfce4-settings
<tomreyn> however, when i then ctrl-alt-f1 to tty1 and back to tty7, i get gdm3's login screen and when i login there i think i'm back to the previous session
<tomreyn> i had nothing running in that session previously, so i'm not sure i'm actually backx in the previous session or it started a new one
<tomreyn> trying this now
<TJ-> hmm, 2 major changes only, but probably prevent a straight backport: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KRqMWWV7Kq/
<tomreyn> yeay, this actually works! :)
<TJ-> Yay
<tomreyn> mouse ponter still gets tuck but i can reconnect to my running sesison
<tomreyn> mouse pointer still gets stuck but i can reconnect to my running sesison
<tomreyn> thanks so much, TJ :)
<TJ-> I think I saw mention of another bug with stuck mouse cursor
<tomreyn> okay, so i couldnt use the bionic package
<tomreyn> i'll try switching back to lightdm to see whether this helps with the stuck mouse pointer
<TJ-> tomreyn: not sure, it depends on what xfce4-settings requires.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I'd guess it is possible, just needs someone with knowledge of dbus changes
<tomreyn> 16.04 can't satisfy those dependency changes
<TJ-> and possibly the fonts package
<tomreyn> it works with the package i have now, it is just one package which gets no security support now, i can live with this until i upgrade to 18.04
<tomreyn> the package i have now -> xfce4-settings from artful
<lotuspsychje> !trim | EriC^^
<ubot5> EriC^^: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<EriC^^> cool thanks
<TJ-> tomreyn: comment on the bug and we can get it moving for everyone
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop | EriC^^
<ubot5> EriC^^: ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<lotuspsychje> fortless getting too trolly for me
<lotuspsychje> lol troll gets faulty hardware :p
<tomreyn> TJ-: done, did i miss anythign important?
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/1615286
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1615286 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "xfce - screen turns black after power off/power on" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TJ-> tomreyn: looks good, thanks
<tomreyn> thank *you*
<TJ-> When I get a moment I'll look at the diff between 1804 and 1604 see if a backport makes sense
<tomreyn> by the way i just switched back to lightdm, and tried the same thing there (instead of gdm3). with lightdm, when i return from the screensaver and powered off screen, i also get the stuck mouse pointer on black screen, and can switch TTYs to restore the graphical output. i just don't get a login prompt, but am directly back into my previous session.
<tomreyn> kind of... security fail
<tomreyn> i appreciate your efforts, TJ
<TJ-> tomreyn: that sounds like a typical light-locker problem
<tomreyn> i agree. not the first time it has such issues.
<TJ-> 18.04 has a terible one where if suspend is initiated via lid-close event, on wakeup the GUI remains black, but consoles are fine! Almost like your issue :) So have to manually suspend before closing lid
<TJ-> I did a lot of debugging on that but got lost in the code between several packages and gave up!
<lotuspsychje> how many years that suspend is gonna haunt linux :p
<tomreyn> that's also a nice one
<TJ-> suspend is fine, as is hibernate. the problem is some userspace tools and how they interact
<lotuspsychje> surely top10 question in main..
<TJ-> the main problem is lightdm/light-locker... guess what... Canonical projects that have been mostly abandoned
<TJ-> I've not had that many issues with suspend but it does require you ensure the ACPI side is configured perfectly - a-la acpi_osi etc :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
 * tomreyn has a déja dup^W vu
<lotuspsychje> lol
<tomreyn> TJ-: Fortless' WDC WD20EARX-00PASB0 disk has seen ~ 10x more power cycles than power on days. might be worth asking about.
<tomreyn> but i guess it's just been broken from the start.
<TJ-> tomreyn: yeah, this was a 'brand new' drive from an Internet retailer. I suspect it was a repackaged return
<TJ-> most of them don't know what SMART is or how to check
<tomreyn> based on power on hours and many power cycles this sounds resonable
<tomreyn> i mean: a reasonable assumption
<tomreyn> not reasoinable to resell trash ;)
<tomreyn> but maybe Fortless bought it as refurbished, mint condition
<TJ-> I've known several box-shippers do that. They get a customer return that is "not wanted" don't check it - sometimes don't verify the serial # is the same they sent to the customer, and just return it to stock.
<hggdh> DalekSec: I've been pwned! But by a fellow American, so I guess it indeed is not as effective as an Aussie :-)
<tomreyn> there are just too many returns, i guess i can understand them to a degree. and i think it's okay to resell untested returns (should have checked the serial #s though) as long as you make it clear that you do.
<BluesKaj> hggdh, think that youtube url was an honest mistake, and he pasted the wrong url which was a misdirective without realizing it
<tomreyn> i don't think so
<tomreyn> their nickname was 'r1ck'
<BluesKaj> well.I do
<tomreyn> anyone else would have reviewed what they posted and realized their mistake
<tomreyn> also hggdh seemed to recognize someone
<BluesKaj> too quick to ban IMO
<tomreyn> we can play the game a bit more next time.
<lotuspsychje> hey pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> hello lotus
<hggdh> BluesKaj: with an YT of Rick Whatever singing? Like Stove/Stee*? Why didn't they post a corrected image?
<hggdh> I expect honest mistakes, which are followed by corrections.
<BluesKaj> hggdh, it's a youtube deliberate misdirect, I've seen that before ... I agree that he should have checked the post first
<pragmaticenigma> Steeeve is back?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<hggdh> and ggo.gl is just a URL shortener. Anybody can use it
<pragmaticenigma> someone yesterday or the day before posted a bit.ly link to a private IP address no one could access
<hggdh> BluesKaj: for the record, he went into -ops, and kept the same behaviour.
<pragmaticenigma> goes and looks at the -ops web log
<lotuspsychje> problem is we get such users all day
<lotuspsychje> if they all start posting links
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: yes, I saw it. Not sure why they did it. If it was malware, it was from a l33t, still trying to learn.
<hggdh> they will always post links, it is pretty much the only way to show something
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<pragmaticenigma> At least I know how to "preview" bit.ly link safely... i guess all one has to do is place a "+" at the end. bit.ly will show you the summary page instead of forward you
<hggdh> or you can wget it, which will show you the redirection, ans download whatever. Of course, it is downloading whatever, but via wget, not a browser. YOu can then analyse the download at your leisure
<hggdh> (being somewhat paranoid, I usually do that under a throwaway container/VM instance)
<pragmaticenigma> I did the bitly trick in tor
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: doing the same on goo.gl will give you a summary page of link usage
<pragmaticenigma> nice
<pragmaticenigma> thanks for the tip
<pragmaticenigma> hrmm... interesting... Tor suddenly stopped working on my machine
<TJ-> probably the PC got onion fumes in its ports
<pragmaticenigma> seeing this: /usr/bin/env: ‘./Browser/execdesktop’: Permission denied
<pragmaticenigma> nm
<pragmaticenigma> I know what I did
<pragmaticenigma> oops
<pragmaticenigma> I chmod -x all files in /Downloads
<TJ-> This policykit-1 issue is getting me annoyed. Not only are Debian/Ubuntu on v.105 since 2012, but the git repository doesn't contain the history of upstream so it's hard to compare changes
<pragmaticenigma> !kazam
<sonicwind> great tip above, guys... didn't know about the + thing
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: this is your chance to talk to yaaa
<lotuspsychje> :p
<acheronuk> ha
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i'll let you guide the very long term experienced partition maker while i have some supper. good luck, keeping your sanity.
<leftyfb> lol
<leftyfb> I was about to go relax actually :)
<pauljw> hi everyone
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-08-05
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: oO ;p
<lotuspsychje> you want him?
<leftyfb> nah
<leftyfb> got my own issues I'm dealing with
<lotuspsychje> what you playin with leftyfb
<leftyfb> main server was down for 2 hours(gotta fix monitoring). It was rebooted (don't know why) and I just finished fixing why it came back up without network(stupid -modules packages)
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> what server Os leftyfb
<leftyfb> 16.04.5
<lotuspsychje> found something in the logs?
<leftyfb> I'm not finding anything
<leftyfb> nope
<leftyfb> auth.log, syslog, kern.log, last
<tomreyn> what kind of server is this?
<leftyfb> PowerEdge R310
<leftyfb> Dell
<tomreyn> i guess it'll have some more logs then
<leftyfb> what do you mean?
<tomreyn> the remote out of band managment stuff, can't remember dell's name for it right now
<tomreyn> it probbaly provides some hardware monitoring log
<leftyfb> ipmi/iDrac
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> idrac is what i meant
<leftyfb> sel log
<tomreyn> exactly, nothing there either?
<leftyfb> looking ...
<lotuspsychje> debug logs?
<leftyfb> I started looking for the exact term the moment you started mentioning it :)
<lotuspsychje> or the last command can help?
<leftyfb> nope
<leftyfb> nothing there, only "reboot"
<tomreyn> :-/
<leftyfb> nothing in SEL
<tomreyn> might be better to switch it to not reboot automatically on failure next time
<tomreyn> ..so you can see whats on the console from idrac
<leftyfb> you think a failure caused it to properly reboot(ACPI)?
<tomreyn> well if trhere's nothing in the logs, it sounds like a hardware issue, right? or a kernel issue which could not get logged in time
<leftyfb> reboot   system boot  4.15.0-29-generic Sat Aug  4 18:17:43 2018 - Sat Aug  4 20:51:28 2018  (02:33)
<tomreyn> i think there's an optio in most bioses/uefis to stop the system from getting rebooted / power cycled on failures. it's normalöly enabled. i'm suggesting you might want to disable it.
<leftyfb> that's all I've got
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: ups could rebooted it?
<lotuspsychje> if logs doesnt show anything, we should look external things?
<leftyfb> I don't have any of the apc tools installed
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: can you trigger var log messages from the day?
<lotuspsychje> morning guiverc_d
<leftyfb> trigger? Also, /var/log/messages hasn't been a thing in years. You mean syslog/auth.log
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/MzqjQ4rTMp/
<leftyfb> that's from syslog
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<leftyfb> reboot happened around 18:17 or so .. closer to 18:14 I think
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: what kind of service your server running/purpose?
<leftyfb> apache2 on the host and in a couple lxc containers
<lotuspsychje> should be stable that
<leftyfb> yep
<leftyfb> been doing this stuff for over 20 years :)
<leftyfb> iDrac has a nice "Last Crash Screen" feature, but nothing was captured. I don't think it was a crash though
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: ssh on it? use anti bruteforce?
<leftyfb> yep and yep
<lotuspsychje> checked those attempts yet?
<lotuspsychje> on the time of shutdown
<leftyfb> root has a randomly generated 23 character password that I don't know (on purpose) only accessible via ssh keys from 2 ip address's. I have fail2ban on. ssh running on a non-standard port
<lotuspsychje> check anyway :p
<lotuspsychje> you never know they got in
<leftyfb> oh this is cool as hell
<leftyfb> iDrac saves a recording of the last 3 boot sequences
<lotuspsychje> aha
<tomreyn> well, some may like it, others may hate it
<tomreyn> there's also https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html
<tomreyn> but i assume you'll know
<leftyfb> if someone "got in" to ssh via a non-standard port using my private key and somehow spoofed the 2 ip address's that's allowed, one of which is local, there's no way in hell they left any sort of tracks
<tomreyn> the @ characters in your log make it look like a kernel crash
<leftyfb> tomreyn: that's what I was thinking.
<leftyfb> oh man, it shows me logging in to the local console and troubleshooting for a bit. Cool as shit
<tomreyn> scary as shit :P
<leftyfb> I love it
<leftyfb> it's a dedicated interface on my LAN, not accessible to the outside
<leftyfb> different VLANs
<tomreyn> that's probably fine. i just don't like the idea of having the host OS effectively run in a sandbox with lots of security cameras and some other operating systems around it, where you have no idea what their limits are, how they work, and how they may be susceptible to compromise, too.
<leftyfb> I'm partial to OOB BMC's
<lotuspsychje> !info watchdog
<ubot5> watchdog (source: watchdog): system health checker and software/hardware watchdog handler. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.15-2 (bionic), package size 81 kB, installed size 263 kB
<leftyfb> it was sort of my thing when I worked at Canonical :)
<lotuspsychje> could be usefull too, but not sure if it can go in the past
<tomreyn> i like to have OOBs, i just want them to be well defined, well designed, and most of all sully open source and fully documented.
<leftyfb> I think iDrac meets most, if not all of those
<lotuspsychje> kk
<leftyfb> especially since it fully complies with ipmi
<tomreyn> luckily we'll likely get this in the years to come.
<tomreyn> idrac is proprietary, not open source, not documented (in terms of hardware and software), afaik.
<lotuspsychje> i like lynis system scan too, but thats if you a bit more paranoid :p
<tomreyn> well, libre software was not on my requirements list.
<leftyfb> I really gotta setup another nagios server
<leftyfb> another day ... gonna call it a night
<lotuspsychje> nite leftyfb
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: next time, donate to lotus computers ok? https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/08/elementary-os-hires-cassidy-james
<lotuspsychje> pm for my bank account
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: looking.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Must be a trend started ... as the GNOME Foundation aslo recently got a donation that enabled paid staffing .
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> next: lotus computers :p
<lotuspsychje> i understand when you retire, you dont know what to do with all your money :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I smell a fallacy somewhere :P
<lotuspsychje> haha
<Bashing-om> I would be greatly pleased with a small donation of a Ryzen7 box :P
<lotuspsychje> yeah sure, how about 10 with million $
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Well, yeah ..if ya gonna wish .... wish *BIG* .
<lotuspsychje> to be able to help volunteers, we need a good machine right??
 * lotuspsychje hope that donate guy reads the ubuntu logs
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Consider how much smoother my work flow would be with modern hardware ... now that would be support :)
<lotuspsychje> yes!
<lotuspsychje> wb pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> alo
<lotuspsychje> been going slow
<pragmaticenigma> that'd be a nice change of pace
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<tomreyn> good morning lotuspsychje ;)
<tomreyn> you just joined a few mins before i did ;)
<lotuspsychje> hey tomreyn had a nice night :p
<tomreyn> err after
<tomreyn> yes, full 6 hours
<lotuspsychje> too hot again?
<tomreyn> sorry, missed your response, LP. not too hot, maybe too much daylight ;)
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<tomreyn> not yet
<lotuspsychje> haha
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> hey there BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<JimBuntu> Hita BluesKaj . Great morning to you and yours!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu, thanks...the same to you and yours :-)
<lotuspsychje> hey pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> hey
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: support steady today
<pragmaticenigma> only on for a moment
<lotuspsychje> sure tyt, have a coffee :p
<pragmaticenigma> can't ... got places to be, things to do
<pragmaticenigma> I do not understand how someone things a support channel is the appropriate place to talk about their misives on flash
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: <amagard> Hi folks. Anyone any hint why Flash Plyaer won't work on my ubuntu 18.04, neither in Firefox nor Chromium web browser ?
<lotuspsychje> was his origin question
<pragmaticenigma> perhaps, but the commentary after wasn't OT
<lotuspsychje> true
<lotuspsychje> ppl think when flash works in windows, everything is ok
<pragmaticenigma> Also, flash is not insecure, regular updates are provided when vulnerabilities are found. Personally, I don't have it installed on my machines, only because adobe is pulling the plug 2020 (unless they're like microsoft and extend it another X years while companies finally remove it from their sites)
<pragmaticenigma> If I desperately need flash for something, I have google chrome installed, which includes their sandboxed implementation
<lotuspsychje> flash is widely abused
<lotuspsychje> but hey alot of apps got 0day exploits
<pragmaticenigma> it is, but to out-right dismiss it as vulnerable is spreading FUD in my mind. I have only ever been stung by flash once, and it was my own doing. I honestly believe a person has to really try to find a way to get their computer compromised these days.
<lotuspsychje> i dont agree with that
<lotuspsychje> windows boxes are like full of malware just by browsing the web
<lotuspsychje> i always warn users for using bad protocols
<lotuspsychje> vnc,ftp,flash,..
<lotuspsychje> ssh when not protected gets hammered 24/7 also
<pragmaticenigma> I still call FUD on that... I have several windows boxes that I maintain for family. They only run Window's Defender full time, and I run other programs once a month. These machines are more or less vanilla installs with updates installed regularly.
<lotuspsychje> its not because its updated, they are not infected
<lotuspsychje> i would call it reality instead of fud
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: you just made the claim that owning a windows machine is vulnerable
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: depends from the owner
<lotuspsychje> but alot of owners are infected yes
<pragmaticenigma> that's not a fault of the machine if the owner is doing bad things. computer do as they're told
<pragmaticenigma> they're not sentient... yet
<lotuspsychje> the owners choice is also the Os
<lotuspsychje> scan any windows pc with malwarebytes and youl get 500 hits
<lotuspsychje> unless the owner maintains his Os a bit
<pragmaticenigma> I don't agree with that generalization
<lotuspsychje> then there are rootkits, virusses,browser exploits and scanners 24/7
<lotuspsychje> the world is one big scanning warzone, thats reality mate
<lotuspsychje> not a general statement
<lotuspsychje> same for android..playstore is a joke full of malware
<lotuspsychje> ive been warning my customers dont use pc banking on android
<pragmaticenigma> okay, i'm out ... this conversation is fruitless and really taking a turn for the worse
<lotuspsychje> later ;)
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: server back in business?
<leftyfb> it was last night, pretty quickly. I was just trying to find out the "why"
<lotuspsychje> kk
<leftyfb> I cringe thinking of all the packages someone_ has installed from ppa's, manually or from source.
<daftykins> :)
<leftyfb> and there we go
<mwsb> Arch is still the best server os. It's just minimal and you know it's flaws
<leftyfb> mwsb: It's nice to have an opinion isn't it?
<mwsb> It's a fact. daftykins knows
<leftyfb> mwsb: incorrect
<daftykins> xD
<leftyfb> <someone_> leftyfb I solved the problem, I have downloaded all .deb files from pkgs.org and after I installed them to take place of oibaf files, I executed sudo apt -f install and that is it and everything is perfect now ."
 * leftyfb sigh
<leftyfb> some people just refuse to listen/learn and are just hell bent on making a mess
<daftykins> xD
<tomreyn> BenderRodriguez: connection issues?
<daftykins> time to sort 'em :)
<tomreyn> not happening
<daftykins> hmm?
<tomreyn> its ok-ish, he got kicked, but only after he bragged about how he rickrolled folks, follewed by much discussion in #ubuntu, followed by more discussion in #ubunutu-ops. so he was able to deal his damge, which trolls consider winning. like he did twice yesterday, and the day besfore.
<daftykins> this is the guy above? or someone else
<tomreyn> no, no. its this person now called 'rekt' in #ubuntu
<tomreyn> previously rooik
<daftykins> ah
<tomreyn> the only way to deal with such classic trolls is to kickban them immediately, leaving an explanatory (ban) message for the rest of the channel. since only then they can't do harm, can't disrupt, can't score in what they consider to be a game.
<daftykins> *shrug* glad to not encounter such anymore
<tomreyn> how do you do that? got his isp on ignore?
<daftykins> i'm not in that channel
<tomreyn> oh :) a hideous approach to solve this issue ;)
<daftykins> oh it's not from choice :)
<daftykins> this is why i often ask what's going on in there, can't see for myself
<tomreyn> i see
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-07-29
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello... struggling with an NFS export issue on Ubuntu
<Mr_Cyclops> .
<Mr_Cyclops> I have two directories /abc/m1 and /abc/m2
<Mr_Cyclops> both are individual mount points
<Mr_Cyclops> when I export /abc via NFS, contents of m1 and m2 are not visible on the nfs client
<Mr_Cyclops> what am I missing? :-/
<Bashing-om> Mr_Cyclops: Support in the #ubuntu channel :) Here is co-ordination and such stuff,
<Mr_Cyclops> oh, ok :) tx Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Mr_Cyclops: small thing to direct to proper help :P
<Mr_Cyclops> always helps :) Cheers!
<marcoagpinto> Heya!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EoflaOE> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> ok here, how about you?
<EoflaOE> I am doing fine
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj!!! Hello!
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> I am just a little demon! >:)
 * lotuspsychje runs away fast
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: hey hey! :))))
<hggdh> tomreyn: !gootlog added
<hggdh> argh!
<hggdh> bootlog
<lotuspsychje> !bootlog
<ubot5> To get a more verbose log of the boot process, add the following !kernelparm: debug systemd.log_level=info
<lotuspsychje> nice tnx hggdh
<tomreyn> hggdh: thank you!
<pragmaticenigma> I like gootlog more hggdh ... please add it!
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: after the typo, I thought of adding grootlog is <reply> I am Groot
<pragmaticenigma> yes! do it!
<hggdh> heh
<Bashing-om> UWN589 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue589 :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-07-30
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<marcoagpinto> Hi!
<luna> hi
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj!!!!!
<marcoagpinto> Hello my dear brother!
<marcoagpinto> >:) <- it is me, the cola demon
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> over an hour to install a MS update :(
<BluesKaj> their repos are always too busy for a fast DL, one of the major reasons why i dropped Windows, constantly updating and using up resources.
<BluesKaj> tuesday, the MS update/upgrade day
<marcoagpinto> yes
<marcoagpinto> but now they also update on other days
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> it has happened
<BluesKaj> yes
<EoflaOE> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> BluesKaj: How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> ok here  EoflaOE, and you?
<EoflaOE> I am doing well
<immu> hi all
<lotuspsychje> hi
<immu> hi @lotuspsychje
<immu> hi @BluesKaj
<immu> how many are running on the wayland session
<lotuspsychje> not me
<BluesKaj> hi immu, wayland is still out of the picture for me on kde/plasma
<immu> @lotuspsychje, i tried installing 18.04 LTS but i found it to be slow and a gedit error made me move to 19.04
<immu> @BluesKaj, why so?
<BluesKaj> immu, can you read "buggy"  :-)
<BluesKaj> immu, no need for @ on irc
<tomreyn> with gnome-shell, wayland is mostly usable, but there are some issues, still, including performance issues.
<immu> BluesKaj, oh yes i forgot lol
<immu> brb switching to X
<immu> BluesKaj i am back
<immu> X is better as on Wayland synaptic won't launch
<tomreyn> immu: try running it with pkexec
<immu> tomreyn, i have switched to X session
<tomreyn> ok
<immu> nice to see people here talking
<Walex> it will take another 5 years for Wayland/Weston to be usable.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think it will take 5 years to be usable... The hardest part of the adoption to Wayland is the graphics drivers, which the proprietary ones haven't been fast on updating to support Wayland
<immu> how many are upgrading to 19.10?
<lotuspsychje> immu: 19.10 is still in developing
<lotuspsychje> immu: aka, not yet reccomended to upgrade
<immu> when it arrives that is?
<lotuspsychje> immu: ubuntu codenames contain the year and month
<lotuspsychje> immu: 19 . 10  2019, october
<immu> thanks lotuspsychje
<immu> anyplace where we can track the development of 19.10
<nacc> immu: #ubuntu+1
<immu> nacc, thanks
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: thanks for the OMG link about gnome-software
<lotuspsychje> np TJ-
<lotuspsychje> if anyone wants, i got a flooding ##techrss where alot of linux/ubuntu news going
<TJ-> Might make things easier if these are compartmentalised (deb vs snap) but the article seems to be suggesting gnome-software might be completely dropped
<lotuspsychje> really unsure where they will head
<lotuspsychje> ermine & flamingo might tell :p
<TJ-> It looks like more NIH/walled-garden/pay-us type strategy
<tomreyn> yes, sadly
<EoflaOE> hi tomreyn
<tomreyn> and hi EoflaOE
<immu> both gnome and ubuntu devs are fighting for snap
<lotuspsychje> hey EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> hi lotuspsychje
<tomreyn> TJ-: which article did you read there? this one? https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Snap-Store-Start
<tomreyn> oh you said "OMG link", so probably omgubuntu.co.uk
<immu> brb boys
<bittin> Do the Ubuntu Desktop Team, still has irc meetings at this time?
<lotuspsychje> !meetings
<ubot5> Team meetings are held in #ubuntu-meeting - See « /msg ubot5 logs » for transcripts.
<bittin> lotuspsychje: seems to be silent there, maybe its canceled this week as people are on the sprint in Canad?
<bittin> *Canada
<lotuspsychje> not sure sorry
<lotuspsychje> dont participate myself
<bittin> same only saw it on the Fridge Calendar
<bittin> but people are 20 minutes late, so guess it might be canceled
<tomreyn> they hold their meetings in their -desktop channel: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-07-30-13.34.moin.txt
<tomreyn> it took place some hours ago
<bittin> tomreyn: ah guess my Google Calender import imported it the wrong timezone or they moved it then oh well thanks
<bittin> tomreyn: lotuspsychje: Watching Macbreak Weekly now, but bookmarked to read later
<tomreyn> bittin: yw. their previous meeting (last week) took place around the same time of day.
<immu> what kernel version are they tracking for 19.10
<sarnold> version '5.2.0-9.10' is in -proposed
<immu> anyplace where we can track development of 19.10
<lotuspsychje> immu: nacc already told you
<lotuspsychje> immu: did you forget already?
<immu> the channel
<lotuspsychje> yes
<immu> yeah i joined that
<immu> i meant like a website?
<lotuspsychje> immu: the schedule is in the topic
<immu> lotuspsychje, thanks done
<immu> sorry for the trouble the excitment gets me sometimes
<sarnold> immu: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/eoan-changes/
<immu> thanks sarnold
<lotuspsychje> immu: planning to install at release?
<immu> yup lotuspsychje q
<lotuspsychje> cool
<immu> u lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> immu: we have alot of 19.10 testers already saying it works like a charm on 5.2
<EoflaOE> I am doing 19.10 on both my old PC and a vm in a new one
<lotuspsychje> hows your finding EoflaOE ?
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: I found one issue related to "Show Details" about Firefox that says "Unable to find firefox.desktop"
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: think i saw a bug on that
<lotuspsychje> or was that yours?
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: I have reported it to Launchpad.
<lotuspsychje> ah right, thats why :p
<EoflaOE> Yes.
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: did it get confirmed yet?
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Looking at the bug report and coming back.
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox ermine
<ubot5> 'ermine' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<lotuspsychje> 68.0.1+build1-0ubuntu2
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: The status of my bug report is confirmed.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<EoflaOE> So the bug affected multiple users. And it's confirmed. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> whats the ID again EoflaOE ?
<EoflaOE> ID: eofla | Name: EoflaOE
<daftykins> bug number
<tomreyn> bug 1837392
<ubot5> bug 1837392 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) ""unable to find firefox.desktop" when clicking "Show Details" on the Firefox menu (top)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1837392
<lotuspsychje> tnx :p
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: You are welcome
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: did you test this on other packages like #2 says, vlc for example?
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Currently not, since I didn't install affected packages yet.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: just tested on a VM
<lotuspsychje> also affected here
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: With which apps?
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: well its on a live, just tested FF
<lotuspsychje> lets cee others
<lotuspsychje> *see
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: OK, return me a list of affected packages when finished.
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: thunderbird also not
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Then there is a problem on Ubuntu Software (gnome-software) then.
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: livepatch, same
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: OK. Any other packages like GIMP?
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: im on a live
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: OK.
<lotuspsychje> my gnome seems not to like gnome-boxes too much lol
<lotuspsychje> freezes the vm after a while
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Is this considered a bug?
<lotuspsychje> not sure yet, think things went better when i actually installed 19.10 in gnome-boxes, not as a live
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: OK. I will test Ubuntu Budgie 19.10 on a second VM on my new PC and see if there are bugs.
<EoflaOE> Hello Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Good day to you :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Thanks. How is your day?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Well - considering our house electric situation - and no AC and the heat of summer and my COPD condition -- So long as I can irc, not to shabby at all :P
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. In the morning in my timezone, the electricity kept going on/off from 10:00 AM until 11AM
<EoflaOE> On 10 min, Off 15 min, on 5 min, and so on...
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Majorpain . ^ happend here I have to go and re-do my bios settings as all reverts back to defaults.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: I usually plug off both my PCs on the night and replug them on the morning. When the electricity is gone, both PCs survive, and won't reset anything in the BIOS to defaults.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: I get the house fuse tomorrow - then see what all the damage from low voltage is :(
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Do you have voltage regulator? I have one.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Battewry died in my UPS - have not replaced it to this time .
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: When you can, replace.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: That is the plan :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK.
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-07-31
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: what? You exited a few hours ago and already slept?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lotuspsychje> i had my sleep yeah
<marcoagpinto> I will try to sleep at 8am... mum was shouting at me to go to bed, but I am working on the GB speller and thesis
<marcoagpinto> I can't sleep
<lotuspsychje> drink more cola :p
<marcoagpinto> hey hey
<marcoagpinto> that is what I am doing
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> how did you guess?
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh... another subchapter revised
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> just some three or for left in the first chapter
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> for=four*
<lordievader> Good morning
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<luna> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<EoflaOE> Hello BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> hey EoflaOE
<BluesKaj> hi EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje and BluesKaj: Hello, How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> just fine, having morning coffee atm, helps me wake up
<lotuspsychje> all good here, chill afternoon on irc :p
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje and BluesKaj: Nice. I am doing fine
<BluesKaj> how about you, EoflaOE?
<EoflaOE> BluesKaj: I am doing fine.
<EoflaOE> Have you seen my blog?
<lotuspsychje> new post?
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Yes, this time, about my bug report.
<lotuspsychje> interesting, feel free to share
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Thanks.
<EoflaOE> Link: https://eofla.wordpress.com/2019/07/31/my-first-bug-finding-on-ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine/
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj! Hello!
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: Hello
<marcoagpinto> hey hey hey
<BluesKaj> hey marcoagpinto
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: How are you doing?
<marcoagpinto> I am working on my thesis :)
<marcoagpinto> and you?
<EoflaOE> I am doing fine, running Ubuntu 19.10 and Lubuntu 19.10
<lotuspsychje> looks good EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Thanks. When I download Ubuntu Budgie 19.10, I will install it and see if it has bugs somewhere.
<BluesKaj> I haven't seen any serious bugs at all on Kubuntu 19.10, this dev OS is more stable than some official releases of the past few yrs
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: wich software centre does kubuntu use these days?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: bashing-om also confirmed he didnt cross much bugs on ermine yet
<BluesKaj> it's still discover, but I still use muon as my reference
<BluesKaj> most of my app installs, which are not many, are by the konsole, but for reference info muon does the job without all the gui bloat of discover
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> probably it doesnt have 'details' to click like EoflaOE bug?
<EoflaOE> I install software mostly by "apt" and sometimes looking at "Synaptic."
<BluesKaj> muon has details like, technical, dependencies, etc
<leftyfb> wtf was that all about?
<tomreyn> the chat about different apt frontends?
<tomreyn> or this? <squirt> Leaving #ubuntu by alien64's Request
<leftyfb> tomreyn: the latter
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i guess we could ask either of them, and point out the bot rules. I was wondering, too. But on the other hand, if it's a single occurence, i don't care much.
<tomreyn> it's probably just a noisy bouncer
<leftyfb> looking back, it looks like alien64 is a bit of a troll
<hggdh> squirt IS alien64
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-08-01
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<marcoagpinto> Heya
<marcoagpinto> the demon!
<lordievader> Good morning
<luna> hi
<lordievader> Hey luna
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<luna> lordievader: alright
<ducasse> good morning
<luna> morning
<EoflaOE> helllo
<marcoagpinto> morning, guys
<EoflaOE> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey luna EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje hello
<marcoagpinto> I have been working on LanguageTool: https://github.com/languagetool-org/languagetool/commits/master
<marcoagpinto> :)
<EoflaOE> nice marcoagpinto.
<EoflaOE> What is it?
<OerHeks> kernel 5.0.0.23 update made me boot in recovery mode and use the dpkg fix option, both machines https://usn.ubuntu.com/4069-2/
<marcoagpinto> EoflaOE: A grammar checker for LibreOffice, Firefox and others
<EoflaOE> marcoagpinto: nice.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: downloading & installing...gonna test right away
<lotuspsychje> 300mb oof!
<lotuspsychje> cross my fingers!
<lordievader> Does that include modules?
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje welcome back
<marcoagpinto> what?! A 300 MB update for the Kernal?
 * lordievader just compiled 5.2.5: 14M for the kernel, 250M for the modules.
<marcoagpinto> Kernel*
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: big troubles so it seems
<lotuspsychje> reaching to desktop with crazy flickering
<lotuspsychje> booting 4.18.0-24-generic works
<lotuspsychje> is there a bug already?
<OerHeks> nope
<OerHeks> just boot recovery mode, use the dpk option to fix packages
<OerHeks> c/dpkg
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: lets hope they on this already, got a lot of hwe customers
<OerHeks> if this is your fix, we file a bugreport
<lotuspsychje> ok lets try
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: How's it going?
<lotuspsychje> wich kernel you on OerHeks
<OerHeks> Andy-HP:~$ uname -a
<OerHeks> Linux Andy-HP 5.0.0-23-generic #24~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 29 16:12:28 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> andy@Andy-HP:~$
<lotuspsychje> kk
<EoflaOE> hi OerHeks
<OerHeks> yeah, i have some cruft that does not want to autoremove
<OerHeks> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N2NZ7mmJ2M/
<lotuspsychje> 5.0.0-23-generic booted after dpkg recoverymode, but backlight doesnt work anymore
<lotuspsychje> Fn keys dont react
<OerHeks> normal resolution?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<OerHeks> i had low resolution too, reboot fixed that
<lotuspsychje> lets try another
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: How's the backlight?
<lotuspsychje> not good, reboot gives me flicker again
<lotuspsychje> back to 4.18.-25
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: OK.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: i presume its backlight flickering issue for me
<OerHeks> i checked first with live iso, nothing to fix with partitions
<OerHeks> i guess your gpu dkms is not build ?
<lotuspsychje> intel grafix
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: does the -release guys know about this yet?
<OerHeks> your journalctl -b -1 from the previous boot # comes in handy now
<OerHeks> i run the amd 5450
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ok talked to them, if we file a bug, forward to #ubuntu-kernel
<lotuspsychje> nothing known yet
<lotuspsychje> i gota split in 10min
<lotuspsychje> bbl OerHeks
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: what is "bbl"?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: informed apw in -kernel
<lotuspsychje> be back later
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Thanks
<tomreyn> moar details needed on your kernel issues, plz
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje and Oerheks: could you file a bug report if there's an issue with the 18.04 HWE image update to linux 5.x, please?
<tomreyn> + anyone affected
<tomreyn> that is an issue which goes beyond what is stated in the "ATTENTION" paragraph on https://usn.ubuntu.com/4069-2/
<OerHeks> still determining what exactly happened
<OerHeks> no linux-generic on this system
<BluesKaj> odd, I'm running the 5.2.0-8-generic kernel here without any problems
<OerHeks> this is specific 18.04.2 hwe kernel update to 5.0.0-23
<BluesKaj> ok
<tomreyn> i've been on hwe-edge for a while, so didn't run into this.
<BluesKaj> and this is VB related too, so who knows what it could be
<tomreyn> but i'm on 5.0.0-20 now, haven't booted into 5.0.0-23 yet.
<tomreyn> maybe it's really just about the need to regenerate vbox modules.
<BluesKaj> thta's why I avoid VMs, nothing but trouble IME
<BluesKaj> I suspect some users run VMs because they can, not because they need them :-)
<lordievader> Or you go for kvm/qemu. Most of the virtio drivers are pre-installed.
<lordievader> No need to recompile modules or anything.
<tomreyn> it's just a little less convenient if you're into mice and GUIs.
<tomreyn> i thnk the vbox packages in ubuntu have a lot of issues. those from vbox.org work fine for me for the very most part.
<tomreyn> but i don't do secure boot
<lordievader> Mice and gui's work fine in kvm (with spice anyways).
<tomreyn> yes, but not for setting VMs up. there are GUIs, but they're not as good.
<lordievader> You mean like virt-manager?
<tomreyn> yes, virt-manager, gnome-boxes
<lordievader> Yeah, those tools could be better. Then again, I rarely use them.
<tomreyn> desktop virtualization is a bit of a weird concept, i give you that ;)
<lordievader> Erm... yes
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, isn't secure boot meant for windows only?
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: no
<lordievader> No, Linux can do it too.
<tomreyn> it's a uefi feature. any OS can (choose to) support it.
<BluesKaj> I have it disabled , since i thought it was problematic
<tomreyn> i think windows 10 required uefi and uefi secure boot support from 'windows 10 compatible' platforms.
<tomreyn> so that was what pushed for mainboard producers to introduce support for it.
<tomreyn> 'proper' secure boot support in ubuntu is still somewhat young. and it's generally not that easy to get right when there are changes.
<BluesKaj> well, windows needs as much security as it can muster anyway :-)
<tomreyn> "secure boot" is another terrible misnomer. a better name would have been "firmware authenticated boot".
<tomreyn> and then your firmware is a big proprietary blob most of the time
<EoflaOE> hello
<BluesKaj> 'Morning EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Good morning BluesKaj
<tomreyn> hmm, no issues for me going from 5.0.0-20 to 5.0.0-23
<lotuspsychje> ok lets see whats going on here now..
<lotuspsychje> from a -23 in recoverymode: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/98jBCTpmhb/
<EoflaOE> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EoflaOE
<lotuspsychje> im gonna try to file the bug against linux, from recoverymode here, as i cant access desktop with normal boot
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Thanks for making bug report and making Ubuntu better.
<lotuspsychje> ok, this is whats happening to me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe/+bug/1838644
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1838644 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Booting into desktop results in flickering" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: ^
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: Saw your bug report and commented. However I am not affected.
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOE: its kind of you, but not sure this is very helpful to do in bugs, perhaps keep the space free for debugging more?
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje: OK.
<lotuspsychje> lets test the nuc now..
<lotus|NUC> cross fingers
<lotus|NUC> nuc seems fine
<lotus|NUC> lotuspsychje@NUC:~$ uname -a
<lotus|NUC> Linux NUC 5.0.0-23-generic #24~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 29 16:12:28 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<EoflaOE> Nice
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1838601
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1838601 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel update 5.0.0-23 breaks scroll mouse in xorg" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> lets c what happens in wayland
<lotuspsychje> been able to select wayland at gdm, but both gdm and wayland also flickering
<tomreyn> the latest from #ubuntu-devel: <gaughen> Apologies all, the [18.04.3] point release is delayed. it will not happen today, there were issues found in kernel testing.
<tomreyn> currently plans are to release on 2019-08-08, but this is pending confirmation.
<EoflaOE> hello lotuspsychje
<jink> Hellotuspsychje.
<lotuspsychje> howdy
<EoflaOE> hello jink and lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> updated bug #1838644
<ubot5> bug 1838644 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Booting into desktop results in flickering" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838644
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: the i915 driver isn't loading according to the dmesg you've attached
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: yes i know, as i can only boot into recoverymode
<lotuspsychje> the flickering prevents me doing anything
<lotuspsychje> no tty, no gdm, no desktop
<lotuspsychje> both on xorg & wayland
<TJ-> SSH?
<lotuspsychje> or can i make startup command dmesg > dmesg.txt ?
<TJ-> you can grab the last log when it flickered using "journalctl -k -b -1" or similar
<TJ-> use "journalctl --list-boots" to find the correct "-1" to refer to a boot that flickered
<lotuspsychje> hm only june boots there
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: catched one: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bmsVjhmhSk/
<TJ-> add it to the bug report, quote the last line which reveals the error
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> added
<lotuspsychje> food time first
<tomreyn> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/documentation/how-report-bugs and several bug reports discussing "[drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun" errors suggest booting with    drm.debug=0x1e log_buf_len=4M    to get more debug output. apprently this error message is more of a symptom than a hint on the root cause.
<tomreyn> * a *common* symptom
<TJ-> tomreyn: correct, and that suggestion is a great way to capture the detail required to diagnose it
<tomreyn> it's good to have someone around who actually *knows* such things :)
<tomreyn> (i just copy and paste)
<TJ-> the i915 driver is becoming like the iwlwifi driver... they're show-horning functionality for so many different chipsets into the single driver they're breaking it frquently
<EoflaOE> lotuspsychje hi
<tomreyn> yes, that's not healthy. we can handle multiple module names very well.
<lotuspsychje> didnt hear any customers yet...
<lotuspsychje> most of them are on bionic hwe
<lotuspsychje> https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-linux-5-0-kernel-hwe-security-update-for-ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-526921.shtml
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: maybe you can support them by providing more debugging info as discussed above (if you have time for this)
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: support who
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: "any customers"
<tomreyn> as well as the devs looking into it, i guess
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: my customers are mostly novice ubuntu users, i chosen LTS and tweaked this way, they dont need to search much anymore
<lotuspsychje> dont think they will comprehend what grub is
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: but the devs & bugs i always will support on lts :p
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: okay, what i mean to say is that *if* we can assume there is a somewhat generic issue with this kernel image which affects users of (probably specific generations of) intel GPUs then those users would benefit from someone affected and experienced enough to provide debug info to the developers so they can identify the root cause and craft a fix.
<tomreyn> i don't mean to argue, though.
<lotuspsychje> i know i know
<tomreyn> :) ok
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: i filed the bug today, and co-operated with the dev handling, if thats what you mean
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/documentation/how-report-bugs and several bug reports discussing "[drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun" errors suggest booting with    drm.debug=0x1e log_buf_len=4M    to get more debug output. apprently this error message is more of a symptom than a hint on the root cause.
<tomreyn> i'm suggesting to produce another log while booting with    drm.debug=0x1e log_buf_len=4M    !kernelparm
<tomreyn> ...and to attach it to the bug report
<lotuspsychje> ah gotya, missed that part sorry
<tomreyn> no worries, i just didn't know whether you missed it or just had no time to spend on it. ;)
<tomreyn> got to go, ttyl
<lotuspsychje> enjoy
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn TJ- updated bug #1838644
<ubot5> bug 1838644 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Booting into desktop results in flickering" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838644
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: did you get flickering when that log was captured?
<lordcirth> PSA: linux-generic-hwe-18.04 got updated to 5.0 recently, and 5.0 kernels cause problems with ZFS.
<lordcirth> Namely, significant performance drops, though it should be stable.
<lordcirth> Though apparently there's a patch to reimplement the SIMD checksumming in the ZoL codebase, so that might be fixed already. Not sure what ZFS versions it's in
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: new (read: unexperienced) ubuntu desktop and server users are more likely to install snaps rather than apt / debian packages anyways, so you might want to examine the 'trust model' of that rather
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, yeah, im going to read upon snaps. i remember that snaps create a loopback device for each application, maybe that adds security too
<tomreyn> read it again, you're remembering this wrong.
<jeremy31> snaps are only as trustworthy as the source
<tomreyn> and you can't really tell who the source is
<sarnold> the apparmor policy and the seccomp policy provide security; the squashfs delivery system is just a delivery system though :)
<sarnold> whether apparmor and seccomp policies in place provide sufficient security for your goals is still something you ought to decide after reading more about it
<seven-eleven> gotcha, so the loopback is only to mount squashfs
<sarnold> yeah
<tomreyn> it's a loop mount (mount -o loop), not a loopback (network) device.
<seven-eleven> mhm right
<jeremy31_> How do you get an IPv6 address that ends with dead beef?
<tomreyn> you request it from your nearest butchARIN
<OerHeks> c0f:fee for me
<tomreyn> 3 character hex costs extra, though
<jeremy31_> My ISP doesn't even support IPv6 yet
<tomreyn> :-/
<tomreyn> i got a /64 at home
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-08-02
<tomreyn> hmm, no 18.04.3 postponement message at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/ yet - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule still says 2019-08-01 - probably tomorrow then
 * tomreyn zzz
<sarnold> tomreyn: hah, I went looking through #ubuntu-release logs.. got directed to #ubuntu-devel logs .. and the conversation was with *you* :)
<sarnold> tomreyn: I read these as suggesting that it'll be *next* week, not today
<tomreyn> sarnold: okay, *almost* in bed now ;) so i'm just pointing out that (while i'm aware the release will be delayed, since this was indeed discussed in #ubuntu-devel - i also asked whether there'd be a postponement announcement - and the plan was to send one, but there is none - at least not yet - and the release schedule still states it'll release on the past day.
<tomreyn> maybe i'm just nit picking, yould just like to have some (non irc) statement i could pass on.
<tomreyn> s/yould just/I would just prefer/
<tomreyn> sarnold: and re-reading what you just said here, maybe you're just joking aboiut how you misunderstood something and i'm just too tired to get this. ;-)
<tomreyn> either way, bon nuit.
<sarnold> tomreyn: good morning :) by the time you read this I'll have asked someone to post somethiong more formal :)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<marcoagpinto> Heya!!!
<immu> hi....
<RikMills> tomreyn: well, it's not now plausible to get the QA done on images for a release before middle of next week IMO, even if release declares the ones being prepared good for testing
<lotuspsychje> hey TJ-
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: yes, that dmesg was on the flickering boot -23
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: ahhh, has tjalt's kernel builds located the issue yet?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: im currently testing Linux Rootbox 5.0.0-rc1 #12 and now learning what bisect is..
<TJ-> I'm only here trying to solve a failure of 'systemctl suspend' so I can travel - I'm 1.5 hours behind schedule right now, grrr
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: you fixxed your -23 bug?
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, by booting recovery & using the dpkg option to check packages
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> didnt see new users reporting things for now..
<lotuspsychje> im still working on mine
<jeremy31> lotuspsychje: do you have the flicker without having nomodeset in grub?
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31: yes, thats the original issue, update to 5.0.0.23 without nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> nomodeset, works without flickering, but backlight dont work then
<jeremy31> And you have Intel UHD 620?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<jeremy31> Not much in the changelog from -21 to -23
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31: i went from 4.18 to 5.0.0.23 (hwe)
<lotuspsychje> so didnt test -21
<lotuspsychje> maybe its all related to kernel 5?
<jeremy31> It could be, I have a 620 but am still using 4.15
<lotuspsychje> feel free to risk your system :p
<jeremy31> I might try 5.0.0-12 and see if it works,, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1824216 might be the cause
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1824216 in linux (Ubuntu Disco) "Linux 5.0 black screen on boot, display flickers (i915 regression with certain laptop panels)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> lemme read, looks promising
<jeremy31> Got to head to work
<lotuspsychje> have fun jeremy31
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tomreyn> sarnold: good morning, and thanks! :)
<tomreyn> RikMills: hey there, thanks for your reply. i'm not pushing for a new fixed release date, but it'd be great to see a "it'll have to be later than originally planned", with bonus points for a 3 word explanation, type announcement. right now it's just that the schedules release has not happened, and there's (besides us few who know) no statement to the public on it.
<tomreyn> but maybe i'm asking too much. how were delays handled in the past?
<tomreyn> (i.e., was there an advisory when there were any?)
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj! tomreyn!!!!! Hello guys!!!!
<marcoagpinto> I was brushing my theeth
<tomreyn> oh so you do have some left?
<marcoagpinto> yes
<tomreyn> that's good, and hello.
<marcoagpinto> I use special toothpaste
<marcoagpinto> :)
<tomreyn> "cola neutralizer"
<marcoagpinto> and drink special milk with vitamine D and Calcium
<marcoagpinto> yes, exactly
<marcoagpinto> the only light I usually get is from the computer screen
<tomreyn> your efforts are impressive, but you're really runing yourself if you go on like this - don't do it. :-/
<marcoagpinto> :(
<tomreyn> sleep and walking around in the fresh air are really good, even though i never trusted my parents on that. ;-)
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> bbl
<RikMills> tomreyn: last time there was an email like this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-February/004694.html
<RikMills> I have not seen why there is no one this time
<tomreyn> hehe, i like the second paragraph (pet bugs).
<tomreyn> RikMills: thanks for finding this
<RikMills> tomreyn: all I saw frok Adam (infinity) this time on IRC wasL
<tomreyn> i think adam worked all night and just needed sleep, and no one else was available
<RikMills> [16:21] <infinity> RikMills: [16:21] <infinity> RikMills: It was delayed due to kernel issues, but a notice wasn't sent (yet) for reasons.
<tomreyn> ah for reasons, ok.
<RikMills> extra bit of copy/paste there, but 'reasons'...
<tomreyn> let's wait then. ;)
<RikMills> maybe something security? who knows
<tomreyn> could be anything, including what his /away message says
<RikMills> well at the moment 'dkms modules suddenly asploding' is one bug
<tomreyn> while i appreciate it, please don't share internal info with me in case you're just doing so.
<RikMills> tomreyn: you are in #ubuntu-release where that was said. its public
<tomreyn> oh good :)
<tomreyn> i missed it
<RikMills> easy done
 * RikMills goes back to poking stuff on Eoan
<tomreyn> :) thanks
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> tomreyn, so, I solved it like this:
<Rojola> at first, I installed 'cpanminus'
<Rojola> 'git' and 'make' were already installed
<Rojola> then I cloned imapsync's github repo
<Rojola> now, the cool part is:  when I run "make install" I get a list of missing perl modules
<Rojola> and it tells me the exact command I need to install them
<Rojola> that's what I needed 'cpanminus' for
<Rojola> after that, 'make install'  could work if all dependencies are met
<Rojola> I also needed 'libssl-dev' and 'libpar-packer-perl'
<Rojola> tomreyn?
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you Rojola
<Rojola> lotuspsychje, thanks, I am good
<Rojola> lotuspsychje, no need for help
<Rojola> lotuspsychje, the user tomreyn asked me to explain the solution in here
<lotuspsychje> ok mate
<tomreyn> Rojola: i'm here, sorry, too much chatting ;)
<Rojola> tomreyn, sure, np
<tomreyn> Rojola: cool, so you found a solution which works for oyu?
<tomreyn> Rojola: i did have a quick look at the ubuntu specific installation instructions for imapsync. it looked doable, if those dependencies were satisfyable.
<Rojola> tomreyn, yes the solution works
<tomreyn> Rojola: i guess you could alk debian to package this software, but they may require the developer to relicense it under a DFSG-free license
<Rojola> tomreyn, I have known imapsync since so, so, so many years... I really wanted to use _this_ tool
<Rojola> what's wrong with the license?
<Rojola> is it illegal?
<Rojola> don't scare me man!
<RikMills> tomreyn: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-August/004787.html
<Rojola> I got a really, really stupid question... please bear with me:   After I successfully installed something via "make install"
<tomreyn> Rojola: no, no, it's just custom, meaning they need to verify it's compatible with their licensing requirements.
<Rojola> can I delete the directory where I have the sources?
<Rojola> git clone ....  <== there I get a directory
<Rojola> then I "make install" it
<Rojola> can I delete the cloned git-directory then?
<Rojola> I have been keeping all these directories but I wonder if I need to
<tomreyn> RikMills: Thanks so much to you and Dimitry!
<tomreyn> *Dimitri
<Rojola> tomreyn, would you like to ask people about packing imapsync and contacting the developer?
<tomreyn> Rojola: not really, no, you should file a RFP bug (do a web search on this) against debian.
<Rojola> would Debian even care what I have to say?
<Rojola> I mean, who am I?
<tomreyn> it will really need someone to want to make it happen, i.e. someone packaging it. if you know how to do this, file an ITP bug instead.
<tomreyn> but a RFP is an option to point out that there is a demand for someone packaging it.
<tomreyn> https://wiki.debian.org/RFP
<tomreyn> https://wiki.debian.org/ITP
<Rojola> thank you tomreyn !
<tomreyn> Rojola: you can remove the git repository if you did 'make install' (and are not planning to install updates by updating git and running make install again)
<Rojola> thank you tomreyn
<RikMills> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=919587
<ubot5> Debian bug 919587 in wnpp "ITP: imapsync -- Email IMAP tool for syncing, and migrating email mailboxes between two imap servers, one way, and without duplicates." [Wishlist,Open]
<tomreyn> you're welcome, Rojola
<Rojola> tomreyn, ooooh, too sweet of you!! You just added that?
<Rojola> thank you tomreyn
<tomreyn> no i did not, read it carefully. also RikMills pointed you to this, not i ;)
<wasanzy> I found this after scanning my infected server with ClamAv:
<wasanzy> https://paste.debian.net/1094080/
<tomreyn> wasanzy: thanks for joining. can you run    sha256sum /var/lib/postgresql/10/main/postgresq1
<tomreyn> wasanzy: that's in case it's still there. and did you find out how the system got infected in the first place?
<wasanzy> ed3b7209ee905cc5a2a2b33f351511c895ea6913428536b9e162eb487a24528f  /var/lib/postgresql/10/main/postgresq1
<tomreyn> https://www.virustotal.com/gui/file/ed3b7209ee905cc5a2a2b33f351511c895ea6913428536b9e162eb487a24528f/detection
<wasanzy> tomreyn: am not able to determine how the system got infected yet
<tomreyn> so that's "just" the miner, it remains unclear what caused the infection
<tomreyn> wasanzy: the fact that the file is located in /var/lib/postgresql/... and the file is owned (i think you said so earlier, better double check this) by system user "postgres" suggests that it may have been stored that as the result of an sql injection
<tomreyn> so you should check the softwares which were interacting with the postgresql server on this computer for SQLI vulnerabilities. before you do this, though, also check what you didn't allow remote access to postgresql.
<wasanzy> tomreyn: Ok I will do further checks
<tomreyn> i'm saying all of this assuming the production server has been taken offline since and you're just anylzing the compromise while someone lese s preparing to bring a replacement system live.
<wasanzy> yea the server is no more in production
<tomreyn> \o/
<tomreyn> wasanzy: see if you have other files in /var/lib/postgresql/10/main/ which were changed recently and may not belong there. you can generate hashes against them and check those against virustotal (without risking to disclose sensible data) by just placing the hash on the url.
<tomreyn> to find sql injections in web applications you have running, the most common approach is using "sqlmap". but this is for later, i guess.
<tomreyn> you could also use static alaysis utilities if you have their source code available.
<tomreyn> ask in ##security if you need more suggestions
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> tomreyn: sorry I got disconnected
<tomreyn> wasanzy: did you see what i wrote, should i repeat? the last line was: ask in ##security if you need more suggestions
<wasanzy> <tomreyn: yes I see that
<wasanzy> am now scanning the whole system I mean root directory to see if malware is somewhere else too
<tomreyn> wasanzy: i assume you mean / and not just /root
<wasanzy> yes /
<wasanzy> am installing sqlmap on the system
<tomreyn> wasanzy: keep in mind there's alwass a chance that AV software may not be able to detect fresh malware. the miner was first submitted to virustotal on Nov 19, 2018, it may not have been detected by AVs for weeks or month (and many still don't detect it)
<wasanzy> tomreyn: Yes you are right
<tomreyn> wasanzy: sqlmap is for scanning against a live website over a network link. you can certainly do this locally (but don't have to, and thiose applications may behave differently when they see accesses from 127.0.0.1)
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> let me run it from my Kali Linux then
<wasanzy> and one thing is, we don't run php powered web applications on the server
<tomreyn> it doesn't need to be PHP
<tomreyn> any web application which uses user data to run live requests (SQL) against a DB backend may be affected.,
<tomreyn> i mean user input
<tomreyn> call for 18.04.3 pre-RC ISO testing https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-August/004788.html
<tomreyn> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/405/builds
<daftykins> :O
<wasanzy> Ok good
<tomreyn> wasanzy: did you notice that the last charcter of the miner is a "one" (1), not an L (l)? that's a unique identifier (i.,e. we can search the web for similar situations) and here's a cimilar one https://www.postgresql-archive.org/posgresql-log-td6021877.html
<tomreyn> wasanzy: i.e. you may have similar records in your postgresql logs in case those still exist.
<wasanzy> interesting
<tomreyn> the server the malwas was downloaded from there is a cpanel server - which no longer hosts it. this may suggest this was also a compromised system.
<tomreyn> s/malwas/malware/
<wasanzy> ok
<tomreyn> the messages printed there are by wget, which suggests that the attacker was already able to run arbitrary commands at the point when they downloaded the miner.
<wasanzy> interestingly, there is no "postgresq1" in any of the logs
<tomreyn> it may be encoded.
<tomreyn> but you'Re right, it should be there if it was logged the same way as seen at https://www.postgresql-archive.org/posgresql-log-td6021877.html
<tomreyn> which postgresql version vwere you running on which ubuntu version, and when was it last updated?
<tomreyn> as steve atkins writes on this thread, "It's probably a compromise via postgresql open to the network with insecure settings" - that's my suspicion, too. have you been able to rule this out, yet?
<wasanzy> grep -r "postgresq1" /var/log/*
<wasanzy> return nothing
<tomreyn> does it have logs for this day, though?
<wasanzy> yes the postgresql log has logs for yesterday
<wasanzy> the system is auto update everyday
<tomreyn> and postgresql was installed from ubuntu repositories or elsewhere?
<wasanzy> ubuntu repo
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version?
<wasanzy> running Ubuntu 18.04
<wasanzy> Linode cloud
<tomreyn> wasanzy: hmm, so 18.04.2 then really? since we assume /var/log/audit/ was overwritten by the attacker, this actually suggests that they had elevated permissions (root access), unless poermissions were incorrectly set there. can you say which ownership and permissions were set at /var/log/audit post compromise?
<sarnold> I'd like to make sure wasanzy knows that the safe way forward here is to reinstall from known good media and restore clean data from backups
<sarnold> forensics is fun and good but don't pretend you can bring this system back online in any useful way
<tomreyn> this made me think we're beyond this point <wasanzy> yea the server is no more in production
<sarnold> good good
<tomreyn> but it's good you're stressing the need to recover properly
<tomreyn> i'm not yet convinced of this ;)
<tomreyn> ^ wasanzy: you got a recommendation from a member of the ubuntu security team there. ;)
<tomreyn> (hope you don't mind the full disclosure, sarnold)
<sarnold> tomreyn: indeed, I don't mind; it's not particularly hidden in any event :)
<tomreyn> right
<wasanzy> interesting help coming up
<wasanzy> sarnold: only two users are permitted to execute sudo su and one user who can run commands with with sudo but any sudo command throws alert
<wasanzy> tomreyn: ^^ sorry
<wasanzy> root owns the /var/log/auditd
<tomreyn> wasanzy: so if you assume the attacker deleted those logs you know what this means.
<tomreyn> (where "the attacker" was most likely some fully automated malware)
<wasanzy> I assumed the file was tempted with because I could not see yesterday nor any other date entries in the log except today.
<tomreyn> wasanzy: this still suggests someone gained root access to tamper with it
<wasanzy> this is interesting
<lotuspsychje> wb TJ-
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: solved your issue yet?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: still bisecting kernels with tjaalton
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i need to kernel param fastboot=0 now too
<TJ-> That feeling of deja-vu you get when searching for a bug report that describes an issue you're experiencing, only to find you reported it 18 months ago!!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i actually found similiar flickering ubuntu bugs
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31 also found a kernel 5 bug interesting
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1824216
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1824216 in linux (Ubuntu Disco) "Linux 5.0 black screen on boot, display flickers (i915 regression with certain laptop panels)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1550779
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1550779 in linux (Ubuntu) "[drm:intel_cpu_fifo_underrun_irq_handler [i915]] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun" [Medium,Confirmed]
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Doesn't surprise me at all; end of last year/start of this I was in the Intel IRc channel helping someone else with an issue and the development process really struck me as 'through mud at the wall and hope it sticks' - I got the real feeling that no-one really understood the hardware or the driver in-total. In fact I got the feeling Intel deliberately keep the Open-source developers in
<TJ-> the dark about core hardware functionality based on their conversations.
<TJ-> oops, s/through/throw/
<jelly> TJ-, #intel-gfx here on freenode?
<TJ-> jelly: I'd have to check it was many months ago
 * jelly greps logs for TJ- 
<TJ-> jelly: yes, I have a log-file for that channel
<jelly> May 22 13:08:52 <--     TJ- (root@2a02:[...]:484) has left #intel-gfx ("WeeChat 1.9.1")
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1838818
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1838818 in xorg (Ubuntu) "intel graphic" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> fresh in, we better keep an eye on kernel 5 & graphics
<TJ-> we can add this to a similiar harder-to-find regression in iwlwifi too, I still suffer using any kernel later than 4.17
<lotuspsychje> out for today, my kernel lost is huge lol
<daftykins> a wild TJ- ! \o
<daftykins> TJ-: ever seen hdparm get used to set an ATA password, then the one set doesn't work immediately after - and the drive becomes useless? that's the situation i've got!
<daftykins> (it was during an attempt at a secure erase of an SSD)
<TJ-> daftykins: not seen, but read of, and I *think* I also read of a fix, but it may have been manfufacturer specific
<TJ-> daftykins: password was ASCII? how many characters - could it have exceeded the internal length limit in which case you just need to type less characters
<daftykins> TJ-: i fed it "blargh" :D
<daftykins> from a 14.04.3 live session
<TJ-> daftykins: hmmm and what does the kernel log report when trying to unlock it?
<daftykins> ah didn't read anything from the log, 14.04.3 gives this annoying sense data error, 14.04.1 just gives an I/O error
<daftykins> i read a claim that some kernel broke the function which causes the former
<TJ-> well without seeing the logs and what hdparm reports its hard to guess
<TJ-> is it possible the SSD coincidentally died due to/during the Secure Erase step?
<daftykins> okie dokie, i'll throw some notes together sometime - i've kind of given up on the thing entirely though, fancy a 128GB mSATA drive? ;)
<daftykins> ah i didn't get that far, only the password creation
<TJ-> is the SSD directly connected on SATA or via a USB bridge ?
<daftykins> i have a SATA adapter, i'd anticipate problems with bridge chips
<TJ-> whats the make/model of SSD?
<daftykins> the drive in question is an OEM SanDisk U100 which came in a Samsung laptop, no surprises both companies don't want to help
<daftykins> only desktop support minions who don't know what an ATA password is
<TJ-> this one ? https://ssd.userbenchmark.com/SpeedTest/2827/SanDisk-SSD-U100-128GB
<daftykins> pretty much
<TJ-> could you use this (windows) tool to create the (Linux) bootable USB image to try with?  https://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/16678/~/secure-erase-and-sanitize
<daftykins> the problem is now that the password is set, the drive is locked
<TJ-> I was thinking along the lines that the Sandisk tool might have a way to deal with that
<TJ-> something that hdparm isn't aware of
<daftykins> at least from in Windows with the drive on a secondary channel, the utility runs a secure erase and some other kind of wipe and claims it worked - but nothing changes... but yeah i could try preparing the bootable media, i suspect it'll be no different
<daftykins> i've found and tried many different utilities, some from a DOS environment - everything errors with the password i set
<TJ-> is it possible you mistyped ? is the command history in the clear so you can confirm the password you think you set, is the one actually set?
<daftykins> i think the 14.04.3 kernel and utility are to blame, nah i definitely had it 100%
<TJ-> well as far as I recall hdparm does direct access to the device - I'm not sure the kernel gets involved aside from passing the command/data to the drive
<daftykins> hmm, i found a comment that using 16.04 or above's kernel has changed something that ruins the functions
<TJ-> really, where's that?
<daftykins> ah not sure i can dig it up now, let's have a quick try
<daftykins> here's an example of the error 14.04.3 would give...
<daftykins> SG_IO: bad/missing sense data, sb[]:  70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0a 04 51 40 00 21 04 00
<daftykins> i've chopped the values at the end and those aren't necessarily identical to what i got
<daftykins> the drive wasn't frozen at this point, like some results online suggest
<TJ-> that missing sense data was after setting the password though?
<daftykins> yep, that's on any attempt at unlock since
<daftykins> no luck finding the post talking about the kernel/release having an impact
<TJ-> the only related report I can find is with a USB bridge, and the solution there was a direct-connect, which you already have https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=160476
<daftykins> mmm
<daftykins> lots talk about unfreezing too, but that also doesn't apply
<daftykins> well, having a rough time with a pet health related drama here so i'm heading off early \o
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-08-03
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<sarnold> morning lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> hey sarnold
<lotuspsychje> reboot after kernel first :p
<sarnold> tomreyn: jfyi :) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-August/004788.html
<tomreyn> sarnold: thanks ;) i noticed it posted earlier in -release
<sarnold> woot
<tomreyn> i'm already testing live-server
<sarnold> hahaha
<sarnold> awesome :D thanks
<tomreyn> 2 bugs so far, but nothing serious
<lotuspsychje> morning tomreyn
<tomreyn> good middle of the night, lotuspsychje
<tomreyn> or morning, whichever you prefer :)
<sarnold> good "I hope your air isn't still on fire"
<lotuspsychje> hehe
 * tomreyn waiting for 20 snaps to be installed after first boot (which were selected to be installed during installation)
<lotuspsychje> uh-oh, more affects on my bug #1838644
<ubot5> bug 1838644 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Booting into desktop results in flickering" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838644
<tomreyn> carl fletcher also has a clevo
<lotuspsychje> oh really
<lotuspsychje> tnx for notice tomreyn
<tomreyn> model: N7x0WU, (uefi) bios date: 06/11/2018
<lotuspsychje> N7x0WU v: 7.009 date: 05/14/2018 mine
<tomreyn> same model even, just different bios
<lotuspsychje> not sure its related but this came yesterday aswell tomreyn https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1838818
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1838818 in xorg (Ubuntu) "intel graphic" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> Package: xorg (not installed) ...
<tomreyn> lol
<OerHeks> just wondered ..
<tomreyn> it's also i386 and LXDE
<tomreyn> or would be LXDE rather
<TJ-> The source package is xorg, but there isn't a binary package of the same name
<OerHeks> yes, and response on lotus bugreport is on KDE
<lotuspsychje> yeah description isnt the best here lol
<tomreyn>  version.xserver-xorg-core: xserver-xorg-core 2:1.19.6-1ubuntu4.3
<sarnold>  Uname: Linux 5.0.0-050000-generic i686
<TJ-> [    0.169959] ** You are using 32-bit PTI on a 64-bit PCID-capable CPU. **
<lotuspsychje> oO
<tomreyn> is that a mainline ppa kernel
<lotuspsychje> tested something similiar yesterday
<lotuspsychje> 5.0.0-050000rc1-generic
<sarnold> status installed linux-image-5.0.0-050000-generic:i386 5.0.0-050000.201903032031
<sarnold> is that really a five month old build? or.. I'm very confused
<lotuspsychje> not sure this user has it installed though?
<lotuspsychje> i was helping bisect
<lotuspsychje> *why
<OerHeks> i hope not LINUXMINT-19.1/5.0.0-050000-GENERIC/I686
<lotuspsychje> heh
<lotuspsychje> currently testing Linux Rootbox 5.2.0+ #23 with fastboot=0 and no flickering with the dev
<TJ-> I can't see anything wrong in that report, Xorg.log looks fine
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: didnt find intel errors in his dmesg neither
<lotuspsychje> no underrun like mine
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I wonder if the actual issue is a login loop or similar
<OerHeks> with me, it happened before boot, i could perform ctrl alt del to reboot.
<lotuspsychje> yeah could be, his description is too vague
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: i only get in trouble on desktop after few sec, at gdm3 and suspend too
<OerHeks> i did 2 things, boot with live iso, and fix filesystem that appeared not to have issues, then booting in recovery, dpkg option to fix packages.
<OerHeks> i see no simular questions .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/boot
<marcoagpinto> [11:42] <marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaa... I didn't go to work... I am depressed
<lotuspsychje> drink a cola, it all will be better
<daftykins> xD
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: I have already drank ~3 litres and no effec
<marcoagpinto> effect*
<daftykins> aside from you bouncing off the walls?
<daftykins> ;)
<lotuspsychje> oh, you can mix rum into it :p
<lotuspsychje> cuba libre cola!
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: I can't drink alcohool because of the medicins I take
<jeremy31> lotuspsychje: I tired the 5.0.0-23 kernel and no flickering on this HP laptop
<jeremy31> tried
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31: ok tnx for the test
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31: might be related to clevo panel only?
<jeremy31> It could be because of the display used, can you connect to external monitor?
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31: didnt test that yet
<lotuspsychje> good idea
<lotuspsychje> jeremy31: lol, this bug gets even weirder
<lotuspsychje> when i type laptop screen gets black
<lotuspsychje> and external screen on hdmi flickers
<jeremy31> can you switch to hdmi only?
<lotuspsychje> when i use mouse, laptop screen is normal
<lotuspsychje> hdmi only flickers the tv too
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj! Hello!
<BluesKaj> hi marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> BluesKaj: I haven't gone to my weekend job as I am depressed... I spent the whole week working on the thesis, day and night, and I am feeling terrible
<marcoagpinto> :)
<BluesKaj> have some cola :-)
<marcoagpinto> last night I finished another revision
<marcoagpinto> I already drank 3,5 litres
<marcoagpinto> no effect
<BluesKaj> no wonder you feel terrible, that's waaay too much
<marcoagpinto> I know... it is so hard to deal with the pression
<lotuspsychje> wb TJ-
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: 1838851 looks interesting heh, we might need a dmesg there
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: right thats the bug i was just looking at
<lotuspsychje> oh nvm its in log.txt
<tomreyn> there's mesg there but of 4.18
<tomreyn> *dmesg
<lotuspsychje> Linux version 5.0.0-23-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-030) in his log.txt
<tomreyn> its an amdgpu driven gpu though
<lotuspsychje> lets have a look
<tomreyn> oh right log.txt, i was looking at dmesg.txt
<tomreyn> so this system went into suspend, then power cycled
<lotuspsychje> yeah doesnt sound its related to mine
<tomreyn> AMD Ryzen 5 2600
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic disco
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.23.24 (disco), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<Kevin199> Hiya
<lotuspsychje> Kevin199: what are you looking for in an Os?
<Kevin199> I want it to be as fast as possible, I want to click 1 button for email, browser, etc
<Kevin199> Preferably run most my services in the terminal
<tomreyn> Kevin199: i guess you can do this on either.
<tomreyn> the major differences will be that ubuntu goes for more stability, less things breaking, is a more vendor supported / tested platform, whereas arch does not usually hold back on version upgrades, tries to always run the very latest of everything, which probably means more things will break.
<tomreyn> personally, i mostly just want my desktop system to work reliably, don't always need the very latest software / features, and if i do i use !HWE and !PPA -s or build it myself.
<tomreyn> and on servers i definitely want stability.
<Kevin199> I like stability too, I'm very new to Linux so I don't 100% understand the variety in distros
<Kevin199> There's so many of them and it's quite bizzare
<tomreyn> so to me the tradeoff of going from ubuntu to arch is you get the latest versions faster, at the cost of having to fiddle more.
<tomreyn> if you have backups, by all means try more distros, at least a rolling and a non rolling one, and maybe the large ones.
<tomreyn> you can do it in a VM but it's not really the same as doing it as your primary OS on your primary computer
<Kevin199> I might try Arch in a VM once I figure out the installation process
<daftykins> heh oh dear in at the deep end ;)
<marcoagpinto> my dear beloved brothers!
<wasanzy> Hello
<marcoagpinto> hey hey
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<wasanzy> with the help of tomreyn yesterday I discovered the malware that was consuming the system's CPU at a high rate. In short, the info about the malware is here: https://www.virustotal.com/gui/file/ed3b7209ee905cc5a2a2b33f351511c895ea6913428536b9e162eb487a24528f/detection
<wasanzy> I am not able to determine the attack vector yet. Running file /var/lib/postgresql/10/main/postgresq1 output this : https://paste.debian.net/1094265/
<tomreyn> hi wasanzy, did your clamav scan bring up any other files?
<wasanzy> No
<wasanzy> that was the only file it brought out
<tomreyn> i think you had not yet an answer to my question of whether the postgrsql server may have been directly accessible from the internet - have you learnt anything about this situation since?
<wasanzy> the postgresql server doesn't have direct access from the internet
<tomreyn> so you have you checked your firewall configurations and concluded there are no rules / policies set that would allow for this?
<tomreyn> i understand that it will have a LAN IP address and is therefore not immediately reachable form the internet, but you never know whether there was a freelancer who 'temporarily' 'needed direct access' so a port forwarding or other firewall rule was set up.
<tomreyn> (thus check it)
<wasanzy> yes, let me paste you the rules
<tomreyn> https://www.postgresql-archive.org/posgresql-log-tp6021877p6021904.html - what we looked at yesterday - also has this statement: "I've also noticed there is a n596tx.so which is not a part of standard installation."  you could search your file system for a file named like this:   sudo find / -type f -name 'n596tx.so'
<wasanzy> let me check that
<tomreyn> you can also install 'debsums' (apt package) and have it list any files present on this system which deviate from files provided by debian packages at the same location:  sudo debsums -sc
<wasanzy> that file does not exist
<wasanzy> have you taken a look at the firewall rules?
<tomreyn> wasanzy: i missed the private message
<tomreyn> looking now, but i'm not that good with iptables
<tomreyn> oh this is simple enough, ok
<wasanzy> ok
<tomreyn> wasanzy: so this server did have a public ip address with no NAT or hardware firewall in front?
<wasanzy> yes
<TJ-> wasanzy: you can use "sudo dpkg --verify" to verify all package-installed files haven't been conpromised
<TJ-> wasanzy: but as I said yesterday the best place to look is the apache web-server log files plus any the application running on apache creates. Knowing what web-applications are being used might help us figure it out
<wasanzy> tomreyn: debsums -sc -r /  return nothing
<wasanzy> TJ-: OK am running that
<wasanzy> I check the nginx logs actually
<wasanzy> we don't run apache on the server
<TJ-> wasanzy: oh, I thought it was apache. Same thing anyhow... figure out the time frame between which the infection must have occurred then look for clues between those times
<TJ-> wasanzy: is the web-application something standard/open-source or custom ?
<tomreyn> yes, we should discuss all of the web applicationS
<wasanzy> TJ-: https://paste.debian.net/1094270/   that is output of dpkg --verify
<wasanzy> The web application is custom build. they are java applications actually
<TJ-> wasanzy: is nginx acting as a proxy ?
<TJ-> wasanzy: most java web apps uses Tomcat or some J2EE container
<tomreyn> i'd also be interested in the output of     ls -l /var/lib/postgresql/10/main/     if you can share this
<TJ-> wasanzy: you need to run that command as root (sudo) so it can access everything... but generally most changes under /etc/ will be local admin config changes... but its worth triple-checking
<wasanzy> Nginx is serving as a proxy. the app is a stand-alone no tomcat
<tomreyn> we could also search for all files changed since when the intrusion likely happened. we know the miner started yesterday, which means it must have been before then, but we do not yet know any more than that
<wasanzy> https://paste.debian.net/1094271/
<wasanzy> tomreyn: miner started on the 1st of August, thus 3 days a go
<tomreyn> thanks for clarifying
<TJ-> wasanzy: so should be easier to track how it got added then
<TJ-> wasanzy: I presume your web-application (Java) is using raw SQL statements in talking to Postgresql ?
<wasanzy> unless I confirm from the developers
<TJ-> wasanzy: so at some point I'm guessing that some front-facing public form input is not being sanitised and is able to add arbitrary SQL commands with a "; ..." - this would explain how/why the malware executes as the postgres user account
<wasanzy> the only entry to the db to the best of my knowledge is user/password login on the app
<tomreyn> wasanzy: please also show    stat /var/lib/postgresql/10/main/postgresq1    and     getfattr --dump /var/lib/postgresql/10/main/postgresq1
<tomreyn> getfattr is provided by the    attr    package
<TJ-> wasanzy: I really wouldn't keep that server operating. I'd replace it with a known clean backup
<TJ-> wasanzy: you can always keep the VM alive for forensics but right now you're risking whatever business/service relies on it
<wasanzy> tomreyn" https://paste.debian.net/1094274/
<tomreyn> TJ-: i'm not sure this info got to you the other day, but root owned audit logs in /var/log/audit* were also deleted. so worst case the fact the miner was postgres owned could be an attempt to mislead.
<wasanzy> TJ-*: The server is no more processing services, taken it off yesterday
<tomreyn> wasanzy: i second this, you should really not boot this system anymore. you should only access the file system from a frehly installed ubuntu system.
<wasanzy> tomreyn: I can only access the server remotely
<TJ-> tomreyn: really? you're sure of that?
<wasanzy> user.xdg.origin.url="http://207.148.118.183/post0120/post" could this mean this is the source of the malware?
<TJ-> wasanzy: It's Linode I noticed, so you could access the VM through the Finnix recovery option
<tomreyn> yeay
<tomreyn> exactly
<tomreyn> this server is down, though
<wasanzy> tomreyn: were you referring to my question?
<wasanzy> I mean the source of the malware question
<tomreyn> wasanzy: yes, postgresq1 was downloaded from http://207.148.118.183/post0120/post using wget (unless this information was falsified)
<tomreyn> another VULTR system.
<wasanzy> which could mean the attacker got access to our system and used wget to download?
<tomreyn> sure, that's the hypothesis i'm operating on since reading https://www.postgresql-archive.org/posgresql-log-td6021877.html yesterday
<tomreyn> wasanzy: back to the point that you should not be booting this server anymore: we have to assume ti was rooted. after that, a rootkit may have been installed. you can no longer know what this system does, it may spread malware further in your network, and on the internet. it may have logged your login credentials when you logged in using ssh. and worse.
<tomreyn> other approaches i can think of now is to see if you can use undeletion utilities to recover files from /var/tmp and /var/log
<tomreyn> and to look for suid + sgid files across the entire file system
<tomreyn> i mean across all the file systems
<wasanzy> if what I pasted here is true: https://paste.debian.net/1094274/ then my case is the same as https://www.postgresql-archive.org/posgresql-log-td6021877.html
<wasanzy> tomreyn: do you have any undeletion utility in mind?
<wasanzy> note: I rebooted the system
<tomreyn> which file system do you hav there?
<tomreyn> extundelete for ext3/4
<tomreyn> or ext4magic
<tomreyn> here, too, you introduce more problems by running the server from the original installation: you're overwriting data, making data recovery much less likely
<tomreyn> whenever you do forensics, any possibly compromised storage locations must only be mounted read-only.
<wasanzy> ext4
<TJ-> wasanzy: if it was me I'd create a local guest VM with the same release/architecture and  packages as the Linode, then use rsync to copy from Linode all the *changed/different* files and log which files are transferred by rsync. Then I can test the identical set-up locally AND know which files need checking
<tomreyn> sorry TJ, i somehow missed this, thought you were asking wasanzy for confirmation. what were you referring to here? <TJ-> tomreyn: really? you're sure of that?
<TJ-> tomreyn: sure something deleted audit logs?
<TJ-> tomreyn: because those same messages will be in the journald logs
<tomreyn> that's what wasanzy implied
<tomreyn> i think he said that audit logs are in /var/(log/audit* but those logs are missing for the very day the intrusion occurred.
<tomreyn> if they're also in the systemd journal this should be investigated
<wasanzy> how do I find them in the system journal?
<tomreyn> journalctl is the utility used to access those logs
<TJ-> wasanzy: which ubuntu release is it?
<wasanzy> 18.04
<tomreyn> i think you said 18.04.2 fully up to date yesterday?
<wasanzy> yes
<tomreyn> journalctl --list-boots    could be of interest to tell which uptime the system had
<TJ-> wasanzy: try "journalctl -u auditd.service"
<tomreyn> maybe also --verify to see if there's anything missing
<TJ-> wasanzy: it could depend on how auditd configures its logging
<wasanzy> Aug 01 18:47:34 minex360-linode-prod-1 systemd[1]: Stopping Security Auditing Service...
<TJ-> well, I have to go out. It's almost midnight and we've just started combining the oil-seed rape
<wasanzy> I think that was when I rebooted the server
<wasanzy> thanks a lot TJ-
<TJ-> "minex360-" ? ironic!
<tomreyn> good luck on the old-seed rape.
<tomreyn> brinmg flashlights
<wasanzy> tomreyn: --verify is running
<tomreyn> this can take a while. can you show the latest boots, too?
<wasanzy> https://paste.debian.net/1094280/   -> ---verify
<tomreyn> so they seem to be complete, or coherent
<wasanzy> reboot   system boot  4.15.0-55-generi Thu Aug  1 18:49   still running
<tomreyn> wasanzy: that's just the latest boot. the ones before that would be more interesting
<wasanzy> last reboot => that is the only entry returned
<tomreyn> by --list-boots ?
<tomreyn> what you posted lookd more like output of the "last" command
<tomreyn> so sourced from /var/log/wtmp
<tomreyn> but i'm asking about the output of    journalctl --list-boots    which would provide output in a different format
<wasanzy> ext4magic -m  -d /var/log
<wasanzy> -1 36e9fc446ca743de91fc3aeafa76b2eb Mon 2019-07-29 12:00:01 UTC�<80><94>Thu 2019-08-01 18:47:34 UTC
<wasanzy>  0 ad41338ef7424c76a7f1ba629918d6c9 Thu 2019-08-01 18:49:23 UTC�<80><94>Sat 2019-08-03 21:24:22 UTC
<wasanzy> ext4magic -m  -d /var/log => doesn't seem to be recovering anything
<tomreyn> wasanzy: you did not specify the file system to operate on, see <filesystem> on the ext4magic man page
<tomreyn> wasanzy: are those the only boots    journalctl --list-boots    reported, or the only ones you shared with us?
<tomreyn> it'd help to get a bit more context from you in general.
<wasanzy> the only ones reported
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> wasanzy: can you share the full log from boot -1 using    jounrctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999     or, if that's not an option (I'd understand), can you share this:    journalctl -b -1 | grep 'Linux version'
<tomreyn> sorry, the first command was     journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<wasanzy> ext4magic /dev/sda3 -R -a $(date -d "-5day" +%s)  => you think this could help?
<wasanzy> jounrctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 999 => no output
<wasanzy> journalctl -b -1 | grep 'Linux version' => no output
<tomreyn> wasanzy: you missed one 9
<wasanzy> journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999 => no output
<tomreyn> so this would post the log from    Mon 2019-07-29 12:00:01 UTC till  Thu 2019-08-01 18:47:34 UTC online:    journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> hmm weird
<tomreyn> if you just run this?    journalctl -b -1
<tomreyn> maybe some logs were actually deleted there, too. can you show    ls -lahR /var/log/journal/  | nc termbin.com 9999
<wasanzy> journalctl -b -1 => print a lot of entries
<wasanzy> https://termbin.com/0zw9
<tomreyn> wasanzy: the output of     journalctl -b -1      may copntains logs on what the intruder did, and which they failed to delete.
<wasanzy> ok I will look a that
<tomreyn> the oldest system logs you still have are from   Jul 29 18:24
<tomreyn> what does this say ?    getent passwd postgres
<wasanzy> am trying to run this: ext4magic /dev/sda -R -a $(date -d "-4day" +%s)
<wasanzy> postgres:x:111:116:PostgreSQL administrator,,,:/var/lib/postgresql:/bin/bash
<tomreyn> okay this looks normal
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> ERROR: can not use "RECOVERDIR" for recover directory. It's the same filesystem : "/dev/sda"
<tomreyn> right, this is an intelligent utility, it would not write data to the same storage it is trying to recover data from.
<tomreyn> after all, thois could prevent recovery of this data
<tomreyn> can you tell when this server was actually installed? the oldest journalctl logs date back to only 2019-06-29
<wasanzy> the server was installed before I even joined the organization last year
<tomreyn> how much disk space is there available on /var/log?    df -h /var/log
<wasanzy> 117G
<tomreyn> systemd will automatically delete old logs when it reaches certain storage thresholds. in your case, it reached the 4 GB fixed threshold, thus old system logs are gone
<tomreyn> apparently this system was really logging a *lot*
<tomreyn> more than ususal
<wasanzy> am coming to boot into rescue mode
<tomreyn> it created 10 log files each sized 128 MB *after compression* per day
<wasanzy> right
<tomreyn> this suggests something was not properly configured / misbehaving in the first place.
<tomreyn> as you can surely see when looking at   journalctl -b -1 -e
<tomreyn> (-e goes to the end of the log period)
<wasanzy> output starts from Aug 01
<tomreyn> i assume you can't share this log?
<TJ-> whatever the custom java web-application is I'd expect it to be using the java.logger interface to do its own logging, which might be a better place to investigate
<Ben64> bleh, still no window controls in chrome
<Ben64> not sure what update broke it, but it's kinda annoying
<tomreyn> TJ-: we do have audit logs via journalctl starting Aug 01, but i don't know how to work with them
<tomreyn> (also this may well be too late)
<TJ-> tomreyn: if the attack vector is the java web-app > postgresql raw SQL input, then I'd put more reliance on the java-app's own logs (if it does log!)
<wasanzy> TJ-: Yea the java app has logs. I can see a lot of direct sql statements in the logs. "Select statements though"
<tomreyn> selects would work
<tomreyn> select * into outfile (i think this is mysql specific, not sure, but postgres may have something similar)
<TJ-> wasanzy: I'd look for anything matching the regexp "..*;[^$]" (in other words, any statement that has a semi-colon NOT at the end of the line
<TJ-> wasanzy: that'd mean the bit after the semi-colon was an additional statement, which if raw input is allowed, would be the obvious vector
<tomreyn> that's %3B or %3b is url encoded
<tomreyn> that's %3B or %3b IF url encoded
<TJ-> wasanzy: the other possibility is the java application itself, and whatever user account it runs as, is compromised
<TJ-> this assumes it's a high level attack via services and not a kernel-level compromise
<wasanzy>  zgrep  "..*;[^$]" /path/to/logdir/* | grep -i "SELECT"
<wasanzy> nothing yet
<TJ-> wasanzy: I'm not guaranteeing my syntax was correct!
<TJ-> seems to work in a test though:  echo -e "select * from table where x=y;\nselect * from table where x=y;select input >/var/tmp/test" | grep '..*;[^$]'
<wasanzy> yea I got some outputs but not much to think is a hack. looks like some exceptions
<tomreyn> how about nginx logs, it would onl yhave GET requests logged though, and only if you did log succesfull requests.
<wasanzy> I could look for post requests though
<tomreyn> those wouldn't be logged by a web server normally
<tomreyn> it appears that the "search" web app allows for self-registration, possibly providing extended access?
<TJ-> ? did we find out what the web-application is?
<tomreyn> i did find some, i think
<tomreyn> but won't discuss it unless wasanzy wants me to
<tomreyn> he passed me some syslog in private
<wasanzy> TJ- and tomreyn: I shared paste in private with you two
<wasanzy> Please study that and see if you can make any sense out of it
<tomreyn> thats sshd, running as root, accessing /etc/passwd to verify a connecting user exists
<tomreyn> ...i think
<TJ-> wasanzy: ahhh, I have messages blocked
<wasanzy> blocked?
<wasanzy> you mean you blocked private messages?
<TJ-> wasanzy: Yes
<wasanzy> ok
<tomreyn> a rather common setup actually ;)
<TJ-> wasanzy: otherwise people think they can bother me for personal support constantly
<wasanzy> ok
<tomreyn> TJ-: did you receive those 5 lines from syslog since? they give away the server's public IP address, which you can then use to determine the application host names based on the SSL certificate on 443
<tomreyn> (HTTPS)
<TJ-> tomreyn: no, and I have to go anyhow, we're working through the night
<tomreyn> yes, you said so, ok, was just wondering
<TJ-> I've been in and out as the loads arrive from the combine
<tomreyn> cool
<tomreyn> wasanzy: so i registered a new user on the 'search' web app, and was then able to connect a database to it. i connected the postgresql database on 127.0.0.1 (the server itself) , authenticating as the postgres user. tested the connection - it succeeded.
<tomreyn> it doesn't seem possible to exfiltrate data this way directly, but this is probably not sound.
<tomreyn> oh actually i can access all databases
<tomreyn> and exfiltrate data
<wasanzy> that is my server?
<tomreyn> so i'll stop here
<tomreyn> the one which is now running at the ip address listed as the ssh server destination in the latest log excerpt you shared
<tomreyn> i assume this is the replacement production server you setup?
<wasanzy> no
<tomreyn> ahem, actually thios hostname points to a different server of the same organization. i'll send you details in private message.
#ubuntu-discuss 2019-08-04
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<tomreyn> good morning!
<lotuspsychje> hey tomreyn
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: never liked this nautilus changes
<lotuspsychje> same as file copy is now a circle next to the compact mode for progress
<lotuspsychje> https://i.stack.imgur.com/q6bE3.png
<TJ-> It's Gnome in general though it seems - see, what annoys me so much is they replace very usuable and discoverable text menu bar with icons that are hard to read and decipher especially on high DPI displays in poor lighting (think reflections, sunlight) and yet under all that is a regular popup text menu so its not like they've made some fundamental design paradigm shift
<TJ-> if this was a new UI paradigm through and through I could partially understand it, but it seems to me its more about pandering to the smartphone interface
<lotuspsychje> true, another problem with my customers i noticed, older people are used to a classic menu, this compact mode confuses alot
<TJ-> I have 2,000 blind and visually impaired service users to consider and this design is just so poor its contemptable. I'd be shot if I told them this was modern and accessible
<lotuspsychje> agree
<lotuspsychje> you cant explain someone used to file/print to go search yourself sick to get a document printed
<TJ-> this is what comes of designer/bored-dev led UI/UX ... they have to change things to satisfy their own itch and to justify their position.
<lotuspsychje> yeah i also think the same, why the heck change things that work well basic, to get a shiny new confusing features?
<TJ-> Precisely, and for visually impaired operators that need logically arranged, heirachical text for their accessibility devices to help them effeciently, it breaks everything for them.
<lotuspsychje> and if they left the user the choice....but no..
<lotuspsychje> morning Ipsilon
<Ipsilon> good morning (or night for me)
<lotuspsychje> Ipsilon: we were just saying designers choose new features over things that basicly work well
<TJ-> Many of my 2,000 blind and visually impaired service users and friends use a program called Synapptics on phones and that tries its best but the amount of redundancy (repeating the same description over and over) as they try to navigate a screen to find the options they want...
<lotuspsychje> and no freedom of choice for the end-user
<TJ-> ... well, it's so painful for me to see I explore with rage at the UI/UX and they laugh at me and just accept it
<Ipsilon> My concern is that UX choices don't get communicated well, if at all.
<lotuspsychje> Ipsilon: communicated to whom
<TJ-> Ipsilon: I'm not sure if this is just due to using Xubuntu, but here, on 18.04, Evince has TWO cog icons top right!
<Ipsilon> To an interested party who may want to learn why certain UX decisions are made.
<lotuspsychje> to the community?
<Ipsilon> I tried looking for this a while ago, could find nothing explaining why certain decisions were made. What is the workflow vision for some of these things.
<TJ-> The problem with icons is unless you're familiar with them culturally someone, or something, needs to explain what they mean. A text menu doesn't have that problem AND can be translated to a culturally/locale correct string
<lotuspsychje> Ipsilon: is the same as nautilus file progress circle too heh, never liked that either
<TJ-> Ipsilon: it's itchy fingers of designers/developers justifying their positions!
<TJ-> Ipsilon: I hit this with Font-Manager last week, the user experience was horrendous... like when it runs 'configure' it doesn't open a dialog, it 'slides' a new view into the main window pane
<TJ-> Ipsilon: I had posted a bunch of UX-related issues to the font-manager github project with a view to patching and pffering some pull-requests but it got me wondering about if this is common across GTK3/Gnome UI/UX and it seems it is
<TJ-> So now I know, instead of getting frustrated and mad trying to fit a square peg into a round hole, I'll write a new application from scratch and use QT
<Ipsilon> Most applications I use are not gtk, for this very reason. And I could chalk it up to me being an i3 weirdo. But it worries me when I recommend gnome to people...and some of these issues come up.
<Ipsilon> And I have _no_ way of explaining why something is the way it is.
<Ipsilon> When there is no evident answer to a trivial UX question.
<TJ-> It had really stupid UX logic like: to copy a font-family into a custom Category (you've created with "+" button) you are supposed to 'guess' to pick-up and drag the font-name from the centre pane over to the left pane that lists the font charactistics. If you hover there the left pane 'slides' the Category list into view where you can drop the font onto! I mean, how are you even supposed to suspect
<TJ-> that behaviour?
<TJ-> Ipsilon: I agree entirely; I Use Xubuntu/XFCE myself but I hack code on both Xubuntu and Lubuntu projects
<Ipsilon> Maybe it has changed. but the last time I read through the HIG, it was no help at all.
<Ipsilon> It didn't get me any closer to understanding some of the UI decisions
<TJ-> Something else I've noticed recently which I'm not sure if its cultural or not, but many of the developers behind 'weird' UI/UX (non-logical to a native Englishman here at least) often seem to be German. I got to wondering if it is a cultural/way of thinking difference since I've noticed something similar in low-level library and CLI tooling over the years.
<Ipsilon> Ah, can't speak to that.
<TJ-> The sense I get is of a precise, technical, mindset behind them that seems to be missing some appreciation of the human aspects
<Ipsilon> Maybe, but I don't see the decisions gnome makes as very pragmatic. I am super pragmatic in my workflow, and gnome3 doesn't fit my workflow.
<TJ-> In the same way I get a different sense from Chinese developers - in that case they throw code over the wall without thorough testing and often it results in regressions. I see this frequently in the Linux kernel
<lotuspsychje> what DE you use then Ipsilon
<Ipsilon> I don't.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Ipsilon> I run i3 with my own configuration.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<TJ-> I tried i3 and couldn't make sense of it
<Ipsilon> But again, I recommend gnome to people new to linux. And these aspects are concerning.
<Ipsilon> I was hoping with time, their vision would become clearer, not murkier.
<TJ-> The trouble is I guess, the money is behind Gnome so other options cannot be developed and supported to the same degree.
<TJ-> Witness Canonical and Unity
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: im poking around dconf, but seems like its hardcoded no tweaking : (
<Ipsilon> I always loved xfce before i3, but I don't recommend it to people, because I worry about certain rough edges. Gnome's UX may be a mess in some regards, but when I test it, it works where it matters to new users (I feel).
<Ipsilon> Other DEs have been more flaky and hard to recommend.
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I'm interested to know if Xubuntu/Evince has 2 cogs because some aspect of the Gnome/GTK3 libs is missing and therefore the icons at top-right I see in screenshots are different. E.g. https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Evince
<Ipsilon> I don't se two cogs in gnome
<Ipsilon> Are you using a custom icon theme?
<TJ-> Ipsilon: I've had the opposite reaction, people used to Windows especially, or Smartphones, get on better on XFCE than on Gnome because there's text and hierachy everywhere that helps them reason about where to expect/discover things without needing to already know what to search for.
<TJ-> Ipsilon: not that I know of, regular Xubuntu install as far as I know.
<TJ-> Ipsilon: I rarely mess with themes because I spend most of my time in terminal shells or in full-screen application usage so the DE frills are useless to me
<Ipsilon> xfce is definitely more windows-like. But gnome feels more modern, so it has been easier for me to sell.
<TJ-> Ipsilon: haha, you're correct! I had a dark theme selected
<lotuspsychje> Ipsilon: what do you sell?
<Ipsilon> I meant sell to my friends :P
<lotuspsychje> oh :p
<TJ-> so there we have another aspect of this Icon-first idea - it breaks UX just by altering a theme!
<Ipsilon> Well, themes breaking UI is a historic issue. And a pretty recent point of drama from some gtk developers.
<TJ-> Ipsilon: themes never broke text-based menus
<Ipsilon> true, but most ui's use icons in different places.
<Ipsilon> I've had similar them breaks on xfce and kde
<TJ-> right, but usually they are/were supplementary not crucial
<TJ-> If an icon is essential to understanding the function it represents it shouldn't be part of a replacable theme
<TJ-> The design logic behind many of these key parts of the UI/UX is so broken it makes me want to cry
<TJ-> I used to write Java applications and had my own standard library that allowed the look-n-feel to be changed dynamically by the user (Java used to offer 3 as standard - Motif, Chrome and Native I think) but it wouldn't affect the supplemental icons I had for almost every menu item that had an associated toolbar icon
<Ipsilon> tbh, the evince UI doesn't seem that bad to me. Icons aside, it's not as inane as others, like nautilus.
<TJ-> Ipsilon: right, but it is only (mostly) a viewer (passive interaction for the most part)
<TJ-> Ipsilon: it sounds like Nautilus imposes suffering in the same way font-manager does
<Ipsilon> TJ-, https://imgur.com/21JtHZj
<Ipsilon> ignoring other deficiencies...that title bar passed UI QA
<TJ-> I can't capture this, but font-manager has no classic "Window" menu top-left (or anywhere) so when it is enlarged to entire screen (but not maximized) its almost impossible to find a drag-handle at a corner to shrink it, oh and unlike Evince, it's Help/About/Keyboard shortcuts are on a 'hamburger' style icon top-right next to the Minimise icon
<TJ-> grabbing the handle being difficult is likely due to the stupid 1-pixel borders
<lotuspsychje> yeah the hamburger is everywhere
<TJ-> on a hi-DPI display its almost impossible to grab using a touchpad
<lotuspsychje> just tested on disk-tools too
<TJ-> This display is 2560x1440 on an 11" LCD, so about 234 DPI
<TJ-> I have to carry a Bluetooth mouse with me just to guarantee I can be precise enough with the cursor - how the heck you're supposed to manage those types of operations with the touchscreen itself is beyond me... soon as you put your finger over the likely area you've blocked your view of what the cursor is doing!
<lotuspsychje> even systemsettings has the hamburger :p
<TJ-> urghh
<lotuspsychje> oh, on the wifi tab that is
<Ipsilon> The cool bit about settings, is that the hamburger menu is on a different spot
<lotuspsychje> connect to a hidden wifi, create a hotspot,..
<TJ-> Orginally, the three horizontal lines (the hamburger) were *supposed* to represent three lines of text in a menu
<TJ-> It's a shame the NeXT or OS/2 object-oriented interfaces never took off, they were genuinely intuitive and that was in the 1990s
<TJ-> everything was an object with a well defined and logical behaviour of its own, and the interface was composed from objects
<ducasse> good morning
<OerHeks> bliep
<OerHeks> hi ducasse
<ducasse> hi OerHeks - how are you + the doggies?
<OerHeks> Pien has her time of the year :-(
<OerHeks> annoying bitch :-D
<OerHeks> .. but we are good, how are you and Lun-A?
<ducasse> we're good, thanks, planning a quiet sunday in
<TJ-> testing
<lotuspsychje> gonna test a 19.04 live on my flickering issue
<lotuspsychje> ok dingo test, wish me luck
<lotuspsychje> 19.04 also flickering, updated bug #1838644
<ubot5> bug 1838644 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Booting into desktop results in flickering" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838644
<lotuspsychje> next a 19.10 test
<lotuspsychje> i dont really understand this yet, if 4.18 doesnt flicker and 5.3 neither, why cant they just rip the working drm part and use that for kernel 5?
<lotuspsychje> this has nothing to do about a bios update then?
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, i guess not
<OerHeks> i wonder, i fixed it myself..
<lotuspsychje> ermine burning
<lotuspsychje> ok lets test
<lotuspsychje> worx on 5.2
<OerHeks> :-)
<lotuspsychje> next a 19.04 lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> works on 19.04 lubuntu oO
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: wanna change this bug to a wish? bug #1838873 plz
<ubot5> bug 1838873 in goldendict (Ubuntu) "Add support for LZMA2-compressed slob" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838873
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I've not changed it but I've added some advice (do it in Debian)
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-07-27
<Maik_aD> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<Maik_aD> ducasse: hey :)
 * Maik_aD is off to bed
<Maik_aD> chat later
<marcoagpinto> morning
<marcoagpinto> I have run out of cola
<daftykins> so now you're the cola-free demon?
<marcoagpinto> yes, always
<daftykins> it's a good thing! that stuff is nasty
<marcoagpinto> I am cola out of stock not cola cured
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I drank the last 2 litre bottle at 5am
<marcoagpinto> :)
<DarkTrick> marcoagpinto, you should not be drinking so much cola, I guess...
<DarkTrick> try green tee?
<marcoagpinto> I also drink 1,5 litres of tea
<sonicwind> #ubuntu-offtopic
<sonicwind> try again
<Bashing-om> UWN: Issue641 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue641 :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-07-28
<Maik_aD> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<Maik_aD> hi ducasse
<ducasse> \o
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-07-29
<ducasse> good morning
<Maik_aD> good morning
<Maik_aD> where's lotuspsychje gone to.... haven't seen him/her since the last two days
<ducasse> he's in maastricht on holiday
<ducasse> iirc he's due back home today
<Maik_aD> ah, great. Thank you for letting know ducasse
<ducasse> yw
<ducasse> he'll probably drop in here when he's back, check this afternoon eu time
<Maik_aD> will check in later before i go to work
<Maik_aD>  i'm off to bed in a few
<marcoagpinto> Heya
<marcoagpinto> guys!
<marcoagpinto> it is the demon!
<daftykins> D:
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: hello
<marcoagpinto> I was working on the Professor audio... everytime he phones me, he asks about it
<marcoagpinto> 2,5 hours of birds singing in his village
<marcoagpinto> I have to hear the whole audio and cut the parts in which he talks
<marcoagpinto> so far, 2 hours done and no voice
<daftykins> so just birds tweeting away for 2 hours? :P
<marcoagpinto> yes
<marcoagpinto> at 5am
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> i would have thought you could easily spot voice with the waveform drawn
<marcoagpinto> well, watching the waveform I found some clashes with I have cut
<marcoagpinto> but no voices so far
<marcoagpinto> maybe the voices will appear 10 minutes before the end?
<marcoagpinto> the birds make a lot of noise, so the waveforms get bigger in some parts
<marcoagpinto> daftykins: https://i.imgur.com/opBENnq.png
<marcoagpinto> this is how it looks like in Nero
<daftykins> audacity would be a better fit i'm sure
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhh... I have never used it :(
<marcoagpinto> I need to use the software I know how to
<marcoagpinto> anyway, it was recorded on 5th May, it is almost August and I still haven't finished it
<daftykins> it's really not that complicated
<marcoagpinto> I am going to rest a bit... bbl... take care
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-07-30
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Maik_aD> morning
<ducasse> good morning
<oerheks> after grub2 update yesterday, https://eclypsium.com/2020/07/29/theres-a-hole-in-the-boot/
<daftykins> logo, check, name, check...
<marcoagpinto> heya guys and girls
<marcoagpinto> the demon is here
<marcoagpinto> one more week and 20.04.1 is out
<marcoagpinto> on the 6th
<ducasse> i'm already on .1
<lotuspsychje> Description:	Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS
<lotuspsychje> lsb_release -a marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> and I am already on LibreOffice 7.0.2
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh... I need to win the EuroMillions tomorrow and retire
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<lotuspsychje> split 50-50 with your best friend lotus marcoagpinto
<marcoagpinto> and buy a nice i9 laptop with 64 GB RAM
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lotuspsychje> equal amount of cola's
<marcoagpinto> did you know that the GB speller had "Coca-Colas" (plural) missing?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I found out the other week
<daftykins> that wouldn't be correct
<marcoagpinto> well, it was in a wordlist sent to me by two Professors :)
<marcoagpinto> I changed Proofing Tool GUI to delete equal words from their and my speller, and keep only the unique ones
<marcoagpinto> Coca-Colas was there
<marcoagpinto> 56K words
<marcoagpinto> :)
<daftykins> if you said that, it would be a big flashing red light saying you're not English :D
<marcoagpinto> anyway, I had to install GitHub Desktop on the other computer because TortoiseSVN no longer commit files with + signs
<marcoagpinto> I updated the dictionaries using GitHub Desktop
<marcoagpinto> and this morning I spent some 5 hours to add a rule to LanguageTool
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I tested with 300 000 sentences from Wikipeia a Tatoeba for every change I made
<marcoagpinto> at the end I got the result I wanted
<daftykins> funny i thought you had other tasks with deadlines :)
<marcoagpinto> yes :)
<marcoagpinto> I am doing lots of things at the same time
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> today I also revised another subchapter of my thesis
<marcoagpinto> and added to a subchapter the word "funding"
<marcoagpinto> the funding of terrorist groups
<marcoagpinto> now I only need to research
<marcoagpinto> and the Shannon part of the thesis... I guess I only need to add one or two extra paragraphs and the subchapter will be ready
<marcoagpinto> c=1 technology/made
<marcoagpinto> c != 1 human/born
<marcoagpinto> night
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-07-31
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> https://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-distros-fix-new-boothole-bug/#ftag=RSSbaffb68
<marcoagpinto> hey guys and girls
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<Maik_aD> good morninoonight
 * Maik_aD yawns
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I didn't see any "idiot opinion" being mentioned
<leftyfb> tomreyn: they asked about the exploit because someone asked them about it. No opinion mentioned
<tomreyn> leftyfb: i was referring to myself and how they shouldn't rely on me alone ;)
<leftyfb> ah, right
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-08-01
<Maik_aD> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<Maik_aD> ducasse: hey :)
<ducasse> hiya Maik_aD - how are you?
<Maik_aD> ducasse: doing fine, thanks. one day off from work, well deserved after this week.
<Maik_aD> how are you?
<ducasse> all good here, thanks, catching up and watching videos
<Maik_aD> cool
<Maik_aD> just got a couple of beers for tonight. Gonna take a shower first and then i'm off to bed.
<Kaan> Hey
 * Maik_aD yawns
<Maik_aD> good morning ---> just woke up and my brain refuses to accept it actually evening
<ducasse> howdy Maik_aD
<Maik_aD> Heya ducasse
<ducasse> woken up yet? :)
<Maik_aD> half :)
<ducasse> well, then you're almost there :)
<ducasse> add caffeine for success
<ducasse> Maik_aD: are you still using that unity spin? have they made any changes to the theme etc, or is it just a default unity install?
<Maik_aD> ducasse: yep, still using UU.  It uses the Yaru theme and Papirus icons
<Maik_aD> https://ubuntuunity.org/
<ducasse> right, thanks. a friend was asking about it, but i didn't know much.
<ducasse> i'm not using a full de myself, so...
<Maik_aD> np, yw
<ducasse> is any active development being done? like fixing bugs and adding features?
<Maik_aD> if i'm not mistaken a point release will be out soon and UU will get rid of duplicate apps plus the Gnome Shell leftovers
<ducasse> it seems there are a fair amount of people who were missing unity, sad canonical dropped it
<Maik_aD> yep, however Unity is maintained by the community
<Maik_aD> UU is the reason i came back to Ubuntu after all these years
<ducasse> i like ubuntu because it's so quick and easy to install a minimal install and pull in the stuff i need, and keep the package count pretty low
<Maik_aD> yep, that too :)
<marcoagpinto> Heya
<marcoagpinto> The demon!
<oerheks> Hola
<oerheks> La Bruja!
<marcoagpinto> what?
<marcoagpinto> I am Portuguese not Spanish
<oerheks> si
<oerheks> pepsi
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> the professor phoned me asking why I don't get a job in computers :)
<marcoagpinto> but, if I get a full-time job, I won't have free time anymore
<marcoagpinto> no more projects/activies
<Maik_aD> you think i have any free time?
<marcoagpinto> I know
<marcoagpinto> then, how will I edit videos for the professor? I won't have time anymore
<marcoagpinto> and the LibreOffice, LanguateTool and dictionaries projects
<Maik_aD> you have people that just don't want to work and people that actually work, sometimes too much
<marcoagpinto> well, I have to choose: 1) Lots of money and no free time 2) Little money and lots of free time
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> If I choose 1) I will never finish my thesis
<marcoagpinto> sometimes it is needed a full day for research
<Maik_aD> marcoagpinto: sorry but a day has 24 hours of which a average human only needs 6 hours of sleep, so there's 18 hours left from which we normally work 8, then there's 10 hours left to do all the other stuff
<marcoagpinto> not that simple... it will take me 2 hours to go to the job and 2 hours to return using public transportation (no more dad to carry me)
<marcoagpinto> then, 10-12 hours of work
<marcoagpinto> I won't have time for anything else
<marcoagpinto> sometimes I would spend 12+ hours working on the British Dictionary
<marcoagpinto> :)
<Maik_aD> O_o
<marcoagpinto> with a full-time job no more 12 hours for it
<Maik_aD> at least you're not working in a bakery
<Maik_aD> :D
<marcoagpinto> :)
<Maik_aD> i wonder if the T410 is still upgradable RAM-wise
<marcoagpinto> the what?
<Maik_aD> lenovo thinkpad t410
<marcoagpinto> ahhh
<marcoagpinto> my laptop is a Lenovo too
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I bargain, half the price
<marcoagpinto> a bargain*
<marcoagpinto> if I win the lotto or EuroMillions I will buy a new one with a i9 and 64GB RAM
<Maik_aD> i could buy any new computer i want
<marcoagpinto> my Lenovo has an SSD from Samsung... chances are it won't get damaged soon
<marcoagpinto> :)
<oerheks> i am using an old vista 'centrino' laptop
<Maik_aD> i replace the hdd on the T410 with ssd from crucial, it flies
<marcoagpinto> Maik_aD: if you can afford, buy Samsung SSD
<oerheks> that is what i did, cheap ssd
<marcoagpinto> they are the best
<oerheks> 300mb or 500 mb.. not noticing
<Maik_aD> all i want is more ram on it to run Ubuntu on
<Maik_aD> ha, found it. Either crucial or kingston 2x 4GB
<Maik_aD> gonna crack a beer and watch some tv. bbl
<marcoagpinto> I once bought a 128 GB PNY pen drive on sale... a year or two later I was copying files to it and "can't find file blah blah or something like that" and the pen drive got blank
<marcoagpinto> it got damaged
<marcoagpinto> luckily I had other pen drives
<marcoagpinto> I lost everything in it
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-08-02
<ducasse> good morning
<marcoagpinto> Hello guys
<marcoagpinto> it is the cola demon here
<lotuspsychje> sm03lebr00t: deviantart.com unixp0rn pixabay..pick one
<lotuspsychje> !themes
<sm03lebr00t> Thank you
<lotuspsychje> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sm03lebr00t> So which one are you using @lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> i like deviantart
<sm03lebr00t> Yeah but what wallpaper not the platform :D
<lotuspsychje> https://www.deviantart.com/lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> i like spacial/abstract wallpapers as you can see
<lotuspsychje> sm03lebr00t: what kind of wallz do you like normally?
<sm03lebr00t> Looking at yours I feel like playing Hacknet again :P
<sm03lebr00t> Well I like simple ones like the default ubuntu wallpaper or the popos ones, though I feel like switching again :)
<sm03lebr00t> I feel like this one is pretty cool https://www.deviantart.com/sylviaritter/art/Yakkety-Yak-Wallpaper-1920x1080-px-639834454
<lotuspsychje> sylvia ritter makes cool stuff
<lotuspsychje> i liked the dj dingo best
<sm03lebr00t> let me look that one up real quick
<sm03lebr00t> trippin ... dj dingo, just reminds me off rick and morty somehow idk :D
<sm03lebr00t> the saucy salamander looks great too though, kinda like hypno frog
